# Discounts on Universal Passes



## WebmasterPete

Update* - Link is no longer valid.


----------



## BarbOKW

The discounts do no good if the tickets do not arrive in the mail.  I ordered my tickets two weeks ago and they still have not arrived.  I'm very disappointed in that no one from DU ever returned an e-mail about my problem.  Now I have to buy $694 worth of tickets over again at the park!!!  I'd rather pay full price and get some service than get a discount and NO TICKETS!

I finally heard from DU apparently my order did not go through, even though I have a confirmation number.  I'll be giving them some more information on my order so they can figure out what happend.


----------



## Cindybell

Why would one want to pay $98.00 for three days when you can pay $89.00 for 5 days? The Universal web site has the better deal.


----------



## jeannej

I opted to use the ticket kiosk after taking advantage of the Master card special offer.  Had no trouble what so ever getting my tickets.  My only wonder is this...............we never activited the 5th ticket.  Is it still good?

jeannej


----------



## jenniferk97

Cindybell, 

I think the three day tickets never expire if you have extra days?  The five day is five consecutive days, then it's done.

I got the five day passes just to get tickets in the mail ahead of time, for using one day, both parks.  It was only five bucks more than waiting in line at the gate for those two-park, one day tickets that you cannot get in advance.

However, now I wish I'd gotten two day tickets for just another five bucks, so that I'd have days left for my next trip, in a couple of years.

Obviously, we are mainly doing Disney this go-round.

JenniferK


----------



## jenniferk97

Okay, now that I looked at that particular "one free day" 2/3 day pass, it's only good during a seven-day period.  It still might be better than the five day pass, if you needed to space out your visits to Universal for some reason...but you had a good point that the five-day pass is cheaper.

Still, I wish I'd gotten a REGULAR two day pass for us, to save a day for the next time we come to Florida and want to do the two parks in one day.  We have very young kids, so we won't do most of the attractions on either of these trips.

JenniferK


----------



## Pyedog

We're only planning one day at Universal....What's my best bet for one day tickets for 4 adults/2kids....I'd like to get them in advance & avoid waiting in line at the park.

Thanks,
Pyedog


----------



## Straitlover

Pyedog, if you belong to AAA, you can get a one day ticket at the AAA office on Blue Ridge Rd in Raleigh for $49 tax included (adult). Don't remember the child price. That's my plan for my Orlando trip w/ my sis in October. We're doing Disney 4 days and USF one day.

Have fun!


----------



## luvdisney14

Can you use the 49.00 ticket for both parks or can you only go to one of the parks.


----------



## cindywhitall

Do you need to carry ID with you when you use the 5 day pass?How do they know you aren't using somebody else's pass?? Obviously my kids don't have any photo ID, or any other kind really.....


----------



## gschmerl

There is a place on the bonus pass for you to sign. A couple times they had me sign my name to check the signature when I entered the park. They did not ask for ID other than the signature check.


----------



## cc1954

Just a "let you know" to Florida Residents (or to DIS board members who know one) - We just got back from a GREAT week at Universal.  When we went to vacation services to activate our passes coupon (and get the Kodak Express Coupons - I will make a separate post for that one!)   they asked us if we wanted to upgrade to a 1 year pass instead of the 5 day passes we had gotten with our package.  

The upgrade cost us $21 per pass, for a total of $117 per pass.
My brother, who unexpectedly joined us, used our address and also bought one for the$117 price.  The annual pass is limited with a few blackout dates for weekends in July and August, plus 24 Dec through 1 Jan 2004, and the spring break timeframe in April 2004.

They also have a preferred pass with no blackout dates for $168 - plus I just heard that if you get the $168 pass and get a coupon from Burger King, you can get 2 year passes for the price of the one year preferred.  In short, do a little research, and / or go to Vacation Services when you get to the parks to activate your passes!


----------



## kylie&haley'smom

can anyone give me some ideas on how to get universal tickets for one day,ahead of time.  we are not AAA members.


----------



## TimeWarp

Sam's Club offers the 2 day/3rd day free ticket for $88.50. They also offer 1 day tickets.

www.samsclub.com


----------



## Cebhfhionn

Hi,

You can call Universal Resorts at 800-711-0080, you can purchase your tickets and have them mailed to you.  Just be sure that you only want to visit one park because that is all you will be able to do with a 1 Park Ticket.  There is a 2 day/2 park and the second day never expires so you can use it next time you visit.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I don't know if this will help anyone.  I always go the preferred annual pass route but:

The 2004 Entertainment Book has Universal ticket discounts:

$7 in Universal Bucks with 2 Day/2 Park ticket purchase - use a coupon that appears in all of the 2004 Entertainment Books and get $7 in Universal Bucks (good at the shops and restaurants in the theme parks) with the purchase of each full price adult 2-Day/2-Park Ticket or $5 in Universal Bucks with the purchase of each full paid child (3-9) 2-Day/2-Park Ticket. Valid for up to 4 people during one park visit. Expires 12/31/04. 
$10 Universal Bucks with 3 Day/2 Park ticket purchase - use a coupon that appears in all of the 2004 Entertainment Books and get $10 in Universal Bucks (good at the shops and restaurants in the theme parks) with the purchase of each full price adult 3-Day/2-Park Ticket or $7 in Universal Bucks with the purchase of each full paid child (3-9) 3-Day/2-Park Ticket. Valid for up to 4 people during one park visit. Expires 12/31/04.


----------



## Geno1129

I looked in Sam's club for Universal tickets. It only had child's ticket for $78.50.


----------



## alaskantwinks

I already bought our passes, the "buy 2 days get 5 days" deal.  If these are supposed to be used consecutively, can we use them for 2 days and then on the 3rd day go to Seaworld (I know we'd have to buy separate tickets) and then return back to Universal on the 4th day?  My understanding was that we had 5 days to use them, but we can skip a day and then go back the next, right?  I just don't want them to be invalid if we don't show up on the 3rd day!!  Thanks!!  (might be a silly question, but had to ask) Kelly


----------



## Sarahsmom85

I'm pretty sure that 2 park pass good for 5 concenative day, means that you can use it for 1,2,3,4 or 5 days after the first use.
They don't care how many days you use them or in what order just that once you use them they are up in 5 days. 

I have a question if any one know....  is this a on going offer?
I don't plan to go until May 2004.  I really would like these tickets but don't want to have to buy them until Januray or Feb. Any chance that the deal might be over before that?  Should I put them on a low rate credit card or wait?

I plan to use them the day we get there. Our plan gets in around noon, we can't get the rental until 4 so we might as well go to US.
Then see it again 2 more times before the 5 days are over.  Plus I have 2 (18th yrs) so if they want to go one day and we old folks want to go sit by the pool thats fine too.  I just wish they where for 7 days instead of 5.


----------



## hmontgomry

My inlaws live in Florida and Starting Monday there is a promo going on for Florida and Georgia Residents-$27 off 2 day/2park admission with specially marked coke cans at Publix.  Universal's site has a way to order them online and just needs a UPC code and zip code. I wonder if I could use those tickets if I had them shipped there?? Anyone ever done a promo like this one before?? Also looked at Sam's club site and only saw the one day pass.  Wonder if you have to go into the store??


----------



## JenniferW

How much will the tickets be for the Fla/Ga discount with the Coke Cans?

Jenn


----------



## getready

https://tickets.universalstudios.com/USRG/us_store_secure2.jsp?merchant=mastercard


this is good (i think) if you have a mastercard and want the 5 consecutive day pass - buy four passes - get one free  - total cost for 5 passes is $400


----------



## Sarahsmom85

I'm going to get the mastercard deal, I am waiting to card company to send me new card.  Hope it will last a little while.
I only need 4 passes, figured I sell the 5th one on ebay when I come home.   Any expiration on these?


----------



## getready

> _Originally posted by Sarahsmom85 _
> *I'm going to get the mastercard deal, I am waiting to card company to send me new card.  Hope it will last a little while.
> I only need 4 passes, figured I sell the 5th one on ebay when I come home.   Any expiration on these? *



my tickets arrive on Monday so will let you know.... i also only need four tickets so plan to do the same with the other if not linked to remaining tickets..


----------



## fmed845

can someone tell me what this mastercard deal is? thanks


----------



## getready

> _Originally posted by fmed845 _
> *can someone tell me what this mastercard deal is? thanks *




see my post about three topics up and click on the linkl....


----------



## fmed845

THANKS


----------



## getready

> _Originally posted by Sarahsmom85 _
> *I'm going to get the mastercard deal, I am waiting to card company to send me new card.  Hope it will last a little while.
> I only need 4 passes, figured I sell the 5th one on ebay when I come home.   Any expiration on these? *




five tickets arrived this morning!! all look good with no expiry date for first use. will try ebay i think...


----------



## getready

is my countdown clock visible btw?


----------



## ohanafamily

Look, when we went last, we bought Annual Passes (the restricted ones) for $100+/- We wound up upgrading one to a premium pass for a hotel discount on our next trip. It is only a few $$$ more for a whole year. I would also suggest getting a Fan Club card.


----------



## LoveOrlando

Coca-cola coupon is good for up to 4 people
price is $ 69.95 + tax (adult & child)
Now that is a good deal for two day park ticket!


----------



## hmontgomry

I believe these passes expire on January 4th, though.  I had my inlaws get the Coke cans so we can use the discount when we are down there Dec. 22-23. We only need two days, but its even a good deal for that!! My SIL used them and they don't ask for any kind of I.D. It's a great deal!!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

From Mousesavers-
Universal often has special ticket promotions for local residents.

Florida and Georgia residents can buy specially priced 2-day/2-park tickets for $69.65 + tax with a coupon from specially-marked 12 packs of Coca-Cola products that are sold at Publix stores in Florida. Valid for admission to Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure any 2 days from 11/21/03-1/4/04, except blackout dates of 12/24/03-1/1/04. Second day must be used by 1/5/04.

This ticket does not have to be used on consecutive days and it is valid for park-to-park access on both days of use. It is also valid for admission to CityWalk clubs for 6 consecutive nights from first day of use (7 nights including first use).


You can buy this ticket in the following two ways:

Presenting the coupon from the specially-marked package, with a valid Florida or Georgia ID, at the ticket window and Florida Spencer Gifts stores
Using the coupon online. A UPC code that works is 6206203020043


----------



## wallytosa

Is this for real at Universal's site?  The Universal Orlando Bonus Pass.  Am I reading this correctly?  For $89.95 I can get basically a 5-day pass for both parks, as long as those 5 days are used consecutively?  We're only going for 2 days, but that's cheaper than a 2-day, 2-park pass which is $96.95.  This just sounds too good to be true?!!  What's the catch?  Thanks.

https://tickets.universalstudios.com/USRG/us_store_secure2.jsp


----------



## ohanafamily

wallytosa, that is on the Universal website, 

I might suggest getting an AP Power Pass unless you are going there during a blackout period.
https://tickets.universalstudios.com/USRG/US/PackageInfo/320088.htm
They are 109.95, and I think there may be a Fan Club or a AAA discount available on them.


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by wallytosa _
> *Is this for real at Universal's site?  The Universal Orlando Bonus Pass.  Am I reading this correctly?  For $89.95 I can get basically a 5-day pass for both parks, as long as those 5 days are used consecutively?  We're only going for 2 days, but that's cheaper than a 2-day, 2-park pass which is $96.95.  This just sounds too good to be true?!!  What's the catch?  Thanks.
> 
> https://tickets.universalstudios.com/USRG/us_store_secure2.jsp *


    There is no catch. For those of us who aren't lucky enough to get to Universal several times a year, these passes are the best. We've used them and trust me, they are for real!


----------



## wallytosa

I know it's on the Universal Site and is, in fact legitimate.  I guess what I was really asking was....am I understanding this right?  Is it really for 5 consecutive days....both parks, unlimited admission between them for those entire 5 days?  If so, then why would anyone buy the 2 day, 2 park pass?  It just doesn't make sense when this is cheaper.  We're going the week before Easter and staying at the HRH for two nights.  So, with this pass, I can go to either US or IOA for 5 consecutive days?  There's no fine print or  black out dates?

Thank you.


----------



## wallytosa

Ohanafamily.....I know that is the Universal site....I copied the address when I was at the link but it's to the home page.  Sorry.  At that page, if you go to the Tickets Home link at the upper right, then click on Universal Florida, you'll then see their ticket deals.  It still sounds too good to be true.  Thanks.


----------



## Robinrs

> _Originally posted by wallytosa _
> *I know it's on the Universal Site and is, in fact legitimate.  I guess what I was really asking was....am I understanding this right?  Is it really for 5 consecutive days....both parks, unlimited admission between them for those entire 5 days?  If so, then why would anyone buy the 2 day, 2 park pass?  It just doesn't make sense when this is cheaper.  We're going the week before Easter and staying at the HRH for two nights.  So, with this pass, I can go to either US or IOA for 5 consecutive days?  There's no fine print or  black out dates?
> 
> *


*

This is an online ONLY pass, which explains why everyone does not buy it. Believe it or not there are lots of people who just show up at the park and buy tickets! Who knew??

This is a great deal and one you can count on.

From the site:
 Universal Bonus Pass

Plan ahead and save over $150 versus the cost of five single-day tickets. The Universal Bonus Pass gives you the flexibility of visiting Orlando's two best theme parks anytime during your vacation. This ticket is only available online.

Unlimited park-to-park access for 5 consecutive days, including first day of use 
CityWalk Party Pass** to select live entertainment venues, for 5 consecutive days, including first day of use 
Universal Express Applicable - click here for complete details 
Parking not included 
Limit of six (6) tickets per purchase 
Signature required on ticket and photo ID must be presented at front gate 
**Not valid for separately ticketed concerts and special events. Some venues require 21 or older for admission. Proof of ID may be required. Additional restrictions may apply. Prices do not include tax and are subject to change without notice.[/ii]*


----------



## wallytosa

Thanks for all your replies.  I do believe everyone.  Just one last question, though....  It states in the description about saving $150 on SINGLE DAY PASSES.  Yet, it also says that it's unlimited "park to park access".  So, one last time...I want to make sure I get this straight.....does this mean I can go to both parks within a single day?  Or is it like 5 single day passes to only one park a day?

This is my final question and then I'll stop bugging you all.  You guys on the Dis Boards are the best, especially with me being a newbie.

Thanks.


----------



## ohanafamily

Park hopping is encouraged... Yes, you can use it in both parks on the same day.

If you stay on-site, your room key gives you Front-Of-The Line Access. so you might make sure that the days you are staying there you are at one of the three resorts (Hard Rock, Portifino, or Royal PAcific) You might check for a package that comes with tickets (you may get an even better ticket price that way)


----------



## AspiringCindy

Does anyone know what the cutoff ages are? Does a 3 year old need a ticket, and at what ages is a child considered to be an adult? Is it like WDW?...3 years old-need a ticket, age 9 turns to adult price? I'm considering buying the 2/3 day through Fan club, but it will only work for me if the ages are more flexible than Disney! I have DDs that are 3,9 & 11!


----------



## pocohontas2004

I, too, called Universal about the $89 tickets for 5 days worth of fun.  Somehow, we also got to talking about an even better offer for those who buy on-line with MasterCard - you get 5 tickets for the price of 4.  You pay $385.19 and that gets you 5 tickets.  The promo is for real (I bought some) and you have to pay with MasterCard.  You can click to that promo by going to 
https://tickets.universalstudios.com/USRG/us_store_secure2.jsp?merchant=mastercard

Enjoy!


----------



## Uno

I have no doubt that the 5 days for the price of 4 is legit. My question is do they have a time limit on the tickets? We are a family of 3, so obviously we'll need 3 tickets. If we buy the limit of 6 tickets do the 3 that we won't be using have an expiration date or are they good forever?


----------



## ohanafamily

Not sure, why don't you make a list of questions and call them. I think the best number would be their internet bookings department, if not they can direct you to the right place.....Universal tries to help.
(888) 837-2273

Don't forget to ask if they give you a Fan Club Card Discount
(if they ask for the code tell them you have an old card that doesn't have a code, and get a card before you get there from TinkerBarb if you haven't already!)


----------



## Uno

OK, I just got off of the phone and was told the 5 day for the price of 4 Master Card tickets do not have an expiration other than 5 days after first use. So if you're like my and family of 3 it might make sense to buy the maximum of 6 and save 3 for your next trip.

Sorry no Fan Club discount on these tix.


----------



## pinky

Uno
Not sure where you're getting the maximum amount of tix at 6.  It would only allow me to buy 1 set  (5 tickets for the price of 4).  We're a family of 3 also.  We'll use 3 this year and have 2 left over for next year.  I think I'm going to use the Kraft promotion and get my 6th ticket for $81.95 now.


----------



## pinky

Uno
Sorry, I just re-read several previous posts.  I see now that you're talking about the 6 tix max with the bonus pass.   I thought you were talking about the mastercard 5 tix for price of 4 promotion.


----------



## merryweather's twin

I bought 2 groups of the buy 4 get one free MCard offer! I did it as 2 seperate transactions becouse I was buying for 2 different familys. They received the tickets today! I hope this helps.


----------



## Sarahsmom85

Wallytosa

 (Quote)
 Universal Orlando Bonus Pass 
Is this for real at Universal's site? The Universal Orlando Bonus Pass. Am I reading this correctly? For $89.95 I can get basically a 5-day pass for both parks, as long as those 5 days are used consecutively? We're only going for 2 days, but that's cheaper than a 2-day, 2-park pass which is $96.95. This just sounds too good to be true?!! What's the catch? Thanks. (/Quote)

The reason they make these offers are because they want you to come to their park, eat in their resturants, buy gifts at their stores and stay at their hotels.  If you buy a tickets for 5 days you might be more inclined to stay at a Universal hotel rather than a Disney Hotel.   If you where planning to buy a 2 day pass but now you get a 5 day even if you only use 3 days that is one day they take away from Disney. Then mastercard wants to beat our visa for you charge card money.  Its all about marketing.

I have a 30 consective day pass for Disney and a 5 day for Universal I plan to do daytime at Disney water parks ect. and then go to Universal at night after all the people with kids have gone home.   I will be able to mix and match pretty freely.


----------



## VMS

Is the Universal Pass for 5 days $89.95 or $99.95?  Where is the information for it?


----------



## ohanafamily

VMS, Here is the link to the page...

http://themeparks.universalstudios....cations.html?__dest=tickets_and_vacations.TOP


----------



## cyndibelle

looks like the 5 day has gone up to 94.95 now...am i seeing this right?????  i just went to the site ohanafamily gave and that is what i found....


----------



## ohanafamily

They change from time to time...Ask if there is a Fan Club Promotion...


----------



## veggiemamma

Gosh become a AAA memeber!  You can get just their road service which mroe than pays for itself! Wes aved $200 on our Universal tickets. We got the preferred passes, included free parking and 20% merchandise 15% off restaurants in the park,( that run $68 for $119 online , only $109 if you go to the office). You get disocutns at restarants, hotels etc. It only runs $40 a year for the road service.....
SUper worth it.... you can renew for $99


----------



## flfun

Just a note here.  We went in May of last year and they were offering a buy 1 day get 1 day free ticket .  The second day could be used at any time, wonder if they'll do that in May this year too?


----------



## Linda L.

veggiemamma, Could you please explain the preferred pass.  I don't see it anywhere on the AAA site or the Universal site.  Can these be easily bought?  
Thanks


----------



## ohanafamily

Linda, I think it is a AAA thing, try their website...


----------



## Suzyq123

Ok I bought the 5 day passes online w/ kraft promo for $81.95 ea.
Now here is my question:

*CityWalk Party Pass** to select live entertainment venues, for 5 consecutive days, including first day of use "* 


Has anyone used this at City Walk ? Which are the "select venues" And is there usually a fee to get into citywalk like there is at Disney's Pleasure Island after a certain time?


----------



## Linda L.

I also bought the 5 day, $81.95 passes..  The other was too much money for the short time I plan on being there this time.


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by Suzyq123 _
> *Ok
> Has anyone used this at City Walk ? Which are the "select venues" And is there usually a fee to get into citywalk like there is at Disney's Pleasure Island after a certain time? *


    There is no fee to "get into" City Walk at all. Some of the clubs charge an entrance fee after a certain time.


----------



## PatriciaH

Is the limited date Annual Pass ($99) only available online on the Universal web site? Would AAA sell these at a discount or is there a FAN club discount? We have both. We were going to just get a one day pass ($53) but for $50 bucks more the annual pass might be the way to go. We will probably be back before next year. Could I but this pass now and activate it in October (like the WDW annual passes?) Thanks!


----------



## PatriciaH

> _Originally posted by PatriciaH _
> *Is the limited date Annual Pass ($99) only available online on the Universal web site? Would AAA sell these at a discount or is there a FAN club discount? We have both. We were going to just get a one day pass ($53) but for $50 bucks more the annual pass might be the way to go. We will probably be back before next year. Could I but this pass now and activate it in October (like the WDW annual passes?) Thanks! *



Well, I just read the Power Pass thread below and answered my own questions! Thanks!


----------



## workin4vacation

I thought I'd let you know what just happened w/me and my Universal 5 day ticket purchase.

I called the 888-837-2273 number to ask about my Entertainment $10.00 per ticket coupons and if using them would give me a better deal than purchasing on-line for the $94.95 price 5 day passes.  
Since we'll only be there for 3 days, I thought I may be able to get a better deal  w/using the Entertainment coupon.  Wrong.  The 3 day pass was $119.00 pperson before taxes.  
O.K. so now I ask is the on-line deal @94.95 is the best deal available?  I'm told yes ~ I make the purchase via telephone w/free standard shipping (just a $2.00 processing fee).  Total is $406.48 for the four 5 day bonus tickets.  I'm happy w/that deal.

I then go back to the tickets.universalstudios.com website to check out the Mastercard deal thinking it must be $94.95 per ticket, just want to make sure.  Not so!!  
The deal w/using your Mastercard gets you your ticket for $89.95. ea.  I call back and ask them if they are aware of this Mastercard deal.  They tell me "no".  I cancel that order and then place my order online using my mastercard.  Now I know it's only a savings of $21.27, but it's a savings none-the-less.   I'm getting a free 5th ticket, which I don't need (any suggestions for what to do w/it?); but that's not the point.  If you use your mastercard, your ticket price will be $89.95, not $94.95.  Just had to share this experience!


----------



## terlyn

Hi--I was looking at the mastercard deal and I figured it to be $71.96 each---is that right??  I saw someone said something about 89 but it was $359.8- divided by 5 = 71.96 the way I figure it.  Please let me know if this is right.  Also we are going next week--how long does it take to get these tickets--must they be mailed to me or can we pick them up down there?  Thanks, Terry


----------



## workin4vacation

Hi Terry,

The $359.80 is the amount before any taxes are added.
This is the exact amount I was given before tax.

They'll ship them to you for an additional charge, but I'm picking our tickets up at the front gate of Universal.  (I wouldn't bother w/shipping if I were going next week).

There are directions at the ticket website for using a separate kiosk ~ you scan your mastercard again (no add. charges), they validate your tickets, spit them out for you and you're good to go!

I spent hours this past Saturday morning looking for the best deal for tickets & this mastercard was the best I could find.  Good luck and have a great vacation!


----------



## workin4vacation

One more thing ~

You need to divide the 359.80 by four tickets, not five.

This gives you $89.95 per ticket, w/the fifth ticket being free.

I think my total ended up being $385. and change for the mastercard deal.


----------



## terlyn

Thanks for the info---I was worried about getting them mailed here in time.  We actually need 6 tickets---do you know of any good deals for the extra ticket?  THis is our first time going so I am not familiar with anything.  These tickets allow you to do the express pass thing too, right-----where you can go to the ticket thing and get passes to come back for the rides---it is not the deal where you pay extra and get to go to the express line, right?  Thanks, Terry


----------



## terlyn

also---we will actually be getting 5 tickets, right?  Sorry to be so dense about this, I just want to make sure I am getting the right thing ordered.  We are going to have 5 adults and 2 children.  Thanks again, Terry


----------



## workin4vacation

Yes, Terry, you will get 5 tickets w/the Mastercard deal for the price of four.

Call 888-837-2273 and ask the operator about getting one more ticket.  Tell her you're doing the Mastercard deal on the internet and ask her what's the best deal available for one additional ticket.  These people are paid to be helpful.  

I'm not familiar w/paying extra for an express line.  For the past two visits, we've been spoiled by staying on-site.  Search these boards for more information.

Good luck!  Your family will love Universal!


----------



## Mom2Madi

Can someone point me to the MC deal?  I have looked before - I'm ready to purchase today and can't find the link.

TIA

Mom2Madi


----------



## workin4vacation

Mom2Madi ~

Go to www.universalorlando.com

Click on "tickets" box

To the left of your screen you'll see "Exclusive offer" w/the
Mastercard emblem.  

Click on it and you'll be there!


----------



## ruthshobby

Is there  a link to the "Kraft 5 day ticket promo"?
Thanks!


----------



## rdrjj5

Does anyone know what the experation dates are on the mastercard promo 5 ticket free? My brother needs 4 tickets and would have 1 extra, could that ticket be used 6 months later for a return trip? thanks


----------



## CanadaPT

> _Originally posted by ruthshobby _
> *Is there  a link to the "Kraft 5 day ticket promo"?
> Thanks! *



Here is the link:
https://tickets.universalstudios.com/USRG/us_store_secure2.jsp?merchant=kraft

The price is $81.95 for the 5 consecutive days... pretty good deal!


----------



## ruthshobby

Thanks!


----------



## Sarahsmom85

When I asked they said there is no expiration date.  I also only need 4.  I plan to sell it either there or when i return home.


----------



## pocohontas2004

Seems like the completely unused tickets are good indefinitely.  You can always call Universal's 800 number to be sure.


----------



## Hckynut56

Dear: CanadaPT

We're heading to USO in June. Staying at the RPH.  Saw your link to this Kraft deal and could not believe the difference in price.  Is this a Canadian (Canada) only deal ?  I wouldn't want to type all the info only to have it tell me "good only in Canada"

 Please advise...thanks !


----------



## mmmcq

I couldn't connect to the "kraft deal" through the link and couldn't find it on the site anywhere.  Has it expired?


----------



## Carol Mc

The website for the Kraft offer is still there at 
themeparks.universalstudios.com/kraft/
It is still $8 off but the price of the ticket has just gone up a bit.


----------



## The Four of Us

In order to get this Kraft bonus pass, do you need to sit through a timeshare pitch?


----------



## tinroad66

Here's a one-time use only code from AAA...

"When you purchase a 2-day/2-park ticket you'll receive a 3rd day free PLUS a complimentary 2-day/2-park with 3rd day free"

go to www.universalorlando.com/aaa/newmember

you will need a valid AAA card and this code: AC3JH4QZ5TK6

according to the flyer, this code will only work once... I haven't used, so it's up for grabs.


----------



## AuntieDuck

I just used your AAA code to purchase the tickets from the buy 1 get one free promotion and it worked perfectly.
I was going to buy the 2 day get 5 day ticket but I really was looking for 6 days. This worked out great.
Thanks again.


----------



## derekw

Anyone else have any more of these AAA codes??? Thanks!


----------



## Keith Anderson

Yes, please if anyone has more AAA codes it would be GREATLY appreciated. I am a AAA member already but you only get the codes in the NEW member packets, which I verified by calling my local AAA office.


----------



## d4est

I just checked my new member packet (got in january) and there is NOTHING like that in it.  Should I call my local AAA?  I registered/paid for AAA online....


----------



## twistedmickey

Brother can you spare a code?   

Any AAA codes for the buy one get one free would really be appreaciated.  Thanks.


----------



## paulh

we plan on getting 6 of the 5 day tickets and have worked out the best deal

oppen the ticket site at US go to the master card offer click on it then LOOK at the offer then close tat window then anouther window oppens saying doo you want to buy one at $5.00 of if you buy it now buy it then go back and buy the 5 for 4 mastercard deal  

the window that opens says that you might not get this oppertunity again but everytime we do it it pops up
Paulh


----------



## curlyjbs

That popup offers $5 off NOT a ticket for $5.   

But that would have been nice!

curly


----------



## d4est

isn't the kraft offer cheaper than this $5 off window?  or am I mistaken?


----------



## Hckynut56

d4est:

When I viewed the offer it was showing $86.95 per ticket. So to answer your question...you would save $3 more by using the Kraft link.   When it first appeared the deal was $81.95. But that went up when all park prices did.  Hey $3... is $3 in my book.

   Walt Disney World    -   October 2000
   Universal Studios (HRH)  -   June 2003
   Universal Studios (RPR)   -   June 2004 (not soon enough)


----------



## autumnblue

Regarding the AAA code offer my DBF just got one when he renewed his AAA membership.

Autumn


----------



## paulh

as we are in the uk the pop up offer with $5.00 of and the mastercard is the best deal for 6 tickets as we dont get no mail offers or product deals so $86.95 for one ticket then ithink it works out for the 4 for 5 master card at about $370.00 so thats 6 tickets average cost of $76 plus tax so the deal works for us 
Paulh


----------



## paulh

> That popup offers $5 off NOT a ticket for $5.



If you read it i did say $5.00 off
Paulh


----------



## curlyjbs

sorry, my bad.


----------



## d4est

I called my local AAA and they said that different AAA regions offer different specials.  THe buy one get one free isn't offered in my area.  

I think they should offer the same deals to everyone, regardless of the area you are in.  AAA is AAA no matter what state or area you are in!!  POO! 

I went ahead and got the 5days for two Kraft offer...


----------



## momof2inPA

autumn:
Can you post your bf's code? I tried the other and it would not work for me. This deal would be perfect for our family, and we did just get a new AAA membership in February.


----------



## d4est

momof2inPA--if she already used her bf's code it will be NO GOOD to anyone else.  That is why the other code didn't work for you.  It is a ONE TIME ONLY code.  

As far as member packets---we didn't all get this coupon in our new member packets because not all AAA's offer the same specials--that is what my local AAA said when I called to inquire as to why I didn't get this offer in my new member packet that I also got in Feb. POOP!  Not fair, right!


----------



## momof2inPA

> _Originally posted by d4est _
> *momof2inPA--if she already used her bf's code it will be NO GOOD to anyone else.  That is why the other code didn't work for you.  It is a ONE TIME ONLY code.   *



AHHHH, I get it; a little slow on the uptake. Here's some good news. I called AAA travel's national number and told them we just joined in February, and the nice lady took my address and said she would send the code right out to me. 

Maybe you should try again for another operator, d4est.


----------



## Jennylen

momof2inPA - can you let us know the number you called and hopefully can get the code? There are diffrent number for different local AAAs. Thanks.


----------



## d4est

That is good news mom, but stinks for me!  After talking to someone at my local AAA, I went ahead and ordered our tickets thru the kraft offer--a good deal for 5 days at both parks for 86/person, BUT would have loved the buy one get one free offer.  Too late for me, but others will be happy!


----------



## momof2inPA

I just used the 24-hour teleservice number 1-800-441-5008. Then I pressed numbers until I reached someone, told them I was interested in the Universal tickets, then was transferred to the travel agency people, where I left a message, and they called me back later. Hope this works for someone else. 

Sorry d4est.

The nice lady said, "Oh, I have a stack of them (the codes) right here."


----------



## momof2inPA

I got my AAA coupon and made my purchase. That was quick.


----------



## Jennylen

Thanks for the number. Unfortunately the number is for regional use - East and when I  called it said " the number you called is not available from your calling area". I am thinking about calling the regional local AAA office and then they might not sent me anything due to the difference of local AAA member benift. I might just have to give up.


----------



## LaurieA

How much is the AAA promotional price? Do I understand that you get two 3 day tickets for the price of one? I got the 5 con. day tickets last year- they were great!!!


----------



## momof2inPA

You get two three-day tickets for the price of 1 two-day ticket. It's the better deal by one day, but they are tough to get.


----------



## maryella

I just went to my AAA office today in Chicagoland. The only deal they are offering is buy a 2 day and get one free. The price is $94.69 and includes tax. 
Where do I find out about the other offers?


----------



## ajksmom

Hi! If you do a search for the Kraft deal you can see if that is still available. I am not sure of the details of that deal but it was a discount on individual tickets for 5 consecutive days. You can also check the link below if you have 5 or more needing tickets. The deal is you buy 4 tickets good for 5 consecutive days and you get 1 add'l ticket free. This is the deal that my family used, with shipping it came to 415.?? Not bad for 5 of us to go 5 days!!

Mastercard Deal


----------



## classicpooh

Is the link given in the first post of this thread is accurate?  I can't get it to work.


----------



## Sauble

Does anyone know if I can get a better deal then the $96 two days with 1 free deal through Ticket Mania?  I was trying to get to the Kraft deal, but can't seem to get it to work.  Has anyone had any success with booking through the Kraft deal lately?  

We don't have CAA/AAA (we live in Toronto, Canada) or a Mastercard.  

Any advice???  Thanks.


----------



## d4est

if you go directly to the universal orlando website you can buy a 5 day pass for the price of a two day pass for $94


----------



## Sauble

Thanks.  I did know about the 5 day pass for the price of 2 days from the universal website for $94.  The only catch is tax is on top of that.  The $96 2 days get 3rd free pass through Ticket Mania includes taxes and shipping.  Since we'll likely onlt go for 3 days maximum, I think the Tick Mania deal is the best for me so far.  Unless anyone else has any other suggestions???


----------



## Mzwalruz

Hi ajksmom!!!!!

I was LITTERALLY just about to go to Universal's website to purcahse (5) 5-day passes for my family at $94 each.  I was lucky enough to click on this thread to make sure that was still the best deal when I saw your helpful post regarding the MasterCard buy 4, get 1 free deal.  

Do you realize you just saved me $100???

THANK YOU!!!  THANK YOU!!!  THANK YOU!!!

  ~Wendy


----------



## ajksmom

Hi Mzwalruz! 

 

Glad it helped! It is what I used for my family also! Have fun with your "found" $$$, and enjoy your trip!


----------



## BRIANSMOM

Since my sister is going with us, I did a search for "Georgia state employee discounts" (she is a State Probation Officer in Georgia)and found where State employees can buy US/IOA tickets at a great discount.  We are only going to one park for 1 day and we will save $10.00 per ticket.  They have all different day and park tickets listed if anyone can use that info.  I think the Annual Pass is just $164.00.  You have to print out the order form and send it into Personnell Dept.  Maybe this will help someone.


----------



## mrspaha

> _Originally posted by d4est _
> *if you go directly to the universal orlando website you can buy a 5 day pass for the price of a two day pass for $94 *




Does anyone know if this offer will continue thru the end of July?
There is 3 of us going on July 31st, and I don't know if I should buy these tickets now, or wait and see if there is something better that will come up. We will be there for 3 days.

Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## d4est

There is really no way of knowing...my guess would be that it will still be available, but there is no guarantee.  They did have a kraft special offer for the same tickets, but for 86/person and that disappeared.  Then they had it for $5 off (so 89/person) and that is now gone...so who knows.

I think it is a pretty good deal, so I purchased these tickets (at 86/person) last month and we aren't even going until Feb '05.  I didn't want to wait & see such a good deal disappear....5 days at either/both parks for $279 for the three of us is a steal in my book.  You couldn't do two parks at Disney for that!


----------



## yx074464us

I used the mastercard link I purchased five ticket for $406.49. Although we only stay in Orando for three days. So..Thank you for info.


----------



## Kourtnie

I bought my tickets today !! woohoo, now if they would just come out with 2005 rates


----------



## Pongo69

Hi  
I might have overlooked this, but can you tell me is the MC offer for Universal MC holders only or can I use any mastercard. 
Thanks


----------



## ajksmom

Pongo69,
They are for any MC holders. I used my GM MC and had no problem.
Kristy


----------



## Pongo69

> _Originally posted by ajksmom _
> *
> Pongo69,
> They are for any MC holders. I used my GM MC and had no problem.
> Kristy
> 
> *



Thanks


----------



## DaveWH

does anyone know if the 2 day/2 park ticket bought at the gate at USO still comes with a 3rd day free? Thanks for the help
Dave


----------



## macraven

go to mousesavers.com and highlight other theme parks on the left side menu.
then click on universal orlando. the first paragraph after the big yellow box for prices has info.
click on the site for the special promo.  2 park pass for 5 consecutive days for $89.xx.  ALSO receive a free coupon booklet for discounts.  got mine and will be glad to pass on the coupons i will not use.  coupons expire 12/04.
know i will use the hrc and discount coupons for park things, but will pass on the city walk resturants.
raven

 :jumping4:


----------



## BRIANSMOM

take you up on the offer for the city walk restaurant coupons.  I will send you a self addressed stamped envelope if you like.  If you would send me your address to my e-mail, I would gladly send it to you right away.  My e-mail is drlh0568@bellsouth.net

We will be at Universal for one day and would like to eat our meals at City Walk instead of in the parks.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

hey briansmom
i posted on the universal board under the universal master card.
check there for the coupons i received.
yes, i will be glad to give you a coupon.
there are a few i will use but let me know which one you want. i know how expensive it is to go on vacation and would be glad to share coupons with you.
check the board about the universal master card , if you can't find it post here and i will repost the info.
raven
universal roxs...............
.  i have had a long day, my cat is sick


----------



## macraven

just found it.
go to the  "does universal credit card through chase give park discount tickets?" forum for the listing i posted.
i emailed you but it came back to me so had to post here for you to see it.

i have become such a disboard groupie...so sad........... my life is filled with reading tags and messages.
i did not subscribe to all the forums so i went a little crazy/ really , trying to find where i posted about the coupons.
gee whiz, it only took me forever to find it.
raven
universal roxs................


----------



## meeshi

Does anyone know how long this MC offer is good for?   Right now we're planning on going Nov. 2005, and I'm wondering if I should order these tickets now or if I can wait.  I'd hate to miss a great deal like this, but if I can wait, that would be good too.


----------



## macraven

from what i gather on the web site of mousesavers, this promo may be pulled at any time.
the coupon booklet expires 12/31/04.
mc had a good promo last year.  i bought the tickets that way in 2003.
this years promo tops last years though.  if you buy the 2/5 tickets now, they do not expire, the booklet will but not the park tickets.
they expire once you have used them one time as they are 5 day consecutive passes.
hth
raven


----------



## Robinette

> _Originally posted by meeshi _
> *Does anyone know how long this MC offer is good for?*



I looked  to see when the Mastercard deal expired but could not find anything so I just went ahead and placed my order. The total with shipping and tax came to $415.49. Gread deal for my family of five!


----------



## idlewoman1

I ordered  mine on the Universal Studios website and got 5 days for the price of 2! They start the day you use them. I printed out the page with the confirmation number then when we arrived you swipe your credit card you used to apy online for them thru the easy fast quiosk and you get your tickets printed out right away!! BEst deal I think.


----------



## decaff38

I just bought the 5 tickets for price of 4 Mastercard deal!  We are a family of five adults and it really keeps the budget in line.  Can't wait until they get here. I was really afraid the offer was gone but I saw the little mastercard icon and exclusive offer below it and clicked it and followed the steps.  I used a Sears Mastercard and it went right through.  Am really looking forward to our trip in January 2005.  Thanks so much for this great tip.


----------



## ScotLady

I have a family of three - is it possible to find another group of two and split the savings for the free ticket?


----------



## rlduvall

Wow, that's an interesting idea.  My friend and I are going in late September and we would be a group of two.  I've been scheming on how to save a little more on the tickets because we are also going to WDW for a couple of days.   But, how would this transaction work if we did it?  We must trust each other, lol.  I am also going to pm you.

Well, I guess I'm not going to pm you as you are not set up for it.  PM me if you are interested.  Thanks.


----------



## willoughbyclan

I am looking for a AAA promotional code if anyone has one that they do not intend on using, I would appreciate a PM.  Have four kids and plan to go to Universal in September.
Thank you!!!!


----------



## booyah

deleted


----------



## CrazySun27

Hello, my family of five just want to go for one day to IOA, 2 adults, 3children....are there any coupons or offers for one day tickets. Maybe something locally in Florida, like coupons at Subway or McDonald's for savings??  

Thanks!


----------



## WDW_Paul

Hey,  I am trying to dcide if I should buy the 5 day, 2 park pass tonight before midnight, since the Universal website says offer expires 11-30-04.  We know we won't be spending 5 days at Universal so I am wonder if people can actually try to sell the tickets to other people for like $40 bucks or something after 2 days and let the other people use them for 3 days?  Is this a common thing or is thre some sort of security thing in place where you have to show ID to get in and the tickets have your name on them?

Thanks
WDW_Paul


----------



## Robinette

We had to sign our 5 day pass. My daughter (11) was asked the second day going into the park to sign her name on a sheet of paper and they checked it against the pass.


----------



## Colorado Belle

Anybody have any unused Universal tickets...I need two for Dec 10 and I was hoping to be able to visit both parks, but can only find single tickets for $58.
Has anyone bought the express ticket that lets you skip lines? Is it worth it for Fridays at Universal?
Thanks,
Colorado Belle  (email GodThompson@aol.com)


----------



## dcibrando

get a Universal Studios discount on tickets through the Entertainment.com books  - go here to order one!


----------



## cranbiz

Do anyone of you real FL residents have the Wendy's coupon for the $10.00 off of the power pass?

I wanted to get these out of the way before our next visit to our FL house (leaving Feb 18th) and because I'm back north now, can't get to a FL Wendy's for the coupon.

PM me.

(My entire family have our FL driver licenses for ID)


----------



## 4fordisney

We're going to Universal in the middle of May. There will be 4 adults and 1 child and we are expecting to be at Universal and Islands of Adventure for 3 days of our trip. We will be staying offsite in a rented vacation villa. 

When would be a good time to purchase tickets? Will the deal going on now last? Or will a better deal be coming?


----------



## murrayhaven

I think I have a good deal on my three day tickets.  I bought them at my local AAA.  Buy 2 day/get 3rd day free for $101.00 total including tax.  They had been $96.00 total, but I was waiting for a better deal.  Sometimes a better deal never comes along!  There presently is a buy 2 day/get 5 days free plus a $150 coupon booklet on the Universal website.  Had I not already had my tickets, I might have bought one of these just for the coupons.  But, I only need three days total and most of the same deals in the coupon book can be had with the AAA card.  Have a great time.  Barbara


----------



## REH

Does anyone have the Wendys Code for $10 off. Before when they ran the 2 years for the price of 1 promo it stated it was for FL/GA residents only but as long as you had the code it was OK. IS that the same for this offer??

THANKS!!

Rachael


----------



## ramalmsc

Did you ever get the code. I need it also. Thanks!


----------



## seabiscuit

Here's a trick i've used, I called a local restaurant and ask the lady who answered about it and if they don't require coupon at the POS, if they will give you the code.


----------



## REH

Has anyone got the wendys code???


Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


Rachael


----------



## d4est

We stopped at a Wendy's in Georgia yesterday.  The only thing I saw was a coupon for $10 off the Mardi Gras tickets.  They were on our sodas.


----------



## Foladar

I saw the coupon in Miami .. I used the coupon though


----------



## boatergal

15-Month 2 Park Power Pass Information

Universal announces an EXCLUSIVE new offer only available at AAA  - a 15 month 2-Park Power Pass for only $115.00! This special price is available only when visiting your local branch or at aaa.com. Valid for 15 months from date of redemption at Universal Orlando. There is no specified redemption date. Park to Park Access. Purchaser must be a AAA member and show their AAA card. Passes may be purchased for family and friends and the member does NOT need to be with them when the tickets are redeemed at the park. 

AAA Member Price:  $115.00

Passes are NOT valid for Halloween Horror Nights or Rock the Universe. CityWalk is NOT included. Halloween Horror Nights is not included.*


----------



## macraven

can anyone tell me what the difference of the power pass is to the regular annual pass?
i am referring to the above post for the AAA power pass.
tia


----------



## Universal FReak

the preffered annual pass gets u discounts on merchandise and for some food items
also u get free parking and can come any day of the year
the power pass has no discounts and parking isn't free also  there are blackout dates


----------



## macraven

thanks for the 411.

but does the power pass allow someone to get an  ap discount for the on site hotels?


----------



## VW31

No it doesn't, from what I've been told from the people at Loews and Universal.


----------



## Universal FReak

yeah the power pass is just flat out u can come to the parks when we allow it nothing else


----------



## DBC

boatergal said:
			
		

> 15-Month 2 Park Power Pass Information
> 
> Universal announces an EXCLUSIVE new offer only available at AAA  - a 15 month 2-Park Power Pass for only $115.00! This special price is available only when visiting your local branch or at aaa.com. Valid for 15 months from date of redemption at Universal Orlando. There is no specified redemption date. Park to Park Access. Purchaser must be a AAA member and show their AAA card. Passes may be purchased for family and friends and the member does NOT need to be with them when the tickets are redeemed at the park.
> 
> AAA Member Price:  $115.00
> 
> Passes are NOT valid for Halloween Horror Nights or Rock the Universe. CityWalk is NOT included. Halloween Horror Nights is not included.*


Can you tell me where you got this info?  I can't find anything online and our local AAA travle branch has no info on it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cat14

DBC said:
			
		

> Can you tell me where you got this info?  I can't find anything online and our local AAA travle branch has no info on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Not sure where you are, but I'm in Georgia and AAASouth's website has it there.  I bought 4 of them from the Macon office yesterday.   $121.90 each, including tax.   Click here:

AAA 15-month deal


----------



## DBC

cat14 said:
			
		

> Not sure where you are, but I'm in Georgia and AAASouth's website has it there.  I bought 4 of them from the Macon office yesterday.   $121.90 each, including tax.   Click here:
> 
> AAA 15-month deal



Thank you very much for that info.  Our local Northern New England office has no idea what this is.  

It's an excellent deal (gets us 2 vacations worth of tiks) and I'd like ot take advantag eof it.  This gives me a place to start.


----------



## DBC

This is interesting.

I cannot buy it from our local office, and I can't set up an account online with AAASouth (wrong office code on my account or some such).

I did call them and they said that if I faxed them a request and was willing to pay overnight shipping they could do it.  They need a credit card copy (front and back) and my license (F&B).

Given that it's such a good deal that doesn't seem like too much work.

Thanks very much to boatergal and cat14.


----------



## boatergal

What I liked about it was that it was for 15 months not 12 starting from the day you redeem it. We are going in May and have all the way until the next August to go again. I got a good deal using FLA/GA resident at the HR. City Walk was a non issue since my group wants to hit Pleasure Island. Go with what is right for you.

The way to find it is to go to AAASouth.com click on the sidebar on Unv. Studios Vacations then Attraction Tickets then either IOA or US and then the sidebar has "Ticket Prices." You can try to use this link but I had to use a password to get there.

http://www.aaasouth.com/acs_pages/tis_attraction_rates.asp?id=15

Good luck


----------



## tigger002

Last 4-2004 If you were a new member you could buy a 2 day ticket and upgrade for free to a 3 day and get the second for free.  web site http;//themeparks.universalstudios.com/orlando/website/aaa/newmember/

Can you still do this?

Thanks


----------



## starwood

We may do 1 day at US/IOA end of April.  What are my ticket options?  Is there a 1 day park hopper?  If not where is the cheapest place to get a 2 day park hopper that doesn't expire so we can use the 2nd day next trip?


----------



## amshowers

There is a special on their website buy 4 2park/2day hoppers get 1 free so 5 hoppers for 419.00with your mastercard. That what's I thinking about doing we only want to do 1 day.  Does anyone know if I will be able to give these tickets to my SIL for there trip later this year or have they upgraded their ticket system like disney has where new tickets can't be shared?


----------



## macraven

when i bought my 5 day pass last year, there was no expiration date on it.

i bought another 5 day pass ($99) for this fall and on the back that one states expires 4 days after 1st use.



i know the ones last year were non expiring.  don't know about his years.
i had to sign my name on the front of the 5 day pass but was never requested to sign anything when i used it coming and going into the parks


----------



## tylerbug

Please let me know which AAA Office you called....I called the Memphis location and they said they did not do that....HELP


----------



## DBC

tylerbug said:
			
		

> Please let me know which AAA Office you called....I called the Memphis location and they said they did not do that....HELP


I don't have the number handy anymore, I got it from my local AAA office.  When I explained what I was looking for they gave me the number to call.  Not sure if it was an office or the AAA South "HQ".

Hmm, Memphis is on the "AAA South" website:

http://www.aaasouth.com/map_loc_office.asp?page=FindOffice

I'll try to find my notes at work and post if I can find it.


----------



## chiconh

Are the 15 month passes restricted to one user like Disney?  I'm wondering if I could use them one time and my daughter use them on another trip?


----------



## DBC

chiconh said:
			
		

> Are the 15 month passes restricted to one user like Disney?  I'm wondering if I could use them one time and my daughter use them on another trip?


I would be absolutely stunned if more than 1 person could use them.  It wouldn't make any sense for them to do that.


----------



## DBC

tylerbug said:
			
		

> Please let me know which AAA Office you called....I called the Memphis location and they said they did not do that....HELP


I called 770-448-7024

I was given that number by my local office.

Good luck


----------



## MrBill64

DBC, how did you receive your pass?  Do you get an actual pass in the mail or do you get a voucher that you have to redeem at the park?  Thanks, I am thinking of calling and getting the 15 month passes.


----------



## DBC

MrBill64 said:
			
		

> DBC, how did you receive your pass?  Do you get an actual pass in the mail or do you get a voucher that you have to redeem at the park?  Thanks, I am thinking of calling and getting the 15 month passes.


I haven't actually done it yet, still debating all Disney or a mix next year.


----------



## macraven

MrBill64 said:
			
		

> DBC, how did you receive your pass?  Do you get an actual pass in the mail or do you get a voucher that you have to redeem at the park?  Thanks, I am thinking of calling and getting the 15 month passes.






just a thought mr bill.......i come from northern illinois each year for my pilgrimage to orlando and i thought the 15 month pass sounded grand.

i noticed the black out dates which would not affect me but realized that there are no discounts on this pass.

i wanted the pass for parking discounts and on site hotel.  i called and was told no room discounts or parking with this pass.

i have the AAA but the AP had a better discount on the rooms.


----------



## MrBill64

Thanks for all the tips.  I called today and ordered 4 power passes at $104.95 each plus tax along with 1 premium annual pass (for the discounts and parking) for our family of 5.  I had to do the faxing of my driver's license, credit card, and AA membership card and the passes are going to be sent overnight air via DHL.  Even with the cost of overnight air I figured this to be a pretty good deal.

This will be our first time going to US/IOA as we have been Disney freaks for many years but wanted to try something new.

Bill


----------



## MrBill64

Just a correction on the pricing of the 15 month power passes.  They are $115 each plus 6% sales tax (got them from a GA AAA office).  The annual premium 2 park pass was $174.95 plus tax.  The passes arrived via 2 day dhl express mail.  Very smooth transaction.  One tip for anyone that calls the AAA number, 770-448-7024, ask for Pat.  She is the one that had to handle the transaction when I called.

Bill


----------



## mar915

amshowers said:
			
		

> There is a special on their website buy 4 2park/2day hoppers get 1 free so 5 hoppers for 419.00with your mastercard. That what's I thinking about doing we only want to do 1 day.  Does anyone know if I will be able to give these tickets to my SIL for there trip later this year or have they upgraded their ticket system like disney has where new tickets can't be shared?



Does anyone know if I do this, I have 4 adults and 1 child could I use the adult ticket for a child since it would be better than having to buy 4 adults and 1 child ticket. I do plan on using both  days.

Thanks

Mary


----------



## disvaclub92

MrBill64 said:
			
		

> Just a correction on the pricing of the 15 month power passes.  They are $115 each plus 6% sales tax (got them from a GA AAA office).  The annual premium 2 park pass was $174.95 plus tax.  The passes arrived via 2 day dhl express mail.  Very smooth transaction.  One tip for anyone that calls the AAA number, 770-448-7024, ask for Pat.  She is the one that had to handle the transaction when I called.
> 
> Bill



Bill - they will send it to you even if you do not reside in AAA South Area?  I have a MidAtlantic AAA Membership.  That would be great if they send it out of the AAA South Area.

Thanks


----------



## MrBill64

disvaclub92 said:
			
		

> Bill - they will send it to you even if you do not reside in AAA South Area?  I have a MidAtlantic AAA Membership.  That would be great if they send it out of the AAA South Area.


I called the number listed above and the first person I spoke to said I needed to either come into the office or order them online.  I then told her that I couldn't order them online because I was not a member of AAA south and to stop by the GA office would involve about a 20hr drive.  That is when she said I could pick them up at any Orlando office when I arrived in FL for my vacation.  I said I would prefer to order them ahead of time and have them sent to me up here in NY.  That is when I had to speak with Pat, who must either be the head of the office or the person who sends out the passes.  She handled all the details.  I had to fax them a copy of my AAA membership card, credit card, and driver's license.  The tickets were sent to me 2nd day air.  I was told I would have to pay for the shipping but I haven't seen that charge show up on my credit card bill yet so who knows.

It sounds like this particular office does not do this often, but they will send out passes if you ask.  Good luck.

Bill


----------



## disvaclub92

Bill,

Thanks for the info.  I just spoke with a gentleman there who I had to explain my details to as well <we will be arriving July 4th weekend - so no offices will be open>, and he told me that just to call on Monday and ask to talk to a cashier.

Thanks so much for your information - greatly appreciated.   Now, just wish me luck on Monday - lol.


----------



## cocowum

MrBill64 said:
			
		

> I called the number listed above and the first person I spoke to said I needed to either come into the office or order them online.  I then told her that I couldn't order them online because I was not a member of AAA south and to stop by the GA office would involve about a 20hr drive.  That is when she said I could pick them up at any Orlando office when I arrived in FL for my vacation.  I said I would prefer to order them ahead of time and have them sent to me up here in NY.  That is when I had to speak with Pat, who must either be the head of the office or the person who sends out the passes.  She handled all the details.  I had to fax them a copy of my AAA membership card, credit card, and driver's license.  The tickets were sent to me 2nd day air.  I was told I would have to pay for the shipping but I haven't seen that charge show up on my credit card bill yet so who knows.
> 
> It sounds like this particular office does not do this often, but they will send out passes if you ask.  Good luck.
> 
> Bill



I also called from NY and dealt with Pat. very smooth transaction. I did not have access to a fax so I scanned my cards and emailed them to her. No problems.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Could you tell me where the buy 4 (2day passes) and get one free online site is?

Did someone recently suggest that we 'group up' to qualify?

I will need 3 one day passes and as long as the 2nd day doesn't expire on these I would be willing to buy 5 and have someone 'buy' the extra two from me.

If you have any info on this, please IM me.
Thanks


----------



## cmjessica

I just found out about Is. of Adventure and that there is a Marvel Comics area.  My 7 yr. old son LOVES super heros especially Spider Man, is it worth spending the extra money to go to the 2nd park?  Will we see a lot of superheros, parades, etc. or is it all rides and no shows?  I definitely want to go to the original Universal Studios and we will only be able to visit this park for one day - can we do both?  Thanks for your help - we leave for Disney in 7 days.

Jessica


----------



## momof3disneyholics

check out the pics I posted on this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=795723


----------



## ohanafamily

cmjessica said:
			
		

> I just found out about Is. of Adventure and that there is a Marvel Comics area. My 7 yr. old son LOVES super heros especially Spider Man, is it worth spending the extra money to go to the 2nd park? Will we see a lot of superheros, parades, etc. or is it all rides and no shows? I definitely want to go to the original Universal Studios and we will only be able to visit this park for one day - can we do both? Thanks for your help - we leave for Disney in 7 days.
> 
> Jessica


yes...
(but only if he is tall enough)
IOA is mostly Roller Coasters and thrill rides. The Spiderman ride puts you in a news van that gets caught up when Spidey mixes it up. When it is working right, it is incredible. The Hulk is a big green roller coaster.... I could go on, but if your DS isn't tall enough, it has thye theming that US doesn't have, but it might be more torture if he isn't tall enough... I would look at the US website...


----------



## silverangel879

I don't know about that one but I just bought a 2day Pass (3day free) for Universal,IoA, and city walks for $99 plus taxes....This offer is available online only....Hope it helps!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

I bought a 3 day both parks, never expire pass for $122 from Ticket Mania.
I also bought an Annual Pass for WDW.
And I live in Colorado!!!
What was I thinking?


----------



## silverangel879

JEJE...I just know you're going to have a great time anyways! Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## texasgander

We are going to be in Orlando in July.....we will be there a week, but aren't doing the parks the whole week....we will have 2 12 yr olds with us so am not planning on doing Disney, but think Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure would be something they would really like.....is each of those doable 1 day each?  What's the best way to do tickets for those 2 parks?  I see there is much information on this site, but my brain is on overload from all of it!  What's the best place to get discounts for those 2 places?  TIA


----------



## macraven

if you are staying on site at one of the three universal/loew hotels, you could squeeze by barely with a one day park each.
if you stay on site, you go to the head of the line thus eliminating a lot of down time standing in line.

for a few of the shows, this will eat of time that you could use for the rides.

if you started when the parks open in the morning and do counter foods, you could make it all in one day if you do not take breaks or repeat rides.

you will miss a lot of the surroundings that make universal so kewl though by doing it commando style.
and , you won't have time to check out the shops.

i have done universal with three sons before each park in one day but it took some of the joy out of it.
i would suggest that you spend at least three days at the parks.  
spend one and a half days at each park if you can.

i usually buy my passes on line at the universal store.
if you only want a three day pass, there is a special now for buy a two day two park pass and get the third day free.

i bought the buy a two day for $99 and get three days free.
mapleleaf.com has great sales for universal and if you are a member of mousesavers.com, you get a special rate for the tickets.

if i can help more, please let me know
raven


----------



## ohanafamily

texasgander<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_8542537", true); </SCRIPT> , Mcraven is right  DW & I did both parks in one day No shows but most of the rides I would suggest staying one night on U.S. property for the FTL pass you will be Thanking us for this advice.Spiderman & Dueling Dragons fun fun fun


----------



## texasgander

staying on property isn't an option.....we have our stay paid for through our timeshare and another couple is going with us....that would eat a big chunk of change to stay somewhere else....but thank you for the suggestion.

If we had to choose only 1 park to do over 2 days, which would you choose?  Universal or Isle of Adventure?

I did sign up at mousesavers.com......how do I go about checking on discount tickets?


----------



## csmommy

If you own a timeshare near Universal you might want 3 day, unlimited access to both parks, non-expiration passes from Ticketmania.  I have not ordered from them before, but apparently their tickets come with Universal Express.

http://www.ticketmania.com/escapepasses.shtml


----------



## texasgander

We don't actually own a timeshare there, ours is in Texas, but we trade our week, so can usually get something there in FL when we want to go there. I will check out ticketmania since I am sure in the next year or so we will be back...thanks!


----------



## macraven

hi texasgander.
about mousesavers, they listed on their site not to advertise the promo as it is for members only.

go to the section for tickets and you will see it there.  that is unless the offer has expired.  i was last looking at it about a month ago when i was debated which way to go on getting my tickets.

universal studios will open up before the regular scheduled time of 9:00 if there is a large crowd waiting.  three different times we got in at 8:35 due to the large crowd waiting for it to open.

islands has the coasters and some show/attractions.  also has very kewl attractions such as spiderman.  also has mythos, a great resturant.

universal studios does not have the coasters but the rides are as exciting as ioa.  
mummy, shrek, men in black  are not to miss attractions/rides.
depending on the ages of your group would determine which park i would recommend to you.
i always go to the studio park first, then take the shortcup behind hard rock cafe (by nickolodean) to move over to IOA.

i stay about 5 hours at the studios, move over to IOA for about 3 hours and return back to the studios till it closes.  that has been my pattern the last few years.  don't know why i continue that way, probably out of habit.

give us more 411 on the group that is going and i and others here can make better suggestions.

since you are not staying on site, positively be at the park around 8:15.
if crowded, and it will in july, you more than likely will enter way before 9 that morning.


----------



## macraven

hi texasgander.
about mousesavers, they listed on their site not to advertise the promo as it is for members only.

go to the section for tickets and you will see it there.  that is unless the offer has expired.  i was last looking at it about a month ago when i was debated which way to go on getting my tickets.

universal studios will open up before the regular scheduled time of 9:00 if there is a large crowd waiting.  three different times we got in at 8:35 due to the large crowd waiting for it to open.

islands has the coasters and some show/attractions.  also has very kewl attractions such as spiderman.  also has mythos, a great resturant.

universal studios does not have the coasters but the rides are as exciting as ioa.  
mummy, shrek, men in black  are not to miss attractions/rides.
depending on the ages of your group would determine which park i would recommend to you.
i always go to the studio park first, then take the shortcup behind hard rock cafe (by nickolodean) to move over to IOA.

i stay about 5 hours at the studios, move over to IOA for about 3 hours and return back to the studios till it closes.  that has been my pattern the last few years.  don't know why i continue that way, probably out of habit.

give us more 411 on the group that is going and i and others here can make better suggestions.

since you are not staying on site, positively be at the park around 8:15.
if crowded, and it will in july, you more than likely will enter way before 9 that morning.


----------



## texasgander

Me, my hubby, our 12 yr old son, a couple friend of ours in their 50's and they will either have a 13 yr old girl with them, or an 11 yr old boy


----------



## happynewyorker

I got my Universal tickets from Universal, price was 2 days + 1 free day (7 consecutive days) for 99.99.


----------



## macraven

texasgander said:
			
		

> Me, my hubby, our 12 yr old son, a couple friend of ours in their 50's and they will either have a 13 yr old girl with them, or an 11 yr old boy




sorry for my delay in this reply, have been out of town.

if the adults and teens (pre teen) in your group like coasters, then go with ioa.

if you want some thrill rides and amazing attractions, do universal studios.
thinking shrek, jimmy neutron, men in black, mummy, animal planet, et, earthquake, are all winners andmost age groups would enjoy them.
maybe mummy would be too intense if you do not like coasters.  it has a great story line and is an indoor coaster ride.  but it is a very smooth ride.


----------



## texasgander

all of us like coasters!  thanks for all the great tips!


----------



## macraven

ioa has unique one of a kind coasters.
hulk, dueling dragons are fabulous!!

dr. doom (one of my favs that others don't like), spiderman, seuss land are great.  cpt america, wolverine, and three others do a meet and greet each day over by captain america resturant.  they ride in and stop just after spidey attraction.   take your camera, its a hoot!!

you should try to do both parks ........start with islands of adventure then halfway thru the day, switch over to universal.....you just have to try mummy and shrek.
how can you say you went to universal without gettting those two fantastic rides in????


----------



## sc9500

happynewyorker said:
			
		

> I got my Universal tickets from Universal, price was 2 days + 1 free day (7 consecutive days) for 99.99.


if youre a AAA member and can spare the trip to their office in Orlando you can get 15 month Power Pass for $115 (some blackout dates)


----------



## disvaclub92

MrBill64 said:
			
		

> I called the number listed above and the first person I spoke to said I needed to either come into the office or order them online.  I then told her that I couldn't order them online because I was not a member of AAA south and to stop by the GA office would involve about a 20hr drive.  That is when she said I could pick them up at any Orlando office when I arrived in FL for my vacation.  I said I would prefer to order them ahead of time and have them sent to me up here in NY.  That is when I had to speak with Pat, who must either be the head of the office or the person who sends out the passes.  She handled all the details.  I had to fax them a copy of my AAA membership card, credit card, and driver's license.  The tickets were sent to me 2nd day air.  I was told I would have to pay for the shipping but I haven't seen that charge show up on my credit card bill yet so who knows.
> 
> It sounds like this particular office does not do this often, but they will send out passes if you ask.  Good luck.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill - everything worked out perfectly like you said.  Greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## mar915

I was wonderng what it was since I read that a 2 day 2 park at the gate is about 111-112 for adult and around 104 for kids and that is with tax.  I have a $7 coupon and trying to figure which one is better.

Thanks

Mary


----------



## Foladar

mar915 said:
			
		

> I was wonderng what it was since I read that a 2 day 2 park at the gate is about 111-112 for adult and around 104 for kids and that is with tax.  I have a $7 coupon and trying to figure which one is better.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mary


You can get the two day, three -additional- days free (total of 5 days) for $99.95 .. 15 month power pass with some blackout dates (this summer has big blackout dates from your AAA office + requires AAA membership) .. or you can go with the 2 day 2 park at the gates for 104.95 (according to their website) .. I'd probably suggest the 99.95 for five days even if you were just going for a few days as it is cheaper or the 15-month pass if you are going in non-blacked out days and would possibly go again in the 15-month span.

Edit: all prices from www.universalorlando.com


----------



## macraven

some one just posted this morning about a change in the black out days for weekends for the summer....june thru august.   they said it was for all weekends.  don't remember if this is the power pass or not.  

if you have it, check it out before you go.  it was a statement from someone that claims it effected them.  people say a lot of things on the boards so i don't know if her statement is valid or not but something to check into if you have the power pass.

hey, see another hhn fan above me.
this wil be my 3rd year in a row in going.
will be there the 2nd weekend for it.


----------



## texasgander

So would everyone agree that the $99.95 2 day 3 free from the Universal site is the cheapest way to go if we really only want to go for 2 days?  I understand the pass is for 5 consecutive days, but if we only want to go on that Monday then probably again on Wednesday or Thursday, that would work, right?  Don't mean to appear "dumb", but just want to clarify.......and do you get some type of line pass with this ticket?  I think I already asked this but I can't find where I did.....


----------



## texasgander

So would everyone agree that the $99.95 2 day 3 free from the Universal site is the cheapest way to go if we really only want to go for 2 days?  I understand the pass is for 5 consecutive days, but if we only want to go on that Monday then probably again on Wednesday or Thursday, that would work, right?  Don't mean to appear "dumb", but just want to clarify.......and do you get some type of line pass with this ticket?  I think I already asked this but I can't find where I did.....

Has anyone ordered through RCI and not been an RCI member?  Did you have any problems picking up the tickets?  They are a few dollars cheaper there.....and it's for 7 days........


----------



## DonaldsGrl103

Hey everyone,
 I guess the best advice for me is a 3 day pass from ticketmania for 122 since I only plan on using one day at a time and I need one that expires.


----------



## Trissy

Where do we find out when the blackout days for September will be and how much is parking?


----------



## macraven

the blackout dates are listed on the universal website.


----------



## Trissy

I can't seem to find the black out dates on their site?


----------



## ohanafamily

Trissy said:
			
		

> Where do we find out when the blackout days for September will be and how much is parking?


 
*Enjoy weekends all Summer long, plus every day for the rest of your year, with minimal blackout dates. 

2-Park Power Pass Provides: *

Park-to-Park Access
Discounts on 1-Day 1-Park Universal Orlando tickets
Self-Parking and other discounts NOT included
*Blackout Dates: *
Summer Weekdays 2005: June 27- July 1, July 4-8, 11-15, 18-22, 25-29, August 1-5 
Christmas 2005: December 23, 2005 - January 1, 2006 
Easter/Spring Break 2006: April 10 - 14, April 15 (9:00 am - 5:00 pm) 

Purchase Your Power Pass


----------



## ms.ojo

We are in the same boat...Family of 4 planning on only 2 days at US/IOA and looking for our best ticket options.  T

he buy 2 get 3 free w/ park hopping feature (OK, sorry for the Disney lingo)at $99 seems to be our best bet.  But it seems so wasteful to be buying 5 days when we know we're only going to use 2....     I checked Ticketmania and their price for the 2 day 2 park pass is $7 more than this deal.  (1 of our children is uner 3 so dd is free) so i guess this is the way to go...   Esp since it also gives us the dining coupon.  

Unless someone has another suggestion???


----------



## ohanafamily

ms.ojo, when DW and I went a few years ago, the year-long Power Pass was the same price as a 2-day pass. (OK, it was $1 more) we decided we would spend the extra $1 in case we wanted to go back... It didn't make sense to us either


----------



## ms.ojo

Wow, that's amazing.  I guess $50/day (ability to hop between parks) is a good rate for Univ???


----------



## ohanafamily

*ms.ojo*, Please check out this page on the US site...

http://themeparks.universalstudios.com/orlando/website/ticket_landing.html

The Power Pass is $119, and if you aren't going during the blackout dates and might come back.....I posted the blackout dates a few posts back...

We did 1 full preferred and one PowerPass. We used the preferred pass for the hotel discount, Dining Discounts and parking (not included with the PowerPass). We also stayed at the Hard Rock for the FOTL pass. We came back 10 months later and stayed at the Royal Pacific on the second trip.


----------



## ms.ojo

Thanks for the link.  What did you think of Royal Pacifica?  I wanted that hotel first, thought it would be neat for the kids to see the theme...but Hard Rock came in lower on the AAA rate for our timeframe.  The reservationist said that doesn't happen very often, so we grabbed it.  I still thought I might call back and see if a better rate appears for RP.  our children will be 6 and almost 3.  Your thoughts???


----------



## ohanafamily

ms.ojo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link. What did you think of Royal Pacifica?


 
Honest answer? we left there and went to the Poly at WDW. We we very unimpressed with the RP. That being said, we realize that RP is equivalent to a Value Resort at WDW, and we do not even usually considder them (We are DVC now). It was OK, but "Just A Room", and a litle small. 

OK, at the Hard Rock, advice...
1. DO NOT TAKE MIERS. We had to wait an extra hour for enough people to fill a shuttle to go to US (same holds true for RP) Taxis to resorts have a break even point somewhere around 2 1/2 people to WDW, I think the same is true of US.
2. If you have kids (or are kids) that love Roller Coasters, and think you might come back later on in the year, I would look into the PowerPass, or the Premion Annual Pass (call the hotels for the AP rates, also the entertainment book rates) See my previous post
3. Use the FOTL Pass. it is worth the price of the hotel.
4. See if your company has a FAN Club membership (it is free and gives good discounts)
5. Be careful about what you order at the restaraunts in and around US. Disney has mostly reasonably priced food (with well publicized exceptions) We got to Hard Rock late and hungry. We went into the hotel restataunt. I asked the waitress what the specialty was, and she told us that the Mac&Cheese was a favorite. I ordered a dinner salad, Mac&Cheese with Shrimp, DGF (now DW) ordered Mac&Cheese with a chicken breast, 1 Iced Tea, 2 waters. $50.00. Yup, you read right; Fifty Dollars for two orders of Mac&Cheese.
6. If you have 4 people (Family with 2 kids) Concierge level may be cheaper. If you figure that Breakfast is included, so is Bottled Water and Soda Pop, They also have snacks during the day, etc... You also generally get a better view and someone to help with ressies... It may wind up being a better option. We did not do concierge at US, but will look into it next time...You still need at least one Character Breakfast at WDW, but US it is not as much of a problem.

I hope this helps...


----------



## macraven

ms.ojo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link.  What did you think of Royal Pacifica?  I wanted that hotel first, thought it would be neat for the kids to see the theme...but Hard Rock came in lower on the AAA rate for our timeframe.  The reservationist said that doesn't happen very often, so we grabbed it.  I still thought I might call back and see if a better rate appears for RP.  our children will be 6 and almost 3.  Your thoughts???





i have a question for you if you don't mind.
i booked with AAA at hrh for october, second weekend,  and rp was way cheaper than hrh.

when are you going?


----------



## ms.ojo

We're going the 2nd weekend in Dec.  My AAA rate at HRH is $183/night.  Is that good?


----------



## macraven

ms.ojo said:
			
		

> We're going the 2nd weekend in Dec.  My AAA rate at HRH is $183/night.  Is that good?




i think its good.
i am going oct 7-8-9  late check out on the 10th.

paying $224. + tax = $249. 90 a night with AAA.....................and that is for a garden view......the cheapest room they have !!


----------



## ms.ojo

Maybe it's a different season???  I just know when I was booking it, the gal was telling me it was very unusual for HRH to be lower than RP..so I jumped on it.  Glad I did.


----------



## DonaldsGrl103

well guys through AAA of ny I am unable to get the 15 month power pass- oh well that would of have worked well for us


----------



## macraven

ms ojo...........you are a lucky ducky..........


----------



## ms.ojo

macraven said:
			
		

> ms ojo...........you are a lucky ducky..........



That's nice to hear!  At the time I was thinking I must be crazy.  I have POFQ booked for Disney at $119/night...hoping for better AP rates to be announced....and here I was shelling out $183 a nite for 2 nites at HRH.    It was tough to swallow.  But I'm so glad I did!  I knew I wanted to be onsite for FOTL access....but it still was a real shock to have that type of pricing.  At least I know now it was a really good rate I locked in.  That helps!!


----------



## Bobbysdog

I'll be in Orlando in late Sept, and I'm leaving Disney for a day with DD11 in tow to jump to Universal for a day. I've been in both parks a few times, but DD hasn't been in IOA for five years (we were in US last summer), so I want to concentrate there. DW, not a big thrill ride fan (and having been in both parks before), wants to spend the day in Disney.

So, here's the setup.......

I want to do primarily IOA, and use whatever time is left in the day to do a US "greatest hits" run (Mummy, MIB, etc....). DD doesn't do upside down coasters, so Hulk and Dueling dragons are out. I plan on hitting Spiderman at least twice, and the water rides in Toon Lagoon at least twice each. We're planning on going on a Monday since this seems to be the slowest day.

We're going to get the 1 day park hopper for both of us, but it seems to be only sold at the gate. I can't find a discount for it anywhere. Does anyone know where to look? And....does the FOTL option (very enticing, since we're going to spend that day commando style) need to be purchased when I buy the tickets, or can I add it later in the day if the crowds turn out to be longer than anticipated? Is it good for both parks?

Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## macraven

you can use the express pass system that is free.  it is similar to the disney fast pass.  on the express pass, you select from a choice of three times that you want for that ride.

the express pass plus is the one that you can purchase.  depending on the season, it can cost $20 or 30/5  for the day.  that would be purchased when you buy your tickets.  you asked if you can get it after you are in the parks and realize it is crowded and would need it.
they only sell so many express pass plus tickets.  once they are sold out, you would not be able to purchase it.


----------



## Bobbysdog

Good info...thanks!


----------



## macraven




----------



## phantomtiger

I heard U could buy a 3 day Universal pass with no expiration date for about $118 for adults and 106 children. Can anyone confirm this and also like to know if these tickets are good for "park hopping between Univer. and Isles" on the same day? Thanks  

Ps, will be going with family mid Aug.


----------



## macraven

phantomtiger said:
			
		

> I heard U could buy a 3 day Universal pass with no expiration date for about $118 for adults and 106 children. Can anyone confirm this and also like to know if these tickets are good for "park hopping between Univer. and Isles" on the same day? Thanks
> 
> Ps, will be going with family mid Aug.




tell us where or what site you received this information before i make a statement.

there are five sites i have been to that sells multiday passes.
some are expiring, some aren't.
some are for 2 parks, some aren't

i have the buy a 2 day 2 park pass for $99 and receive 3 additional free days.  these expire.

last year i bought the same thing but they did NOT expire.  i still have a few days on that pass.

some of the convention site multi day tickets do expire.

share with us the web site so we can better inform you.


----------



## phantomtiger

This was just "word of mouth" from friends returning from Universal this week, and they heard this from people they were talking to while waiting on same line for rides. My friends tickets do expire while the others do not-with park hopping free also. They didnt inquire any more since they had already bought their own tickets so the damage was already done, but they informed me that such tickets do exist since I'll be down there in Mid Aug. Thats why I needed to know where I could get such tickets( no expiration and park hopping also). Thanks


----------



## macraven

i will try later this week when i have more time to post the links for universal tickets that i am aware of.

have you searched at allears, mouseinfo, universal, mousesavers universal section and other sites yet?


----------



## phantomtiger

I have tried mousesavers and the Universal web sites with no luck, I'll give the others a try also. Thanks


----------



## macraven

i just went to mousesavers site and you didn't like their prices?

i just copied it off and this is what is listed now:

5 day, 2 park pass adult $106.40
RIC: 7 day 2 park pass $104.95 adults/ $94.95 kids
universal ticket site(posted on mousesavers): 2 day 2 park pass $111.77
and for people with a master card, doesn't have to be the universal orlando one, buy 4 passes of 2 day/2 park and get a 5th identical pass free.

all those prices above include tax.

when you think that a one day park pass is over $63..........the above prices just on the mousesavers site are great values.

also if you are a member of mousesavers, you get the best discount when you purchase tickets thru  ticketmania and one other broker.

i can check out other sites if you need more but those on mousesavers are good deals.

have you done a google search?


----------



## phantomtiger

Hmm, I did rush thru the site and must have missed that, Ill go back later and check it out again. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## macraven

phantomtiger said:
			
		

> Hmm, I did rush thru the site and must have missed that, Ill go back later and check it out again. Thanks for the heads up.




when you get to the main page of mousesavers, look at the menu on the left hand column side.

scroll down to where it says, Other theme parks and attractions.

that is where you will find universal theme park.  to there and read all the headlines.
you will get listings on many things but read the part of   "tickets"
there you will fine the timeshare portion of RIC Community.com
you canbuy tickets from that link,  no one has ever been asked for a special # before.
it also lists the promos...

at universal orlando.com site, click on tickets... there you will see costs that i mentioned previously.  also, click on the master card logo on the bottom of the left side.  it will link you to a special for free 5th ticket.

on mousesavers, to to ticket area for disney.
there is a special going on now for mousesaver members only.  if you are linked to it, you are a member.  that is if you  clicked on the mousesavers page for being notified of specials and signing up for the mousesaver newsletter.
you will see that ticketmania and another broker will sell you universal tickets at a deeper discount.  you have to call them and tell them you received the mousesaver newsletter to get the deal

these are the best, cheapest places right now for tickets.  i can post here a few more sites with prices if you want though.


----------



## phantomtiger

Thanks Macraven, can always use more info, always said that you can never get enough info for the best informed choices--tried to teach my kids that but they are not buying into it.
Meanwhile, I'll take my time and search for the sites U just mentioned.


----------



## macraven

you're welcome...............when i have time later this week, i will post more info.


----------



## Bella2000

I was planning to purchase a preferred annual pass online (or gate) and I noticed on the universal site a 15% savings Ap benefit for 2 and 3 day if purchased at front gate. Would that still apply if I purchase the AP at the same time as the 2 day passes?


----------



## Airwolf Ace

jeannej said:
			
		

> I opted to use the ticket kiosk after taking advantage of the Master card special offer.  Had no trouble what so ever getting my tickets.  My only wonder is this...............we never activited the 5th ticket.  Is it still good?
> 
> jeannej



Your 5th ticket as long as it has never been used is still valid


----------



## Airwolf Ace

Bella2000 said:
			
		

> I was planning to purchase a preferred annual pass online (or gate) and I noticed on the universal site a 15% savings Ap benefit for 2 and 3 day if purchased at front gate. Would that still apply if I purchase the AP at the same time as the 2 day passes?



If you purchase your preferred Annual pass at the gate you can at the same time recieve your 15% discount on other day tickets.


----------



## VW31

Can someone explain this, am I missing something?

What is the purpose of ordering the Preferred Annual Pass, from the AAA south office (savings of $5) and having it shipped to you if you live outside of Florida (have to pay the shipping fee), when you can just order the Pass from Universal's website and pick them up in the park. It seems like you are paying more going through AAA south.

I read how others (from NY) ordered from AAA south and had the Pass shipped, but why do this? I am trying to figure which is the best option, price wise, but I'm not getting it.


----------



## 3 Mouseketeers

I was hoping that someone in this thread might be able to help me out. I recently noticed on Universals website that you can get $20 off a Power Pass with the purchase of a $5.00 Florida lottery ticket. There is a code that prints out at the bottom of the ticket which you just apply online.
 Now, I was just wondering if anyone knows what the code is.
I'd buy a lottery ticket myself but its kind of hard buying a Florida lottery ticket from Toronto.   
Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Mudd77

3 Mouseketeers

PM'd you.


----------



## taben05

Is there any discounts for one day tickets?  We have the whole week packed with a 4 day hopper pass, one day at Sea World and one day at Universal.  HMM????  Any suggestions?


----------



## Jannino

The cheapest 2 day/2 park tickets I've seen are at the discount orlando vacation websitre. I saw adults at $102 and children at $91 with free shipping.  These are cheaper than the Universal website.


----------



## macraven

i totally agree with the above poster.
the universal website is the cheapest right now for multiday passes.
get this:  5 days, both parks $99 per adult........can't beat that.


in the entertainment book, you get a discount,  buy the ticket and get $7 in universal money to spend in the park.

can't find my ent book at the moment but it is in there for a one day pass and multi day passes.  with it, the universal script money.


----------



## phantomtiger

macraven said:
			
		

> i totally agree with the above poster.
> the universal website is the cheapest right now for multiday passes.
> get this:  5 days, both parks $99 per adult........can't beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Universal Studios website but cant seem to locate the 5 days-2 park deal for $99,  only saw the 2 day pass + get 2 days free (4 days total) package.
> 
> 8 days left before I'm there.


----------



## macraven

looks like they took it down.

the special started in march of this year and anyone that bought that special buy 2 day 2park passes received free 3 more days also with a coupon booklet of over $2xx.  for the park, hotels and city walk.

the only specials now are the mc ones it looks like.

you could go to the RIC and get the special there.
i checked and that one is still going on.


----------



## taben05

Guess there is NO one day discounts for Universal, huh?


----------



## macraven

the only one day discounts that comes to mind is:

you have an ap or the universal fan club card or the coupon from the ent book.


i have the fan club card and can buy a one day ticket at a discount.


----------



## muffinman71

If you look on the USF official website, they have great savings when you buy tickets online. For instance, I bought two one day passes and saved $5 each. I was able to either print out the tickets on my printer or have them waiting for me at the gate. No waiting in lines. 

There is a two day pass, that if you buy 2, you get a another 2 days free....hurry up on that one, as it may be gone already.

I added the express pass plus booklet for $25 more per personl. No waiting on any lines. 

It was quick and easy. the only thing that sucks is that you have to state the day the tickets will be used when you buy the them. SO, you are stuck with that day, no refuns. Oh well. small price to pay.


----------



## MST3KPIMP

i'd appreciate the fantasy 5 code if you got it just email or pm me.. thanks in advance!


----------



## ioneblair

I just bought *a great special from Universal*...for each adult 2-day 2 park ticket you get one kids (3-9) ticket of the same type FREE!! plus they will add 2 more days for a total of 4 days on each ticket which expire 4 days after first use......oh and they discount the adult ticket $5 toooooooo!!!

with tax I got both tickets for just $106.45 (I elected to pick up the tickets at the gate when I arrive so no shipping cost is involved with my purchase)

you are allowed to purchase up to 3 adult tickets thereby getting 3 kids tickets free.....hope this helps


----------



## Jannino

Thanks for this information.  I also bought my tickets with this deal.  I saved almost $200 from the gate cost and $160 from the cheapest discount tickets I could find.


----------



## beattyfamily

ioneblair said:
			
		

> I just bought *a great special from Universal*...for each adult 2-day 2 park ticket you get one kids (3-9) ticket of the same type FREE!! plus they will add 2 more days for a total of 4 days on each ticket which expire 4 days after first use......oh and they discount the adult ticket $5 toooooooo!!!
> 
> with tax I got both tickets for just $106.45 (I elected to pick up the tickets at the gate when I arrive so no shipping cost is involved with my purchase)
> 
> you are allowed to purchase up to 3 adult tickets thereby getting 3 kids tickets free.....hope this helps



GREAT!  Thanks for posting this!  I've been waiting for this offer to come back since last winter/spring!

This is very big/important news!  You should make it it's own thread!   

I just bought 2 adult tickets and got 2 kids tickets free for a total of $212.90.  Not to shabby!


----------



## Domsmom

Hi,

I am going to buy the tickets. Thanks for the heads up. I LOVE A BARGAIN. However, I have a question. Do they ask for ID on the tickets? My husband and I are taking my son on a Monday to the park and my inlaws will take my son on Wednesday, could they use my tickets? 
  
Thanks.


			
				beattyfamily said:
			
		

> GREAT!  Thanks for posting this!  I've been waiting for this offer to come back since last winter/spring!
> 
> This is very big/important news!  You should make it it's own thread!
> 
> I just bought 2 adult tickets and got 2 kids tickets free for a total of $212.90.  Not to shabby!


----------



## macraven

for my last 8 universal trips i have purchased the special deals for them.
buy a 2 day 2 park and get 3-5 more days free for $99.....

on some of the trips i had to sign a sheet of paper and they matched my signature.
on other trips nothing of that sort.  inserted ticket and went thru turnstyle.

i don't know what to tell you about sharing the ticket for universa.
if you use it for 2 days or even one and the attendant has you sign your name on a sheet, then have the other person practice your signature.

not much help am i, but thats all i can think of.........

last october trip, no signature match was done for me.


----------



## Rash

MST3KPIMP said:
			
		

> i'd appreciate the fantasy 5 code if you got it just email or pm me.. thanks in advance!


Ditto!


----------



## macraven

returned from universal trip on tuesday and was not asked to sign any sheet by using the 5 day 2 park pass.


universal is soooooooooo kewl....i wanna go back now.


----------



## momof4

Can someone email or PM me the code?  I love love to get discount tickets.  We are going to Universal in December.


----------



## Candismom

I ordered the 3 adult and 3 kids free, it was the buy one adult 2 park/2 days for $99 and get a kids free ticket plus bonus two days . I just received the tickets from fedex and all 6 tickets say Admit One quest and on the back of the ticket 5 day  2-Park Bonus pass. They don't say if there adult or children. Has anyone received this deal and had the same thing happen.

Thanks 
Rachel


----------



## mill4023

Candismom said:
			
		

> I ordered the 3 adult and 3 kids free, it was the buy one adult 2 park/2 days for $99 and get a kids free ticket plus bonus two days . I just received the tickets from fedex and all 6 tickets say Admit One quest and on the back of the ticket 5 day  2-Park Bonus pass. They don't say if there adult or children. Has anyone received this deal and had the same thing happen.
> 
> Thanks
> Rachel



Last year, we bought one day tickets to Universal through our local AAA office.  The AAA rep specifically showed me how to tell which ones were the adult tickets and which were the childs.  I don't remember exactly where it was, but there was a different code or abbreviation or something in tiny print on the back.  It was hard to tell, but there was a difference.  So you might want to look more closely and see if they have different number or letter codes on the back.

If they are actually all adult tickets, that would be good for us since we are going with 5 "adults" and 2 kids.


----------



## deltachi8

deleted


----------



## momofdbsdc

I was going to order these, but then I saw that they are only good until April 30th- the day we arrive!


----------



## phamton

mill4023 said:
			
		

> Last year, we bought one day tickets to Universal through our local AAA office.  The AAA rep specifically showed me how to tell which ones were the adult tickets and which were the childs.  I don't remember exactly where it was, but there was a different code or abbreviation or something in tiny print on the back.  It was hard to tell, but there was a difference.  So you might want to look more closely and see if they have different number or letter codes on the back.
> 
> If they are actually all adult tickets, that would be good for us since we are going with 5 "adults" and 2 kids.



There are differences between the adult's and child's tickets on the one day, two day, and three day tickets.  But on the Bonus tickets (Buy 2 days get 3 days free tickets) there is no difference.  There are no child's tickets on the Bonus tickets.


----------



## momofdbsdc

KIDS FREE & DOUBLE YOUR DAYS 

Receive one kids ticket (ages 3-9) for FREE for every ticket purchased 
Receive two (2) additional days for FREE, for a total of four (4) consecutive days of admission 
Tickets expires four (4) days after first day of use 
Ticket must be used by April 30, 2006. 


This is the passage from the web site. It would save us alot of money , but I am unsure if I should chance them refusing to accept them. Thanks for sharing all of the great info though. I haven't been to universal in about 13 years, I can't wait to see how it has changed.


----------



## phamton

momofdbsdc said:
			
		

> Ticket must be used by April 30, 2006.
> 
> 
> This is the passage from the web site. It would save us alot of money , but I am unsure if I should chance them refusing to accept them.



 These passes have been around a long time (at least 4 years).  Some people even have old passes that they have never used and may choose to use them 10 years from now.


----------



## geckoseiya

Hi I am new to this forum here. Will be spending maybe around 5-6 days in Orlando. (Dec 30-Jan)
One question here, must I admit with a child during the offer?(I suppose not)
How long would it take to finish the 2 parks?


----------



## phamton

I'm sorry I don't understand your question about "admit with a child."

I would recommend at least two days to do both parks.


----------



## geckoseiya

phamton said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I don't understand your question about "admit with a child."
> 
> I would recommend at least two days to do both parks.




as in must I be a parent bringing along a child.

And apparently I dont have to and can just give the child ticket away.


----------



## phamton

No, you can't give the ticket away.  The ticket is tied to your order.  If someone else uses it and, for some reason, the ticket doesn't scan properly, they will be sent to guest services.  The order will then be pulled up.  If that child isn't with you at the time, the ticket will be confiscated.  

Now you could give it away to a friend who is travelling with you though.


----------



## goldilocks_63

Phantom and experts,

I have 2 - 1 day passes (adults) left over from 2000, when we went to the US Halloween party. We bought a day pass, and then we're given a Halloween party pass.

Because we were so tired, we only used the Halloween party pass.

I know you say tickets are good forever unless they have an expiration date on them.  My ticket does have a date on it, but doesn't have the word expiration next to it...

When I called, US said they were not good.... but I wasn't sure they were giving me the right answer, so I've hung onto them....

If I describe the ticket, can you give me your opinion?

The back of the tickets say:

Name: xxxxx,xxxx 2     RESVP: USV0233046
1D USF IOA Adult              XU237
UFR: CAS036 10/11/00  16:55 TRAN  53 TICK  230   621310   $


We wanted to go to US,and are thinking of doing the 2-day/ kid free thing.  (I only have one child, so was thinking of getting 2 children tickets (2 adults- hubby and me), and saving the child one for another day)....  Can we save the second child ticket for my daughter for another day if we print these out at the kiosk?  (There isn't enough time left to ship tickets).?


Any opinions,

Thanks, Goldi


----------



## phamton

Check your email.


----------



## macraven

i don't know what the back of your ticket really means but maybe phamtom wil.

i would have to dig out my tickets to compare to yours in order to make sense of them.

i have one day left on a 5 day non expiring pass to US and 2 comp 2 park tickets for US.  neither of mine are expiring type.

i plan on using mine so i will pay attention to what phamtom says about your question.

this year and last, the 5 day passes i bought did say expires after the 4th day.  my others do not.

hopefully the person you talked to at US did not give correct info to you.
isn't it wonderful to use our left over tickets and save money !!
i think so


----------



## macraven

i guess that answers that one.............i'll never know the answer now.....


----------



## goldilocks_63

Thanks.  Sent you info Phamton. 

2q - Is there any benefit to getting the second free child ticket, to save that for my daughter in the future?


----------



## macraven

goldilocks.......your siggie says naperville..............i am north of you !

i am a few miles from illinois beach state park.......


----------



## goldilocks_63

Thanks for the help..

So we're going to US/IA Jan 2-6ish.... Do we need to make PS, and if so, how?

I'd like to eat once at Margaritaville.  And any tips for parking (we have a rental car, going from DVC BWV down I-4).

Yes, I'm in Naperville.  

Goldi


----------



## phamton

macraven said:
			
		

> i guess that answers that one.............i'll never know the answer now.....



Macraven, you know you can ask me anything, girlfriend!


----------



## phamton

I seriously doubt that you will even need reservations.  But here's the number for reservations at Margaritaville: 407-224-2155.

It won't hurt to get the free ticket for your daughter to use later.


----------



## phamton

Good news, Goldilocks, your tickets are good.  Check your email.


----------



## goldilocks_63

Every penny counts for us... We're both in IT, and my hubby and I are both facing forced reductions soon, so every little bit helps.


Thanks, Goldi


----------



## Laurabearz

I just checked my AP and it expires May 13th. It was that fab deal 2 year preferred for $169.... Just wondering if any AP deals are out there and if anyone thinks there is a chance for another 2 year pass deal. Thanks


----------



## twin43

We're staying at RPR in Feb and I got the deal where you get 2 adult passes and 2 children free.  Only one of my 4 children is 3-9 and the other are teens.  Is it worth it to get the 2nd free kids?  Can I save it, give to someone else, or upgrade it at the park for one of my teens?  I imagine it will be dated b/c it's tied to our hotel stay. Phantom said something about the child's being linked to reservation name so I probably can't give it away.  Also, we received the passes on line that you were talking about before we got the passes with the room and they are in fact all adults with no expiration. I had ordered 5 adults thinking I'd get a free child's with each and instead ended up with 10 adult tickets.  I could have ordered 3 and been all set. I was able to sell them to another family.  They were thrilled to get 5 days so all worked out. Thanks for any input.


----------



## phamton

I'm not sure what the tickets are that you get for your hotel stay but if they are indeed child's tickets, then you can always upgrade to an adult for around $10.

The tickets online, as you found out, are the same for adults and children.


----------



## Jeanne B

I just ordered the 2 adult/2 free child tickets from the Universal website.  A nice savings considering we're taking our nephew with us also!!.  I requested kiosk pickup - will these tickets look identical to the ones that they send to your home that I've seen mentioned on here?  (re: child tickets actually being adult tickets)  He's over 52" and I'm wondering if we'll reallly need to bring id for him??


----------



## phamton

The kiosk tickets are exactly the same.  He will be able to use the ticket.


----------



## twin43

Phantom,
When I get the free child's ticket at the hotel, do I just take it customer relations in the park and request the upgrade to adult? Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## phamton

I suspect the child ticket might be the Bonus pass.  If it is, then there will be no reason to upgrade as they are all the same for adults and children.  I'm just not familiar with what tickets come with the hotel package.  If the ticket you get for your hotel stay does say child's ticket on it, go to Guest Service at either park and they will upgrade it for you.


----------



## rockin_rep

twin43 said:
			
		

> We're staying at RPR in Feb and I got the deal where you get 2 adult passes and 2 children free. Only one of my 4 children is 3-9 and the other are teens. Is it worth it to get the 2nd free kids? Can I save it, give to someone else, or upgrade it at the park for one of my teens? I imagine it will be dated b/c it's tied to our hotel stay. Phantom said something about the child's being linked to reservation name so I probably can't give it away. Also, we received the passes on line that you were talking about before we got the passes with the room and they are in fact all adults with no expiration. I had ordered 5 adults thinking I'd get a free child's with each and instead ended up with 10 adult tickets. I could have ordered 3 and been all set. I was able to sell them to another family. They were thrilled to get 5 days so all worked out. Thanks for any input.


 
Oooh, i'm totally confused.

As the above post states, and other places, i've read that all the passes come in as adult passes. But their website specifically says ages 3-9. 

I'm soo confused....can one of you experts please clarify for me?? I would be so very grateful!! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## macraven

rockin_rep said:
			
		

> Oooh, i'm totally confused.
> 
> As the above post states, and other places, i've read that all the passes come in as adult passes. But their website specifically says ages 3-9.
> 
> I'm soo confused....can one of you experts please clarify for me?? I would be so very grateful!! Thank you so much in advance!




yes, the on line store states buy one adult (age 10 and up) and receive one free childs ticket.  when i say ticket i am referring to the 5 day bonus pass.

it is listed as buy a 2 day 2 park pass and receive an additional 3 more days free.

what has happened is the tickets people have been receiving do not indicate on the back of the ticket adult or child.

therefore, all of the tickets you receive  may be used for adults.
technically, when you order this set of passes, you should receive one child pass for each paid adult up to the limit of 6 tickets total.
since the passes are not designated for which age group, many are reporting on the boards of using the passes to their advantage.

there may come a period where universal changes this and start sending out adult/child tickets as listed


----------



## twin43

Good explanation macraven, We did not know this at the time and we were certainly not trying to cheat Universal at the time I posted this.  I just thought it was a fluke until Phantom verified it.  Anyways, we made out great and because of this our 2 day trip to RPR has now turned into a 5 day so we both made out (my family and RPR).


----------



## macraven

a 5 day sweet at the onsite hotel is sweet.

have a great vacation !

i go october so i have a wait to go


----------



## maggiew

When you do the kids free and 3 days free are ALL the tickets 5 day tickets or do only the kids tickets get the 3 days free?

Maggie


----------



## momofdbsdc

All the tickets receive the 3 days free with the promotion.


----------



## phamton

maggiew said:
			
		

> When you do the kids free and 3 days free are ALL the tickets 5 day tickets or do only the kids tickets get the 3 days free?



Just the kids get the free days.  Universal likes to provide a chance for the 3- 9 year old kids to hit the parks while the parents stay at the hotel.  (Joke)  

All the tickets are for 5 days.


----------



## maggiew

phamton said:
			
		

> Just the kids get the free days.  Universal likes to provide a chance for the 3- 9 year old kids to hit the parks while the parents stay at the hotel.  (Joke)
> 
> All the tickets are for 5 days.


I know it was a silly question, but the way it is worded on the website, it almost seems like it was for the kids only.  Thanks.  I just wanted to make sure before I ordered the tickets.

Maggie


----------



## macraven

phamton said:
			
		

> Just the kids get the free days.  Universal likes to provide a chance for the 3- 9 year old kids to hit the parks while the parents stay at the hotel.  (Joke)
> 
> All the tickets are for 5 days.




holy moly phamton, now the new threads are gonna start...........only kids get the 5 day pass........................lol


----------



## phamton

Look for some fantastic new discounts offered by Universal on the website starting on Jan. 30th.


----------



## Cubiclegirl

We are 2 adults and 1 teen going President's week.  The 2 day, get 3 free would work out great for us.  Should I go for it or wait to see what is available on Jan 30th?


----------



## robvia

New deal was on the local TV news down here in South Florida, and it was even talked about on a morning radio show.   So USF is getting some big press coverage with the new ticket deals.

The buy a 2 day adult ticket, get the kid ticket for free seems like a winner.  It will bring in the adults that would otherwise go to Disney.    The only question, is how long will it last?   If they yank it in the middle of the summer people will get angry.    They need to let the deal run thru the entire year, and take it away in January.

Usually, "giving away the gate" is seen as a desperation move.  Hard to say in this case.    You can clearly see they're going after the family people, so it's not the entire gate, just a certain part of it.


----------



## spedtcr

Not much help if your children are over 9.


----------



## Rash

robvia said:
			
		

> New deal was on the local TV news down here in South Florida, and it was even talked about on a morning radio show.   So USF is getting some big press coverage with the new ticket deals.


So what's the new deal? The kids free offer has been going on for a while now. Is there a new offer I'm missing? I'm not seeing anything on the website.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

This looks like a really good deal for my family.  I still have 5 pay for 2 get 3 days free bonus passes from last year that haven't been used - no expiration date.  WIll the new 5 day for 2 kids free offer have an expiration date?  If not, I'll grab them up and use them for summer of 2007.  THanks.


----------



## anditoo72

"The buy a 2 day adult ticket, get the kid ticket for free seems like a winner. It will bring in the adults that would otherwise go to Disney. The only question, is how long will it last? If they yank it in the middle of the summer people will get angry. They need to let the deal run thru the entire year, and take it away in January"


I have a question for all the experts. Is the child ticket that is free a two day two park ticket also or is it a one day ticket? Thanks Andie


----------



## lindalinda

The adult and childs tickets are both 2 day 2 park tickets with 3 free days....so 5 days all together.


----------



## headoflife

Does anyone have any info on upgrading the kid's tickets for older children.  My son is 11 (DD is 7) and would need an adult ticket.  I was considering adding a couple of days to our annual WDW trip and checking out Universal (we have never been) since the price is so good, but an extra ticket may nix the visit until the kids are older, and more interested in coasters.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## huntland

Macraven,
you have so much info and do well explaining all the details. I have a question. We bought the family free for all. 4 nights with 2 adult 2 kid free. My children are 2-8-12 so the 2 year old does not need a pass and the 12 year old is to old to use the child one. I went on and bought an extra adult pass for him and now I am seeing an"adult upgrade" I did not know this exsisted. What is this? SHould I do this and save the ticket I bought for use some other time? Because I have one free child I am not using.


----------



## macraven

if i don't have the facts right, let me know.


you have the 2 adult/2 free children tickets.

your 12 year old couldn't use the child ticket so you bought another adult ticket for him.


you can only upgrade the adult tickets to an annual pass. (or 2-3 day pass)
the child ticket, which you now have an extra one, can not be upgraded.

whenever you buy a promo and want to upgrade, it can only be done on the tickets you paid for.  since the promo gives you free tickets on kids, they can not be upgraded to an adult.

free tickets can never be upgraded.  i would save the kid ticket for another year.  no expiration is on those tickets at this time so it will be valid when you do go back and need it.

if you buy a three day pass or two day pass for a child and only use one day on it, that can be upgraded.  since you paid for all 3 days,  you can go to guest services and upgrade to an adult ticket but there is a charge to do so.
child to adult difference but still cheaper than buying a ticket outright.

many people buy tickets for their kids and then they grow up !!
don't throw those tickets away just because the child is now 10 or above.
they are still valid but you need to upgrade them to reflect the proper ticket.

this is only true for passes/tickets you buy without the free days.


----------



## galaxy

Are there any codes out there for AP renewals.

We had the buy one yr..get one free deal which was great.

Our passes are due to be renewed in April....anyone help???


Janie


----------



## phamton

No discounts on renewals.  There is a Wendy's and also a Coke coupon for $20 off on new Power Passes though.


----------



## rockin_rep

phamton said:
			
		

> No discounts on renewals. There is a Wendy's and also a Coke coupon for $20 off on new Power Passes though.


 
Are those only in orlando?

And can you explain (likely for the zillionth time, sorry) was a power pass is?

TIA.


----------



## macraven

power pass is cheaper and has blackout dates.

no discounts on rooms with power pass
no free parking with power pass.

the preferred annual pass has the discounts and free parking.
costs much more.


----------



## phamton

The Power pass is an annual pass with blackout dates.  It is available to everyone but the Wendy's discount coupon and coke discount are for Florida residents only.  You can buy the Power Pass though.


The 2-Park Power Pass provides park-to-park access and discounts on 1-Day/1-Park Tickets to Universal Studios or Islands of Adventure. Free self parking and other discounts are NOT included, and blackout dates do apply.

Power Pass Blackout Dates:

Easter/Spring Break: April 10-14, 2006; April 15, 2006 (9:00 am  5:00 pm)
Summer Weekdays: June 26-30, 2006; July 3-7, 10-14, 17-21, 24-28, 2006; July 31-August 4, 2006
Winter Holidays: December 23, 2006  January 1, 2007


----------



## rockin_rep

phamton said:
			
		

> . It is available to everyone but the Wendy's discount coupon and coke discount are for Florida residents only.
> 
> Power Pass Blackout Dates:
> 
> *Easter/Spring Break: April 10-14, 2006; April 15, 2006 (9:00 am  5:00 pm)*
> Summer Weekdays: June 26-30, 2006; July 3-7, 10-14, 17-21, 24-28, 2006; July 31-August 4, 2006
> Winter Holidays: December 23, 2006  January 1, 2007


 
Thanks phantom and macraven for your replies, i appreciate it!

Regarding Easter / Spring break, the dates listed bring to mind a long time question in my mind ~ is Easter break only considered the week _before _Easter, as stated above? 

We always travel the week _after_, and while there are crowds, we've always been successful in terms of doing what we wanted to do. 

Also, does Disney also consider Easter week the week before, and not after? 

TIA.


----------



## macraven

easter/spring break is a hard one to call.

different regions of the country have different time periods off.

where i work (high school) we are off the last week of march to april 4.

my son has spring break from march 13 and returns to school march 20.

easter this year is april 16.

depending where you live, the time off varies as you can see how it is for me. (chgoland)

if you see on the park calender that the hours are extended on certain days, you can assume they expect larger crowds.

not all schools have their spring break around easter.

it is a hit or miss issue.  i would expect the parks to have more people in them anytime from mid march thru easter week.

most colleges in the north end the spring semester around the first or second week of may.  i doubt many colleges would have spring break the week around april 16 then.  too close to the finals and end of the term.


----------



## phamton

I looked at the Power Pass blackout dates and saw: Easter/Spring Break: April 10-14, 2006; April 15, 2006 (9:00 am  5:00 pm)

These makes me believe that this week is the peak week. But really from mid-March through the end of April is pretty busy.


----------



## alisonbestford

phamton said:
			
		

> I looked at the Power Pass blackout dates and saw: Easter/Spring Break: April 10-14, 2006; April 15, 2006 (9:00 am  5:00 pm)



So there'll be no entry into the park on the 10th? 
Sorry if that's a silly question   
My annual Power pass expires on the 10th so will I be able to use it that day?
Thanks


----------



## macraven

alisonbestford said:
			
		

> So there'll be no entry into the park on the 10th?
> Sorry if that's a silly question
> My annual Power pass expires on the 10th so will I be able to use it that day?
> Thanks



if the black out dates are from the 10th thru 14 of april, then the answer would be no.

can't use a power pass on a black out date


----------



## rockin_rep

phamton said:
			
		

> I looked at the Power Pass blackout dates and saw: Easter/Spring Break: April 10-14, 2006; April 15, 2006 (9:00 am  5:00 pm)
> 
> These makes me believe that this week is the peak week. But really from mid-March through the end of April is pretty busy.


 
I realize spring break is all over the page for the country... 

but it sounds like Universal considers Easter Week as the week PRIOR to Easter. Thats good to know, as we're going the week after.

So, what would you wonderful experts recommend for that week, the week AFTER Easter ~ we're planning only two days the week after Easter. Should we get the Power Pass or Express Pass Plus?

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## TampaGirl

Does anyone actually have the Coca-cola or Wendy's coupon code?  I'd like to buy the tickets with the $20 discount, but I don't have the code.


----------



## gipsy4ever

Promo code:  200602001
Zipcode:  33498


----------



## dtuleya

Any current discounts available?


----------



## Luz1

I live in Northern California and some of the grocery stores out here, for example Safeway, sells discount cards to amusement parks like Disneyland and Paramount's Great America. They are a great buy and saves you money.
I was wondering if there are any stores like Safeway out in Orlando that sells those discount cards? I know Wal Mart does but is that the only one?


----------



## phamton

The best discounts are online at universalorlando.com  Even those at Walmart aren't as good as what you get online.

The cheapest tickets are through timeshare presentations.


----------



## Danthemann

I have a question for all of you. I don't know if this is the right place to post this. I am planning on buying the 2 day park pass(which you get the 3 more days free). I know that the 2nd day is non expiring but are the 3 other days non expiring or would you have to use all 5 days at once? I am going defintely for 2 days but wanted to use the other 3 days for later. Any info would be appreciated! Thanks, Danny


----------



## macraven

danny, the 5 day ticket promo that is available now does expire.

once you use the ticket, you will have 4 more days to use it before it becomes expired.

you use the ticket on monday.
friday is the last day you can use it to get into the parks.


----------



## 52plan4

Can anyone confirm,still no problem using the 3-9 child ticket, which comes free with 2+3day adult ticket, for an 11 yr old? Also are these eligible for 15% off AP discount ?


----------



## phamton

No, an 11 year old will not be able to use the child ticket. Please see this thread for more information:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1057076 

The tickets are discounted already so you also can't use your AP for a further discount.


----------



## wright1baby

Seems like this has been answered before, but just want to be sure.  We just got back about a week ago and had such a great time we are thinking about taking advantage of the buy 2/get 3 free + kids free tickets.  We will not be able to go before the December expiration date that is posted on the deal.
Do I remember correctly??  Did Phamton say that they would not expire??  Would they still be good in 2007 or 2008??


----------



## macraven

if i remember correctly, i do believe that was the deal.

if they haven't been used, they are non expiring.

phamton will add her thoughts to this probably.


----------



## phamton

They don't have an expiration on them and I would not hesitate to buy them for 2007.  I'm not sure I would get them for 2008 though as things could change between now and then.


----------



## wright1baby

Thanks!! As always... a wealth of information!!


----------



## DadtheKid

If i don't actually have the Wendy's coupon in my possesion for the Power Pass, but enter the correct promotion code or zip code to get the discount, will I ever be asked to present the coupon?   If so, can I buy the tickets on-line and get the coupon later (before I go to the park)?


----------



## phamton

DadtheKid said:
			
		

> will I ever be asked to present the coupon?



You won't be asked for the coupon.


----------



## Beejayjay

Sorry to be a pain, but I'm at work and dont have time to have a thorough read of the thread.

My lady and I are taking her kids over to Orlando on August 31st for 2 weeks. It's their second trip and we only plan on going to US, IOA and Busch - we dont much like the Disney sugar...

I'm aware of the 7 and 14 day US/IOA tickets available for approximately the cost of 2 days of admission, but I'm wondering of there is any discounted ticket available that covers Busch Gardens as well ?

We had the 5 park Flextickets on our previous trip but I dont want to go that way unless I have to this time as we wont be doing Seaworld or Wet N Wild.

Might I be better to just get the US IOA tickets then just buy 1 day passes to Busch ?

Also, does anyone know if there is a time limit by which the 7 or 14 day US/IOA tickets must be purchsed by ?

Thanks.


----------



## scammermom

wright1baby said:
			
		

> Seems like this has been answered before, but just want to be sure.  We just got back about a week ago and had such a great time we are thinking about taking advantage of the buy 2/get 3 free + kids free tickets.  We will not be able to go before the December expiration date that is posted on the deal.
> Do I remember correctly??  Did Phamton say that they would not expire??  Would they still be good in 2007 or 2008??



So which is it?  Do you need to use it by Dec 31st for 5 consecutive days?  or is it non-expiring?  I'm confused (which doesn't take much!)

From the site under ticket details:
KIDS FREE & THREE ADDITIONAL DAYS FREE

Receive one kids ticket (ages 3-9) for FREE for every ticket purchased 
Receive three (3) additional days for FREE, for a total of five (5) consecutive days of admission. 
Tickets expire five (5) days after first day of use. 
Ticket must be used by December 31, 2006. 
This offer is only available online. 


THREE ADDITIONAL DAYS FREE 

Receive three (3) additional days for FREE, for a total of five (5) consecutive days of admission. 
Tickets expire five (5) days after first day of use. 
This offer is only available online. 


NON-EXPIRING DAYS 

Only two (2) days of admission to both theme parks.


----------



## theharvestyp

thanks for all the information, just so i'm clear, is it true that you CANNOT upgrade the child ticket that you recieve with the 2/get 3 free + kids free offer on the universal site?


----------



## scammermom

I am pretty certain you cannot.  You could call.  That's my best guess.

Sorry.


----------



## phamton

You can't upgrade a free ticket to anything.


----------



## MinnieM3

My DS20 and her boyfriend want to to Universal together.....

I'm sorry, but I'm just double checking.... She (and he) can buy two day tickets to Univeral and then get 3 days of tickets free?  So 5 days for the price of 2?  What do 2 days costs?  How many "parks" does Universal have now?  Will they be able to see them all with these tickets.?  Are they like park hoppers or one park per day?

They are staying at the Microtel Suites near there..... heads up please if this is a super seedy place.

Many thanks,
Beth


----------



## silverangel879

Let's see...



			
				MinnieM3 said:
			
		

> ... She (and he) can buy two day tickets to Univeral and then get 3 days of tickets free?  So 5 days for the price of 2?


Yes, The offer is as follow: you buy your 2-day park-to-park option (same as Hopper in Disney) and choose from these three options:
  1) THREE ADDITIONAL DAYS FREE - For a total of 5 *consecutives* days, from the first day of use.
  2)  KIDS FREE & THREE ADDITIONAL DAYS FREE - I don't think she is interest  ed in this one....
  3) NON-EXPIRING DAYS - only 2 days of admission but with expiring.



			
				MinnieM3 said:
			
		

> What do 2 days costs?


The price is (TODAY: Apr 17, 2006) $99.95 + Tax. This is an online price.  



			
				MinnieM3 said:
			
		

> How many "parks" does Universal have now?


Universal Resorts have Two Major parks: Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure. 



			
				MinnieM3 said:
			
		

> Will they be able to see them all with these tickets.?


Yes, Five days are "enogh* to visit both parks several times. But, believe me once you taste Universal ...5 days aren't enough!!!! hehehe

About the hotel, that will depend on what she is expecting. My trip last year, I stayed in a Days Inn. Some of the hotels pages gave it bad reviews. But my experece was great. Considering that I only wanted a nice place to sleep and wash. 

Hope I answered all your questions. You can always visit the official page: Universal Orlando


----------



## scammermom

It will be $212 w/ tax for 2 adult tickets for the 5 days.

She doesn't need the kids tics?  They are free and she will make someone's day if she gets them anyway and hands them to someone in line who is buying tics.  Doesn't cost anything but the good will she'll spread...


----------



## silverangel879

scammermom said:
			
		

> She doesn't need the kids tics?  They are free and she will make someone's day if she gets them anyway and hands them to someone in line who is buying tics.  Doesn't cost anything but the good will she'll spread...



Great IDEA!!!   Haven't thought of that!!!


----------



## riu girl

We are planning several days at Universal BUT not until December 2007.

The current promotion (5 days for the price of 2 plus kids free) would be perfect for us.  Has anyone heard anything about the possibility of this promotion being extended into 2007?


----------



## scammermom

silverangel879 said:
			
		

> Great IDEA!!!   Haven't thought of that!!!



It's always nice to make someone's day!!!

Hope they have a great time!!


----------



## chrome64

Where do you put in the code for the $20 off the powerpass? I have looked everywhere and I can't figure it out!


----------



## phamton

chrome64 said:
			
		

> Where do you put in the code for the $20 off the powerpass? I have looked everywhere and I can't figure it out!



You have to click the Florida resident button:

http://www.universalorlando.com/hd_florida.html


----------



## amshowers

We just went 4/1-4/8 and the tickets that print out on this deal definitely say adult and child. My daughter is very tall at 54 in for 9, and I schelduled our vacation for 1st week in april to be able to take advantage of this deal before she turns 10. I was prepared for questions about her age, but no one even batted an eye. I handed them all our tickets and all 3 days and they just went through right through. This was our first time at universal and we really liked it we will definitely be returning.


----------



## HolliePoppins

Can anyone tell me what is the cheapest way to buy 2 day park to park passes for 4 adults? We can only go 2 days. Thanks for the help.


----------



## shelby72

HolliePoppins said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what is the cheapest way to buy 2 day park to park passes for 4 adults? We can only go 2 days. Thanks for the help.



Costco has 4 1 day tickets (Buy 3 Get 1 Free) for $189.  Its only good for one park, but even buying two sets, you might come out pretty good overall.  The 2 park tickets online are $99, so the Costco deal would save you at least $10.  Just an idea. 

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## bruins004

Hey guys,

I am going to Universal and I was wondering if I would be able to use the buy 2 get 3 free deal for 2 people?
We are only going to Universal for 2 days (2 people total) and I was curious if I could use the 3 free for one person and the 2/2 pass for the other.
Thanks


----------



## phamton

No because all 5 days are on one pass.  You get one ticket with 2 days plus 3 days free on the same ticket.  You also do a fingerscan so no trading of tickets.


----------



## bruins004

Hmm that stinx.
So what would be the best and cheapest way to buy tickets since we will only be there for 2 days.


----------



## phamton

Those tickets are still cheaper than the 2 day tickets at the gate.


----------



## jeankeri

phamton- I am looking at buying the 2day/3free tickets offered online.  We would be going June 2007.  Am I correct that I would pick up these tickets at the gate in the ticket machines (name escaping me..) when I arrive.  There is no expiration listed under this ticket type.


----------



## jeankeri

Oops, also, any idea how long this offer will be available??


----------



## phamton

You can pick them up at the kiosk.  Just bring your order number and the credit card you ordered with.  They don't have an expiration date until you use them.  They will expire 6 days after your first day of use.  The first day of use is when you use them to enter the park at the turnstiles not when you pick them up.

No idea on how long it will be available.  I do know they have had that offer since at least last summer though.


----------



## riu girl

We are not planning on going to Universal until Dec 31, 2007.  If I bought the buy 2 get 3 day (plus kids free) tickets during 2006 (220ish US) , would I still be able to use them Dec 31 (and then for 4 more consecutive days after that).  

i thought I read somewhere that they expire Dec 31 2006??


----------



## phamton

Yes, you can use it on the 31st. If your first day would be the 31st, you will still be able to use the rest of your days: Your first day is on the 31st and your last day on Jan. 4.


----------



## Alztybrn

I am sure this is posted here somewhere, but searching is not getting me anywhere. I am looking for just a one day/one park ticket. What is the best ticket discount option? I have AAA, but am in Virginia. Can I buy them at a local office, or is there other options for discounted admission: Soda cans, grocery stores, sam's club etc?
Thanks for all your help. First time to IOA, becasue I can never find time to get away from Disney.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

You can purchase them at the gate and perhaps at your local AAA. I know Costco Price Club has some tickets options too. Have a great time you will love IOAl!


----------



## Alztybrn

Is the AAA rate teh same at the gate as it would be with advance purchase? Also...is Costco similar to Sam's Club, where you have to be a member to purchase tickets there? And...does anybody know if McDonalds has coupons, or are there discounts on any soda cans?
Thanks!


----------



## jeankeri

Mousesavers says for 1day/1park tickets, there are 2 possible discounts.  One is online ticket brokers.  The other is buying the ticket online at home through the Universal website and choosing the 'print at home' option. HTH


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Alztybrn said:
			
		

> Is the AAA rate teh same at the gate as it would be with advance purchase? Also...is Costco similar to Sam's Club, where you have to be a member to purchase tickets there? And...does anybody know if McDonalds has coupons, or are there discounts on any soda cans?
> Thanks!




Costco has an offer of buy 3 get one free. http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11106334&whse=&topnav=&browse=

I havent heard any McD's offers or soda cans but maybe in the South.


----------



## Rossana71

Can you help me I am in Mexico what is the best deal for buying tickets we are 7 adults ( 9 +) and 3 (9-) children I know you have a lot of information thanks for charing to me.


----------



## Popovich

You may want to check the universal orlando website.  They were running an on-line ticket special.  Universalorlando.com

Have a good trip!


----------



## billybill

hi!!...i have universal orlando 2-park 1 day passes available,..meaning you can visit universal studios and islands of adventure on the same day ONLY,.i would appreciate a donation of $45 a piece  there good until at least march 2007 till june 2007, however there are some dates blacked out such as week of christmas and new years and thanksgiving weekend, etc. you get the idea, just go on an ordinary day and it'll be no problem,.


----------



## Rossana71

Thanks but I plan 2 days one day each park we have 3 kids and we came from fae away so we dont want to be un a hurry, maybe offer from Coca or Pepsi cans Thanks


----------



## phamton

billybill said:
			
		

> hi!!...i have universal orlando 2-park 1 day passes available,..meaning you can visit universal studios and islands of adventure on the same day ONLY,.i would appreciate a donation of $45 a piece  there good until at least march 2007 till june 2007, however there are some dates blacked out such as week of christmas and new years and thanksgiving weekend, etc. you get the idea, just go on an ordinary day and it'll be no problem,.



I suggest if you value your job, that you not be selling your employee comp tickets.


----------



## MassMom94

I've read the last five pages of this thread and was surprised to see no mention of the Universal Excitement Pass. This pass costs $85 and is good for FIVE consecutive days of admission to both parks! Now I know that a lot of people don't want to go for five straight days, but this pass is cheaper than the standard 2 day/2 park ticket, which costs $109.95 at the gate or $99.95 online. So it's a fabulous deal even if you only want to go for two consecutive days or (I think, don't really know a lot about Universal ticket options) you want to park-hop for only one day.

It could be that a lot of people don't know what the Universal Excitement Pass is - you have to click through to "ticket details" to get the specifics. I don't know how long this has been offered, or how long it will be offered - it says it is a "limited time" offer. It is only available online.

Just bought mine today for a planned two day visit (could be longer now that we have that option!) in late August.


----------



## HolliePoppins

MassMom94 said:
			
		

> I've read the last five pages of this thread and was surprised to see no mention of the Universal Excitement Pass. This pass costs $85 and is good for FIVE consecutive days of admission to both parks! Now I know that a lot of people don't want to go for five straight days, but this pass is cheaper than the standard 2 day/2 park ticket, which costs $109.95 at the gate or $99.95 online. So it's a fabulous deal even if you only want to go for two consecutive days or (I think, don't really know a lot about Universal ticket options) you want to park-hop for only one day.
> 
> It could be that a lot of people don't know what the Universal Excitement Pass is - you have to click through to "ticket details" to get the specifics. I don't know how long this has been offered, or how long it will be offered - it says it is a "limited time" offer. It is only available online.
> 
> Just bought mine today for a planned two day visit (could be longer now that we have that option!) in late August.



Actually the tickets are only $75 with tax $79.88. We are also not using all the days. We can only go for 3 days but when I saw this price I jumped on it. Have a great trip everyone.


----------



## aprilfaire

HolliePoppins said:
			
		

> Actually the tickets are only $75 with tax $79.88. We are also not using all the days. We can only go for 3 days but when I saw this price I jumped on it. Have a great trip everyone.



How did you find this $75.00 ticket?  I went to the Universal site and couldn't find it anywhere.  Previous message said look at ticket details, but I still didn't find anything that said Universal Excitement Pass.  Help!


----------



## HolliePoppins

aprilfaire said:
			
		

> How did you find this $75.00 ticket?  I went to the Universal site and couldn't find it anywhere.  Previous message said look at ticket details, but I still didn't find anything that said Universal Excitement Pass.  Help!



Go to universalorlando.com scroll to bottom on the left side it says special ticket offer click on where it says "learn more" it is the first ticket listed. Good luck and have fun. It is also listed at the top of the page where it says tickets click on park tickets.


----------



## aprilfaire

Thanks so much for your help.  It appears my part of the country may not be eligible for the Universal Excitement ticket.  I followed your directions and it offers me a "buy an adult 2 day/2 park...get a free child's ticket" option.


----------



## HolliePoppins

This doesnt sound right. The website is the same wherever you are from   I would try it again or call them directly.


----------



## HolliePoppins

aprilfaire said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your help.  It appears my part of the country may not be eligible for the Universal Excitement ticket.  I followed your directions and it offers me a "buy an adult 2 day/2 park...get a free child's ticket" option.



Try this link http://www.universalorlando.com/tickets.php  Hope it works.


----------



## csmommy

I cannot fing the Universal Excitment ticket anywhere.  That said, how long do you think the 1 day 1 park is good for?  What if I not going until 12/2007?

You can save $3 per ticket when you buy online and receive admission to either Universal Studios Florida OR Islands of Adventure. 

Plus, as an exclusive online offer, receive four (4) additional days FREE at the same park, for a total of five (5) consecutive days of admission. This offer is not available at the front gate.

Adult

At the Gate $63.00 + tax 
Online Only $59.75 + tax 

Child (Ages 3-9)

At the Gate $52.00 + tax 
Online Only $48.00 + tax


----------



## HolliePoppins

csmommy said:
			
		

> I cannot fing the Universal Excitment ticket anywhere.  That said, how long do you think the 1 day 1 park is good for?  What if I not going until 12/2007?
> 
> You can save $3 per ticket when you buy online and receive admission to either Universal Studios Florida OR Islands of Adventure.
> 
> Plus, as an exclusive online offer, receive four (4) additional days FREE at the same park, for a total of five (5) consecutive days of admission. This offer is not available at the front gate.
> 
> Adult
> 
> At the Gate $63.00 + tax
> Online Only $59.75 + tax
> 
> Child (Ages 3-9)
> 
> At the Gate $52.00 + tax
> Online Only $48.00 + tax



Try the link above your post that I posted. LOL Did that make sense. Good Luck.


----------



## aprilfaire

This is just wild!  The Universal Excitement Pass is simply not listed when I pull up the website.  At the suggestion of HolliePoppins, I called them directly.  They easily pulled up the Universal Excitement Pass on their website, but following the same directions, it simply isn't there on my system.  My call was forwarded to online help and they explained that some of the browsers must not be reading the updated version of UniveralOrlando site.   It would appear I'm not the only one having this problem.  You can, however, call and buy the ticket from the following number at Universal
1.407.224.7840
The guy did say he didn't know how long this deal would last, so hurry before this offer ends!


----------



## ksoehrlein

I received an e-mail yesterday with a link to the Universal Excitement Pass at the $85 price.  Can't find the $75 price anywhere, though.  Aprilfaire, when you called, what price did they quote?

My offer must be purchased by August 20 and includes a coupon booklet "with savings on food and merchandise."

Does anyone know if the tickets purchased have an expiration date?  I know they expire 4 days after they are first used, but is there a deadline for that first date of use?


----------



## aprilfaire

Was quoted $75.00..an incredible deal


----------



## MassMom94

HolliePoppins said:
			
		

> Go to universalorlando.com scroll to bottom on the left side it says special ticket offer click on where it says "learn more" it is the first ticket listed. Good luck and have fun. It is also listed at the top of the page where it says tickets click on park tickets.



When I did this, I got taken to the tickets page which offered (to me) the Universal Excitement Pass for $85, not $75. That is really strange! Did you try this today? Maybe different people (i.e., computers) are being offered different rates??

Whatever, $85 is a great deal, too!


----------



## aprilfaire

Called the number 407-224-7840 --Universal's online help line.  Was quoted $75.00, but I already knew there was a $75.00 ticket because earlier in this thread Hollie Poppins said she got one.  I agree $85.00 is excellent!


----------



## aprilfaire

Forgot to mention--this ticket was purchased this morning via the phone number listed above.


----------



## HolliePoppins

MassMom94 said:
			
		

> When I did this, I got taken to the tickets page which offered (to me) the Universal Excitement Pass for $85, not $75. That is really strange! Did you try this today? Maybe different people (i.e., computers) are being offered different rates??
> 
> Whatever, $85 is a great deal, too!



I went to their website today and the $75 ticket is still there. If you have not purchased your tickets yet did you try the link I posted in an earlier post. That might work. Good Luck. Plus I am getting the coupon book for free.


----------



## European

HolliePoppins said:
			
		

> I went to their website today and the $75 ticket is still there. If you have not purchased your tickets yet did you try the link I posted in an earlier post. That might work. Good Luck. Plus I am getting the coupon book for free.




Weird, I can't find this offer anymore either. I tried with and without your link.


----------



## horseshowmom

Try going to mousesavers.com (Universal tickets page and click on the online 5 day deal). I just went to google and put in Universal Excitement Pass, and mousesavers was one of the options. It has the $75 ticket listed.


----------



## European

sbclifton said:
			
		

> Try going to mousesavers.com (Universal tickets page and click on the online 5 day deal). I just went to google and put in Universal Excitement Pass, and mousesavers was one of the options. It has the $75 ticket listed.



Thanks a lot! It worked that way.


----------



## greenban

SBclifton:

Thank you so much!

When I saw this deal on universals website a few weeks ago, I didn't know it would disappear so quickly, I too purchased via MouseSavers today, saving me over $100.00, which I will spend on the kiddies, promise!

Thanks again,

-Tony


----------



## MouseGirl

I just called Universal now to check on the 85.00 offer, and they said it expires December 26, 2006.  We aren't going to Universal until March 2007 - rats...

I suggested that they might want to indicate these tickets do have an expiry date.  The website doesn't indicate this at all...just says you have to purchase them by August 20.


----------



## macraven

MouseGirl said:
			
		

> I just called Universal now to check on the 85.00 offer, and they said it expires December 26, 2006.  We aren't going to Universal until March 2007 - rats...
> 
> I suggested that they might want to indicate these tickets do have an expiry date.  The website doesn't indicate this at all...just says you have to purchase them by August 20.





well, that sux big time !!

i have the ap but was going to buy the special for my son for a trip later after mine.

thanx for the heads up on the expiration date.


----------



## ksoehrlein

Thanks for posting, MouseGirl.  I was all set to buy them for our March 2007 trip instead of renewing our WDW APs.  Guess Universal just made that decision a little easier for me (unless, of course, they come out with another offer between now and then)...


----------



## HolliePoppins

Just wanted to let people know I just called Universal and she said there is no experation date besides from first day of use. I had her double check and she still said no


----------



## kimmar067

WOW! I just got MY tix on-line ~ $75 for 5 days.....woohoo!


----------



## Fellowship9798

Is it just me or is the Universal Excitement pass now missing from the Universal website? I've tried the Mousesavers link and I could see it a few days ago but now it's not coming up.

I was getting excited because of the post above mentioning that it may NOT have an expiration date. The Excitement pass was getting me excited already and I haven't even bought it.


----------



## phamton

I talked to marketing yesterday and they have withdrawn the external links to the excitement pass. I believe you can call the online ticket store and still order them though.


----------



## Rossana71

Does someone call for the $ 75 tickets, I want to order but want to be sure first so for me is an international call, thanks


----------



## phamton

Another member here found that it is not available by phone anymore either.


----------



## Rossana71

Thanks for your help,we are 7 adults and 3 childrens so the children offer is too much children tickets for us, Thanks again


----------



## cseca

The $85+tax Excitement pass is still available until 8/20/06.
almost the same deal as the $75 but they give a coupon booklet discounts on food and merchandise.

a nice lady posted it on the budget board: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1178361


----------



## Rossana71

Thank you cseca you have been so helpful to me, Thanks


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Hi,

Is the ($85) deal still available?  I have read yes, and I have read no, so I am not sure. 

If Universal sent an e-mail saying this offer is available until 8/20 how can they pull it right after offering it?  Can they really do that???

My e-mail came 10:42 pm on 7/26 

Thanks everyone,
Mary


----------



## phamton

MARY-IN-OH said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Is the ($85) deal still available?  I have read yes, and I have read no, so I am not sure.
> 
> If Universal sent an e-mail saying this offer is available until 8/20 how can they pull it right after offering it?  Can they really do that???
> 
> My e-mail came 10:42 pm on 7/26
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Mary



Did you click on the link in post 404?  It seems to be working.  The $75 pass is gone but looks like the $85 pass is not.


----------



## sshatney

I just purchased tickets using the link that was listed in post #404. I got the tickets for $85...not as good as the $75 but I'll take it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

phamton said:
			
		

> Did you click on the link in post 404?  It seems to be working.  The $75 pass is gone but looks like the $85 pass is not.




Awesome, thanks phamton! 
mary


----------



## JL2002

$75 deal is back UP!!!!


----------



## djthern

Can you provide a link to the $75 deal please. I just went to check and all i see is the $85 tickets and we leave in the morning !!


----------



## JL2002

http://www.universalorlando.com/tickets.php


----------



## TraceyL

Still cant find it


----------



## jsimon

I just ordered my Universal 1 day tickets using the corporate password through Ticketmaster and got them for $48 per person, tax included. I printed them off my computer. We're heading to DW and UO next week so the email version worked great!


----------



## phamton

TraceyL said:
			
		

> Still cant find it



Tracy, not everyone sees the same ticket page when they click the link above.  Some people see the kids free tickets and others see the excitement tickets.  They are targeting different demographics.  The only way for you to order the $85 tickets is to call the number and tell then you want the Universal Excitement tickets.


----------



## TraceyL

phamton said:
			
		

> Tracy, not everyone sees the same ticket page when they click the link above.  Some people see the kids free tickets and others see the excitement tickets.  They are targeting different demographics.  The only way for you to order the $85 tickets is to call the number and tell then you want the Universal Excitement tickets.



I can see the $85 tickets - it's the $75 link I was after lol !!


Oooooh - how do they know what demographic I am   ?  Especially when I'm using a proxy server   All I get is the UK tickets page otherwise which is no use to me at all when I'm after APs   

Thanks for the help though phantom


----------



## phamton

TraceyL said:
			
		

> I can see the $85 tickets - it's the $75 link I was after lol !!
> 
> 
> Oooooh - how do they know what demographic I am   ?  Especially when I'm using a proxy server



Different IP addresses see different pages.  Some get the $75 excitement, others get the $85 excitement with a coupon book, and others get the child's free.  When I click on that link I just see this:

KIDS FREE & THREE DAYS FREE
You will receive one kid's ticket (ages 3-9) for FREE for every ticket purchased. And, you will also receive three (3) additional days for FREE, for a total of five (5) consecutive days of admission. 

This offer is only available online. 

THREE ADDITIONAL DAYS FOR FREE
You will receive three (3) additional days for FREE, for a total of five (5) consecutive days of admission.


----------



## FirstTimer

When I click on the link for the universal discount all I see is 99.95 + tax, no $85 and certainly not $75


----------



## TINK61

Try this link
http://secure.universalstudios.com/...egoryGroup=Email85&SalesCategory=UOEmail85TPT

I got mine through a newsletter from Universal.  You might have to type all that junk in to get it.  Tomorrow, August 20, is the deadline to order for $85. 

Good luck!


----------



## FirstTimer

TINK61 said:
			
		

> Try this link
> http://secure.universalstudios.com/...egoryGroup=Email85&SalesCategory=UOEmail85TPT
> 
> I got mine through a newsletter from Universal.  You might have to type all that junk in to get it.  Tomorrow, August 20, is the deadline to order for $85.
> 
> Good luck!



Ok this one just has the $85 but you have to buy the child tickets.  Is there one where it's $85 and the child tickets are free for each adult ticket purchased?


----------



## TINK61

FirstTimer said:
			
		

> Ok this one just has the $85 but you have to buy the child tickets.  Is there one where it's $85 and the child tickets are free for each adult ticket purchased?



The link I provided is just for the "Excitment Pass" and they are $85 for adult and children.  No freebies, just a pretty darn decent discount.


----------



## JL2002

TraceyL said:
			
		

> Still cant find it



I don't see it anymore now too, maybe it was only for a couple of days only...~ that suck, i'm on my trip coming Wednesday, and i didn't buy the tix, still thinking i should get the non-expiring ones cuz i might be going for only 1 day...


----------



## CAMPHEEL

I know earlier this year you were adamant that the free Child's 2park/5day tickets were non-expiring despite the fact that Universal's site says that the child's ticket must be used prior to December 31, 2006.  

I was just wondering if you still hold that position. I'm getting nervous since I'm holding some that I hoped to use next year though I wonder how they could refuse entrance if there is no expiration date on the ticket.  Please tell me something to reassure me.


----------



## phamton

You bought your tickets earlier before any expiration was printed on the tickets.  You'll be fine.


----------



## jeankeri

phamton- are they printing expirations on the tickets now?


----------



## melanieewr

Done something I have not done before...bought Universal tiks from Ticketmaster.  I bought (6) 2 day 2 park pass for 67.10 each (the website says they are 90+ ???).  Problem is, on the ticket it says 2 day 2 park, Good for any one day 2006.  My grown children will be using the tiks and I know they will not be able to get an answer that I will be satisfied with when they go to the Parks.  I am guessing that the tiks have to be used in 2006, which is a problem on the 2nd day part of the ticket.  We won't be back in 2006.  I looked back on the ticketmaster site and it does say 2 day 2 park, good any one day 2006...which I didn't notice when I bought them.  I am still okay, as the tickets were only 67.10 which would be the normal one day price.  I just am wondering if I can sell the other day on the tiks, or even just give them away to someone who can use them in 2006?  Will I receive something back showing there is one day still available?


----------



## LauraWV

I was just looking at ticket prices for our trip planned over Thanksgiving, and first of all, I don't think I've ever seen Universal not have a 3 or 5-day pass option. It sucks, because some family members that are coming with us this year, who don't have annual passes, are going to be in the parks for 4 days, which would require two of those $85 2-day tickets, which would be $170. 

Instead, for $50 less, you can get 2-Park Power Pass Annual Pass for $120, which is what we'll probably do for them. Incidentally, the black-out dates on that pass are dates that we never go to Universal anyway. 

And if you wanted to spend $10 more than the 2 2-day pass price, you can spend $180 and get the 2-Park Preferred Annual Pass with no black-out dates, and all the extra benefits that go along with the pass.


----------



## riu girl

LauraWV said:
			
		

> Instead, for $50 less, you can get 2-Park Power Pass Annual Pass for $120, which is what we'll probably do for them. Incidentally, the black-out dates on that pass are dates that we never go to Universal anyway.



I assume that this price is for AP holders only?

Thank you


----------



## mill4023

LauraWV said:
			
		

> I was just looking at ticket prices for our trip planned over Thanksgiving, and first of all, I don't think I've ever seen Universal not have a 3 or 5-day pass option. It sucks, because some family members that are coming with us this year, who don't have annual passes, are going to be in the parks for 4 days, which would require two of those $85 2-day tickets, which would be $170.


The $85 tickets are good for 7 days, which is quite a bargain.

The website isn't very clear because they compare them to the cost of a 2 park / 2 day ticket at the gate and they don't make it obvious that they are 7 day tickets.  But if you look at the fine print underneath, it says they are good for unlimited admission to both parks for 7 consecutive days.

I'm a big Disney guy(I do enjoy Universal also), but with those prices and some of the good AP rates at the HRH and RPR in the next couple months, I might think about making a 4 or 5 night Universal only trip.


----------



## LauraWV

Wow, I just read that fine print... thank you so much! I was so confused. I can't imagine why they wouldn't broadcast that those tickets are 7-day tickets... why put it in the fine print? So with this change, it's a helluva deal ticket! 7 days for $85 is awesome. 

and 



> I assume that this price is for AP holders only?



No, this $120 price for a basic annual pass is the price for everyone. It's right on the website, under *Annual Passes*. It's a great deal too, if you plan to go to the park at least twice that year (and not in the black-out dates). We have the preferred annual pass, with no black-outs, that gets you free parking and discounts at the park, and onsite hotel stays. It's $180.


----------



## mulchpuppy

Okay, I'm in charge of finding the best deal for our HHN group, so I called and talked to someone at the AP line yesterday.  We're only going to be doing the Universal parks for one day, so I asked if there was anything that could beat the $85 deal (sure, that includes a second day - I figure they can go back on Monday if they want to). 

The guy told me that there were special 1-day 2-park tickets available from now until the end of the year for $41 for AP holders.  I made him repeat this twice, thinking that maybe he had bumped his head and was spewing 1997 prices (which admittedly would be odd since there was only one park then). 

Can anyone else confirm this? Naturally I can't get into the AP section of Universal's site (I guess I missed the 20 minutes that it worked this month) to look for it.  That price sounds completely and utterly insane.


----------



## macraven

mulchpuppy, when i could not get thru on the ap site, i called and was allowed to get the tickets i wanted on the ap discount.

i called universal but the call went to the outsource group in canada.
they set me up with no problems on the ap discount.

call and i wish you luck.

you can tell it is the outsourced group as the ring tone changed on the 3rd ring.


----------



## mulchpuppy

But it was indeed $41?  That number continues to amaze me.  It's just...so...cheap...

And I figured we'd just pick them up at the ticket windows.  Believe me, we're usually the first car through when the toll plaza opens.


----------



## djb2002

I live in the UK, and noticed this thread on the $41 tickets for 'AP Holders'.

It may be a stupid question, but what is a 'AP Holder' ??

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## macraven

djb2002 said:
			
		

> I live in the UK, and noticed this thread on the $41 tickets for 'AP Holders'.
> 
> It may be a stupid question, but what is a 'AP Holder' ??
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel



it stands for annual pass.


there are the PAP which is the preferred annual pass and this one has no black out dates, gives you free parking and 20% discounts.

the cheaper seasonal annual pass has black out dates and you do not get the deep discounts or free parking.

when people talk about the annual pass, they usually are referring to the PAP one.  i have that one.


----------



## Scrappy Annie

Good Afternoon fellow Universal Lovers..I just wanted to stop by and INVITE all of you to Cheer on our Favorite Team competing in the Upcoming WPASADI Tournament!!!!  We really Need Cheerleaders and the team is representing the Universal, SeaWorld and Orlando Hotels!!  We would really appreciate your support of the team!  If you follow the Discussion Forums to the WPASADI Hangout Forums You will find Our Thread.  Please Stop by and introduce youself and let's all have some fun!!!  Hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## mandmrose

OK I'm sorry if this is a dumb question. I am realy new here in fact this is my first post, so be kind.
 We are planning on Going to WDW/US next fall(2007) so would I be able to buy the $85.00 tickets now and use them then or do they have an expiration date on them,
Thank you so much.
TTFN~!
Rose


----------



## macraven

mandmrose said:
			
		

> OK I'm sorry if this is a dumb question. I am realy new here in fact this is my first post, so be kind.
> We are planning on Going to WDW/US next fall(2007) so would I be able to buy the $85.00 tickets now and use them then or do they have an expiration date on them,
> Thank you so much.
> TTFN~!
> Rose




i am not sure on this one.

in the past i did not have any problems buying my tickets in advance but this year i bought the 2 year pap 
that is the preferred annual pass and it allows for free parking at UO.

i'll bump this up and maybe one of the regulars also will know better than i will on this.

different specials happen a lot on the website.

why don't you send an email to guest services and ask them?


----------



## disneymore2

The $85 dollar passes do not expire, according to the Universal employee I spoke to on the phone prior to purchasing it.  If you scroll down on this board you will find a thread titled " $85 2-Park Unlimited 7 Day Pass?" and you can find more info.


----------



## dalern3fan

We're only planning one day at Universal. One day at sea world. What's my best bet for one day tickets for 4 adults/1kids  I'd like to get them in advance & avoid waiting in line at the park.


----------



## pocohontas2004

dalern3fan:

If you are going before end of April, you can buy one adult ticket get one child free at Universal.  That would be $109 plus tax for that combo.  It is a multiday ticket, but cheaper than other options when you consider is covers 2 people.  A child is 9 years and younger, by their rules.  

EDITED:  for the adult/child free ticket - I've heard it has to be USED before end of March 2007.

For the other Universal tickets, there was a link in these boards about a ticketmaster option which was about $77, I think.

For SeaWorld, our best bet was buying them from AAA as the SeaWorld prices added more tax than AAA.


----------



## kimcomeau

I was just searching for the buy adult 2 day /2 park and get 3rd day and free child ticket offer. I found it under UK residents. It was 112 plus tax but that saved 50$ from purchasing 2  85$ tickets. I purchased 1 85$ ticket for me . They asked for your address but no restrictions noted when looking or ordering. I also did electronic p/u. Hope this saves you money!


----------



## Rash

So, can U.S resident buy tix from the UK site and use them with no probs?


----------



## kimcomeau

Yes, I have received my tickets and there are no restrictions. It askedmt address  ect. when I purchased them. I am planning on using them on Jan 26th and 27th so I will post if there was no problem . From all my research I don't suspect there wll be.


----------



## Rash

kimcomeau said:


> Yes, I have received my tickets and there are no restrictions. It askedmt address  ect. when I purchased them. I am planning on using them on Jan 26th and 27th so I will post if there was no problem . From all my research I don't suspect there wll be.


that'd be helpful. thanks.


----------



## tjlamphere

I am on the Universal Florida Website, and I cannot locate the deal where you buy 1 adult ticket for $ 110 (or so) and get a child ticket free.  It would save about $ 50 over the $ 85 apiece price...but where is it ????


----------



## macraven

don't know if they still have that special for buy one get child free tickets.

just received my AAA magazine.
you can order the 7 day tickets from AAA for $85 plus tax.


----------



## kimcomeau

I have mine all bought and ready to use them on Friday. When you go to the ticket area you need to click on UK residents, the offer shows up there. They ask your address and still allow anyone to purchase tickets . I needed 3 tickets and I bought a 3 day pass for 1 adult and 1 child for 112$. Good luck.


----------



## Rash

kimcomeau said:


> Yes, I have received my tickets and there are no restrictions. It askedmt address  ect. when I purchased them. I am planning on using them on Jan 26th and 27th so I will post if there was no problem . From all my research I don't suspect there wll be.


So - any problem?


----------



## kimcomeau

Just returned yesterday, we spent 3 days in Disney and had no problems getting my tickets at the electronic ticket booth at universal. I just scanned my credit card put in the reservation # and it spit out my tickets. I purchased an adult / free 3rd day/ free child for 112$ from the UK website link and a regular 85 $ adult ticket. It saved money over buying 3 85 $ passes. Good Luck


----------



## knation5

Thanks for posting an update!   I'm going to go ahead and order ours for next week then!  I need just the same variety tickets as you too!   


Kayla


----------



## farcus17

So this unlimited pass to Universal for $85 online... Can it be bought now and used maybe next year??? I do not see anything about a experation untill you use the first time... Thanks for all the help...


----------



## MickeynMinnie

farcus17 said:


> So this unlimited pass to Universal for $85 online... Can it be bought now and used maybe next year??? I do not see anything about a experation untill you use the first time... Thanks for all the help...



good question..... i'll like to know this as well....


----------



## csmommy

MickeynMinnie said:


> good question..... i'll like to know this as well....



I called CS the other day & was told that currently there are no exzpitation dates.  If they decide to change it, & you purchase now while there is no expiration date, they will honor them whenever you decide to use them.


----------



## djb2002

This is certainly a good price


----------



## damo

It isn't going to change any time soon since the television commercials are just coming out advertising those prices.


----------



## farcus17

I just hope that if I were to buy one now that it will still be good in a year maybe two.. That is a great price and hard to pass up on... Even if only a few days are used on it.. But i would try to use all seven days...


----------



## Melanie230

I wish they had the deal they had last year.  We bought 1 adult ticket for $106 it was a 2 day 2 park ticket that came with 3 free additional days AND a free kid ticket.  So we got 2 adult and 2 kid passes for 5 days for $212.


----------



## damo

Melanie230 said:


> I wish they had the deal they had last year.  We bought 1 adult ticket for $106 it was a 2 day 2 park ticket that came with 3 free additional days AND a free kid ticket.  So we got 2 adult and 2 kid passes for 5 days for $212.



That is still available here
http://www.universalorlando.co.uk/promo_free_kids.html


----------



## Disbound

Probably a stupid question but.... I saw on the Universal site that you can purchase a ticket for adult or child for $89 or (something like that), then have it stamped on the way out to get in to Universal and Islands for 7 consecutive days.  Could you purchase this ticket for $112, use it the first day and stamp it then use the second day pass at a future date?  Am I understanding they don't expire year to year?  I am confused by all the offers.  Help!


----------



## Disbound

Yes, stupid question.  I just found the fine print and all tickets must be used by end of 2007.  Also saw the 5 day for $129 that includes Wet n' Wild as well.  That's a good deal as well.


----------



## damo

The $112 tickets must be used with two weeks of first use.


----------



## natenapril

Thanks for posting the deal where you buy one adult and get one child free. I will be purchasing this for our stay in Dec.  My @ girls will be free now!!   Whoo HOOO!!


----------



## shorecreast

The buy one adult get one child free is for UK residents.
Has any non-UK residents bought these passes and used them.  Will they mail them to your home address even if it's not in the UK. 
 Thanks,


----------



## tlinus

shorecreast said:


> The buy one adult get one child free is for UK residents.
> Has any non-UK residents bought these passes and used them.  Will they mail them to your home address even if it's not in the UK.
> Thanks,



I believe that is true......I would like to hear from people who have bought them/used them!! This would cut our ticket budget down almost $100.00


----------



## natenapril

I guess I missed that the buy one get one free deal was for UK residents.

Anyone know more details?


----------



## amshowers

Check previous posts on pg.30 it seems US residents have used the buy adult and get child free tickets free with no problems, which I am so glad to hear as it will save me about $110.00 dollars. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tickled Tink

kimcomeau said:


> Just returned yesterday, we spent 3 days in Disney and had no problems getting my tickets at the electronic ticket booth at universal. I just scanned my credit card put in the reservation # and it spit out my tickets. I purchased an adult / free 3rd day/ free child for 112$ from the UK website link and a regular 85 $ adult ticket. It saved money over buying 3 85 $ passes. Good Luck



Has anyone tried to use these recently?  I may be going in May and am considering these $112 tickets for my family of four.


----------



## chrome64

I just got an email for passholders to get a 1 day/2 park ticket for 50% off the front gate price. I called and was able to get DS3 a 1 day ticket for $35.68!!

Passholders can buy up to 4 of these tickets!

This is good through March 30 and the passholder has to call and purchase the tickets!

Just thought you might like to know!


----------



## jcpliskin

I noticed that the offerings on Universal's website for UK residents permit one to choose to have tickets mailed to an address in the US.  Also, it doesn't appear that Universal is requesting any evidence of UK residency.  What's to stop a non-UK resident from using the UK residency offerings?  Anybody know?


----------



## jcpliskin

I noticed that the offerings on Universal's website for UK residents permit one to choose to have tickets mailed to an address in the US. Also, it doesn't appear that Universal is requesting any evidence of UK residency. What's to stop a non-UK resident from using the UK residency offerings? Anybody know?


----------



## damo

jcpliskin said:


> I noticed that the offerings on Universal's website for UK residents permit one to choose to have tickets mailed to an address in the US. Also, it doesn't appear that Universal is requesting any evidence of UK residency. What's to stop a non-UK resident from using the UK residency offerings? Anybody know?



Nothing.  That's why people are using them.


----------



## macraven

chrome64 said:


> I just got an email for passholders to get a 1 day/2 park ticket for 50% off the front gate price. I called and was able to get DS3 a 1 day ticket for $35.68!!
> 
> Passholders can buy up to 4 of these tickets!
> 
> This is good through March 30 and the passholder has to call and purchase the tickets!
> 
> Just thought you might like to know!




i got that email also.
think the tickets are valid to the end of march though.


----------



## chrome64

macraven said:


> i got that email also.
> think the tickets are valid to the end of march though.



The ticket doesn't have an expiration date on it. I believe that the offer expires at the end of March, not the tickets!


----------



## Foladar

I didn't get the email, do you know if its valid only on 1-day tickets?


----------



## paladin311

But do certain hotels have better ticket deals or should you just purchase passes online?


----------



## macraven

you can buy tickets at the hotels.
cheaper prices are on line.
print them at home

the 7 day 2 park passes for $85 are an on line promo


----------



## amshowers

If you Have AAA you can get the 85.99 + tax 7 day pass that they're online for 85.00 total,at your AAA office. Savings of about 7.50 a ticket, every liitle bit helps.


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

I have a question regarding the UK special (Free child). Can I purchased the tickets on line and pick them up at the gates? I am wondering because I may be purchasing them while we are in FL, so we might not have access to a printer.


----------



## Winston1204

Can you still purchase UK tickets?? I click on them on the website but I get normal US prices!! HEEEELP!!


----------



## damo

Winston1204 said:


> Can you still purchase UK tickets?? I click on them on the website but I get normal US prices!! HEEEELP!!



You will get normal US prices on that website.


----------



## Winston1204

So what website do I get the UK tickets from?


----------



## damo

Winston1204 said:


> So what website do I get the UK tickets from?



That's the correct website.  The prices are just quoted in US dollars.


----------



## Winston1204

ohhhhh wow i feel stupid!! thanks so much!!


----------



## curlyjbs

Well, I just bought 3 of my 5 tix from our local AAA office ($85/tix) - with the upcoming holiday break they sold out!    Hopefully I'll be able to get the other 2 there in a few weeks.    I know I can buy them online but they're cheaper at AAA - and every little bit helps,  ya know?

~Connie


----------



## jksgrammy

Can anyone tell me if the $85 promo tickets have an expiration date?  In other words, we are going to Orlando in May, 2008.  If I buy the tickets now, can I use them then?  Or must they be used in 2007?  Thanks for your input!


----------



## curlyjbs

jksgrammy said:


> Can anyone tell me if the $85 promo tickets have an expiration date?  In other words, we are going to Orlando in May, 2008.  If I buy the tickets now, can I use them then?  Or must they be used in 2007?  Thanks for your input!



No expiration.


----------



## dabrysons

I am trying to buy the UK tickets. When I hit start purchase it doesn't give me the kids free option. Am I missing something? How do I do this?? And the $112 is US money right??

Thanks!


----------



## lovetheparks

Buy one year get 1 Free for AAA south members:

Serving AAA Members in Florida, Georgia, the western two-thirds of Tennessee and Puerto Rico.

$184.95 Plus Tax gets you the Preferred AP for 2 years. 
Promo ends August 31 and passes must be activated by September 30, 2007


----------



## rpbert1

Buying AP for our trip in July.
Should i buy the power pass, anyone know blackout dates, or preferred pass, not bothered about discounts at restaurants as i have AAA card.
The passes will only be used for the 3 weeks we are there, as we will not be back until next July and will have to buy passes for then.
I had read somewhere that blackout dates besides the busier times [ i.e Christmas Easter 4th July],are each weekend in July and August, anyone know if this is correct, as i would need to buy the preferred if this is true.


----------



## macraven

rpbert1 said:


> Buying AP for our trip in July.
> Should i buy the power pass, anyone know blackout dates
> I had read somewhere that blackout dates besides the busier times [ i.e Christmas Easter 4th July],are each weekend in July and August, anyone know if this is correct, as i would need to buy the preferred if this is true.





dates of black out with power pass:

You can enjoy one (1) year of park-to-park admission to both Universal Studios Florida & Islands of Adventure with limited blackout dates for the regular price of $119.95 plus tax.

In addition, you will also receive a 10% discount on all multi-day tickets.

Blackout dates for the Power Pass are as follows:

2007 Dates: 	2008 Dates:
January 1 	January 1
April 2-7 (9:00am-5:00pm on the 7th) 	March 17-23 (9:00am-5:00pm on the 22nd)
July 1-8 	June 29-July 6
December 23-31 	December 21-31


----------



## rpbert1

Thanks macraven,
looks good, as there are no blackout dates when we are there , we arrive 
14th July until 4th August, so reckon i will go with them.
 One more question, some opinions , should i buy 2 power pass and 1 preferred pass, would i save over the vacation the extra i pay for the preferred pass, and what bis the chances of the RPR rates coming lower with an AP than AAA.


----------



## macraven

you only need one preferred pass to get the discounts on the hotels, food in the park, merch and free parking in the garage .  if you stay off site, the garage parking is something you can really save on.

look at the black out dates for the power pass.  they usually are the same each year.  if your next trip falls into the open time period, then go for the power passes for the others.

check the hotel websites to see what you could save money wise.
first do regular rack rates.  put no code in.
then go back and put in APH to see what the ap rate would be.

you will save 10% usinng the aph card for merch and food.

if you have the AAA card, you will also get 10% discount but no free parking.

with the aph, the first time you have to redeem the coupon for the aph so parking is not free.  all other times for the year will be then.


----------



## rpbert1

Thanks macraven, the parking does not matter as we are staying at RPR soit would basically be the savings on food and merchandise, will wait a few weeks yet and see if the AP rate comes lower than AAA which we have at $191.20


----------



## pascal

I want to buy tickets on the uk website (Don't live in the UK) There is a great offer --> kids free.......

I bought last year the same tickets, but officially they are for people from the UK.....

I spoke with a lady from Customer Service from universal, and she told me that most of the menbers at the gate, don't know where the Netherlands are.



Can i use the tickets without getting problems.

Normally i heve to pay 3*85.99 exc TAX.
now i can pay 10*112 and 1*85.99.
It sames me some money, but i don't wat to have a big risk

Please help me.
THX,
Pascal



3 days to go, then we are flying to Florida for 3 weeks


----------



## rpbert1

Seems lots on here have bought the tickets on the UK site, so cannot see a problem with them. When you get to the gate to enter the park ,cannot see them having the time to read  the ticket, as long as it goes through ok., 
Not sure but maybe someone who has got theirs could tell you, Does it say UK anywhere on the ticket


----------



## Aisling

amshowers said:


> If you Have AAA you can get the 85.99 + tax 7 day pass that they're online for 85.00 total,at your AAA office. Savings of about 7.50 a ticket, every liitle bit helps.



I'm glad I saw this post.  I was trying to order the $86 tickets from the Universal website, which is a good price, as I recall it was a special of $99 last year.  Anyway, for some reason my ticket order wouldn't go through, which was really a sprinkle of mummy dust in disguise, because I just read this thread and ordered my tickets thru AAA.  I saved over $30, and yes every little bit help!

Thank you amshowers!


----------



## hmerritt

dabrysons said:


> I am trying to buy the UK tickets. When I hit start purchase it doesn't give me the kids free option. Am I missing something? How do I do this?? And the $112 is US money right??
> 
> Thanks!



Does anyone have an answer for this? We are going in 2 weeks and wandered if there were any other deals out there? We are going on day 1 and day 8, so the 7 day tickets won't be of any benefit for us. Does anyone know if there are any AP ticket discounts, that if we bought 1 AP pass we could buy the rest of our tickets with their discount. I hadn't seen any deals posted recently so hoped there was something new out there...

thanks!
Heather


----------



## macraven

why not buy a 2 day ticket that does not have to be used on consecutive days

or if you buy the ap, you can buy tickets at a discount once that ap has been activated.


----------



## hmerritt

macraven said:


> why not buy a 2 day ticket that does not have to be used on consecutive days
> 
> or if you buy the ap, you can buy tickets at a discount once that ap has been activated.



Okay I see the 2 day under the UK pricing- does anyone know if the free childs ticket is still available?

p.s. When I click on the start purchase button, it does not list the 2 day, 3rd day free ticket as an option to purchase??????

thanks!
Heather


----------



## kimcomeau

I am the one who posted this UK rate originally but it was in January 2007 and may not be available for the summer busy season. There was no special trick it came up with my requeat to buy tickets.


----------



## twinkles0819

I have a question.

I have an annual pass and I want to buy tickets for my parents for our trip. My question is...Do I have to wait until I get to the park to buy the tickets to use my discount or can I get the discount and save more by ordering it online or in advance?

Or would the $86 tix deal be the best deal? All of this is hurting my head. LOL

Thanks in advance.


----------



## macraven

did you check the ap website for cost of tickets?
the site went back up yesterday.

you might come out ahead if you go with the 7 day promo depending on how many days you plan to be at the parks.

the 50% off tickets for ap holders expired june 15th.
you could buy up to 6 tickets for that.

not sure what the amount you save now for day tickets.


----------



## macraven

the promo sale of buy an annual pass and get it for 2 years expires on july 8th


----------



## cincin

I Just Went In The Official Website And I Hit International And Pick The German Site, You Can Still Get The Kids Free Deal Till Jun 30.  However, It Also Say It's For Uk Citizen Only.  Only One Has Used This Deal And Do You Have Any Problem Redeeming You Ticket At The Booth??   It's A Great Deal But Want To Know If It Is Very Risky Or No One Actually Cares Where You're From?


----------



## DVC Mary

If I buy the $86 deal & save them until 2010 so we can go to the Harry Potter theme park w/in Islands of Adventure . . . . 


How can I be sure they won't charge an extra fee for the HP park or that the never expires $86 deal won't create some restriction from using it for the HP park?

Universal experts please help the WDW person decide what to do???

Thanks!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

DVC Mary said:


> If I buy the $86 deal & save them until 2010 so we can go to the Harry Potter theme park w/in Islands of Adventure . . . .
> 
> 
> How can I be sure they won't charge an extra fee for the HP park or that the never expires $86 deal won't create some restriction from using it for the HP park?
> 
> Universal experts please help the WDW person decide what to do???
> 
> Thanks!



Harry Potter is not gettings its own park. It will be a part of Islands Of Adventure. If the $86 deal is being offered now w/ no expiration date on the ticket it will be good for when you decide to visit. I would buy the tickets.


----------



## macraven

Fan2CSkr said:


> Harry Potter is not gettings its own park. It will be a part of Islands Of Adventure. If the $86 deal is being offered now w/ no expiration date on the ticket it will be good for when you decide to visit. I would buy the tickets.






i second that.

tickets will be valid as there are no expiration dates on them


----------



## justprettynpink

cincin said:


> I Just Went In The Official Website And I Hit International And Pick The German Site, You Can Still Get The Kids Free Deal Till Jun 30.  However, It Also Say It's For Uk Citizen Only.  Only One Has Used This Deal And Do You Have Any Problem Redeeming You Ticket At The Booth??   It's A Great Deal But Want To Know If It Is Very Risky Or No One Actually Cares Where You're From?



I used a free UK childs ticket and bought a Florida Resident 2 year AP. I live in NC (which some of you may call a foreign country.... ) and I had no problem with using either one. We were there in June 2007.


----------



## dwheaton

amshowers said:


> If you Have AAA you can get the 85.99 + tax 7 day pass that they're online for 85.00 total,at your AAA office. Savings of about 7.50 a ticket, every liitle bit helps.



Do you know if this deal will end soon?  I've been spending a lot of money lately and was going to wait to buy the Universal passes, but this does sound like a great deal.  We're planning to visit in February.


----------



## macraven

i strongly suggest you buy them now.

you never know when a promo will be yanked from the system.


----------



## Philagoofy

amshowers said:


> If you Have AAA you can get the 85.99 + tax 7 day pass that they're online for 85.00 total,at your AAA office. Savings of about 7.50 a ticket, every liitle bit helps.



I know this is several months old but I see that online AAA still has it at $85.00 + tax.  So does the above mean that if I actually go to the AAA office it will cost $85.00 with tax already included but online it's showing $5.54 tax per ticket?


----------



## DVC Mary

dwheaton said:


> Do you know if this deal will end soon?  I've been spending a lot of money lately and was going to wait to buy the Universal passes, but this does sound like a great deal.  We're planning to visit in February.




I understand AAA has a discount, but how much does Universal raise it's rates every year? 

I don't plan on using these passes until probably 2011.

I bought WDW no expiration park hoppers years ago during a special promo that I threw in the safety box & now 5-6 yrs later.  Prices have gone up.  I'm using them for a long weekend trip that I hadn't planned on making.  It was great to have them squirreled away.  Now I won't buy a WDW AP until next summer & use it for both 2008 & 2009.  

Stretchhhhh those $$.

I think I'm going to buy those Universal Passes & hope for the same best.


----------



## macraven

still have a ticket for universal that i received in 1994, never used it.

i had it scanned to make sure it was still valid.

it is.

if my ticket is still good, the passes if bought now and never used, woulld be also


----------



## DVC Mary

Thanks Macraven!   

Now I'll just have to hope your still around in 2010 or 2011 when I start planning b/c I know very little about Universal.  We may rent out most of our DVC points that year & use the $$ to stay at Universal & then spend a few days at the end at WDW.


----------



## macraven

i'm sure i'll still be around


----------



## laughtereverafter

I'm going to Orlando in September and I've been looking everywhere for discount tickets to Universal and haven't had too much luck. We would just be going for one day, so I'm looking for two 1-day/2-park passes. I do have connections to people who live in Florida who would be able to get Florida resident tickets and send them to me, but I'm concerned that they will ask for an ID upon entering the parks. Does anyone know if that is the case?

Also, a friend of mine told me something about a new fingerprint system that they have for Florida residents, making it pretty much impossible to get in if you're not a resident, but she is known to make things up and blow things out of proportion, sooo I don't exactly know when to believe her haha. If someone could help me out that would be great! Seeing as I'm only 18 I don't exactly have too much money to experiment with!


----------



## tomyee28

Hi all, 

Are the 2-Park Unlimited Admission* Ticket for $85.99 unexpiry. I was looking to go next year in July 2008. Would these still be usable? When do they expire?? Also as these tickets are electronic pickup must I use a credit card? As I have only got a VISA debit card. Do you know if this will work?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## macraven

how kewl that you chose to make your first post on the dis here.


the passes are non expiring.
buy them now, use them next year.

you can do electronic pick up for free at the park.
it doesn't matter how long ago you purchase them, your order will be in the system.

don't remember which credit cards UO takes.
if you to to the online UO store, you can see which cards are acceptable for UO


----------



## tomyee28

Thank you for the quick reply!!

I want to save as much money as possible so I think it will be a good idea buying the tickets online now. My only real concern is can you use a debit VISA card to purchase the tickets?? Can any of you fellow members help me with this one??

Lastly, I've also read that many people prefer purchasing their tickets at a local wal-mart. I'm planning to go early July and would like to know if this may be a cheaper option?

Thanks Again!!


----------



## macraven

i don't know about walmart having UO tickets cheaper.

the special promo for 7 days is a great deal.  it's sold thru universal site

when i buy tickets for disney, i use undercover tourist website.
those tickets are cheaper  but the uo ones are not from that website.



you can call walmart and get an idea of their selliing price or go to their website to check the prices.


----------



## bubba's mom

phamton is the resident ticket expert here....

I would think if your card has the VISA logo on it, you can use it to make your purchase    If you opt for electronic pickup, you'll need to bring the card you made the purchase with to the pickup kiosk (for ID purposes)...if you don't have it, take your receipt to Guest Services and they will issue your ticket.  I wouldn't wait for Walmart, try the UO website for the ticket or your local AAA.


----------



## ky07

Does anyone know if they will have the 7 day unlimited for next year or will it end this year ????


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Does anyone know if they will have the 7 day unlimited for next year or will it end this year ????



we never know when a promo will be pulled.  it could be tomorrow or it could be at the end of the year.  we just don't know.

last year the promo was a 5 day both park special.

this is the first time i can recall of the special of 7 day park ticket.



if you think you are going to UO, buy the promo now.
it could disappear overnight.


when the meal deal had the special price, it lasted a very short time.
the day i was going to order it, it was pulled.


----------



## photoginit

Publix is currently offering the 2 Park Power Pass for $99(reg. $129). Has anyone heard when this promotion will end? I have looked on the  Publix website and can't find anything and they don't have an expiration date on the signs in the stores.


----------



## bubba's mom

Sorry...no Publix around these parts....


----------



## kaykels

I'm surprised that I haven't read anything about this yet, but I just got my tickets at COSTCO and whew, what a good deal!  It was 89.00 for 3 months unlimited use at Universal and IOA.  That sure beats 7 days unlimited !


----------



## tomyee28

Qoute "Click to Verify - This site has chosen a VeriSign SSL Certificate to improve Web site security

(Dreams Unlimited Travel will order these tickets for you at the price quoted and have them shipped them to the address listed above if you selected the shipping option. No Check or Debit Cards) "

I have a VISA debit card, therefore I am unable to purchase this offer?


----------



## bubba's mom

I really don't know   Try it....see what happens....the worst that can happen is it doesn't go thru.


----------



## tick_tn

I plan on checking out Costco tomorrow


----------



## jennyerin

The three months starts when you use the tickets for the first time, right?  Do they expire by a certain time or if we buy them now and decide to skip Universal this year will they work next year or so?
Thanks!
Lynn


----------



## bubba's mom

jennyerin said:


> The *three months starts when you use the tickets for the first time*, right?  Do they expire by a certain time or if we buy them now and decide skip Universal this year will they work next year or so?
> Thanks!
> Lynn



Yes...time starts from 1st day of use/activation


----------



## Lisa P.

jennyerin said:


> Do they expire by a certain time or if we buy them now and decide to skip Universal this year will they work next year or so?


Lynn, we bought ours online last spring, when they were available online (no more).  Ours say they activate automatically on Dec 31, 2007, if not activated sooner, and expire 3 months later (no later than Mar 31, 2008.  If the ones they are selling in the stores are the same, you would not be able to use them a year from now.  Check the actual tickets before you buy them.  HTH!


----------



## jennyerin

Thanks!  I'd better go read the package in the store!
Lynn


----------



## Jaycey'smom

Is that deal offered in Florida Costcos? I want to take my daughter for her birthday and was going to do the 7 day $99 deal...I did not know about the one for 3 months!! Can I still get these? TIA


----------



## shelly3girls

Can someone please help me.  I thought I saw a 2 day- 2 park ticket on the website a couple of days ago that cost around $89.  Am I confusing this with the 7-day ticket that is now offered for $95 or was there really such a thing?


----------



## bubba's mom

There is/was a 2 day/2 park....but if you are thinking of going that route, you may as well (advance) purchase the 7 day for $85.99 ..... would be cheaper than a 2 day/2 park ticket anyhows  

phamton is the resident 'ticket' expert here....she'll let you know


----------



## shelly3girls

bubba's mom said:


> There is/was a 2 day/2 park....but if you are thinking of going that route, you may as well (advance) purchase the 7 day for $85.99 ..... would be cheaper than a 2 day/2 park ticket anyhows
> 
> phamton is the resident 'ticket' expert here....she'll let you know



Where can I find the ticket for this price?  The only one I found on the Universal website was $95.


----------



## bubba's mom

shelly3girls said:


> Where can I find the ticket for this price?  The only one I found on the Universal website was $95.



That is the advance purchase price (meaning "purchase online and not using in the next 2 days) on the Universal website....the "immediate onsite" price is $95.

http://www.universalorlando.com/tickets.php

Also, if you, or anyone you know, belongs to AAA, they may have some there too....


----------



## shelly3girls

bubba's mom said:


> That is the advance purchase price (meaning "purchase online and not using in the next 2 days) on the Universal website....the "immediate onsite" price is $95.
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/tickets.php
> 
> Also, if you, or anyone you know, belongs to AAA, they may have some there too....



The prices I see on that link are $94.95 (advance purchase) and $105.95 (immediate use).  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## bubba's mom

shelly3girls said:


> The prices I see on that link are $94.95 (advance purchase) and $105.95 (immediate use).  Am I doing something wrong?



 I don't see those prices.... maybe try and clear your 'cookies'    It DOES say $85.99 for the advance purchase tho.....


----------



## shelly3girls

That's crazy.  I cleared my cookies and the price changed to $89.95...


----------



## bubba's mom

shelly3girls said:


> That's crazy.  I cleared my cookies and the price changed to $89.95...



Good to hear


----------



## mis099dlm

Just FYI, Publix on Kirkman Road still has the $99 PowerPass gift cards available.  They are in the gift card rack on the right side just inside the entrance.  They cost 106.45 total and they worked great!


----------



## igitur

so, just to confirm that I have this correct....I can purchase today, online from the Universal site...the 2-park unlimited admission tickets for $85.99 and I'll be able to use them for our stay this coming Jan. 9 - 13?  That would work out perfect for us since we'll have a nice leisurely 5 days to use those before boarding our cruise out of Cape Canaveral.

Deb


----------



## bubba's mom

igitur said:


> so, just to confirm that I have this correct....I can purchase today, online from the Universal site...the 2-park unlimited admission tickets for $85.99 and I'll be able to use them for our stay this coming Jan. 9 - 13?  That would work out perfect for us since we'll have a nice leisurely 5 days to use those before boarding our cruise out of Cape Canaveral.
> 
> Deb



Yep...you are correct!


----------



## lonegungirl

kaykels said:


> I'm surprised that I haven't read anything about this yet, but I just got my tickets at COSTCO and whew, what a good deal!  It was 89.00 for 3 months unlimited use at Universal and IOA.  That sure beats 7 days unlimited !



Thank you for posting this!  These aren't available at my local Costco (not surprising, as I'm in Los Angeles) but I called the South Orlando Costco and they still offer them there.  This should work out well for us, as we will probably return in 3 months for my niece's high school dance competition in February (urg.)

I would certainly never have known about this, without reading it here--thanks for sharing!


----------



## wdwgypsy

This link is telling me 79 for a 2 park unlimted access (7 days) 2 day advance purchase

http://www.universalorlando.com/tickets.html 

99 is for immediate use


----------



## wdwgypsy

shelly3girls said:


> That's crazy.  I cleared my cookies and the price changed to $89.95...



Do you know someone in a different zip code that can try it.  It may drop even lower.


----------



## TraceyL

$80.98 for me


----------



## Metro West

TraceyL said:


> $80.98 for me


----------



## Dopey & Grumpy

TraceyL said:


> $80.98 for me



Me Too!!!


----------



## macraven

79.99 for me


----------



## riu girl

Odd question:

I paid I think $86.98 each (plus tax) back in summer 2007 for 4 of these tickets (purchased from the Universal web site) . I do not actually have the tickets but have a confirmation number. I have yet to pick up the tickets.

I am wondering if I can contact US/IOA guest services and have the $6 difference per ticket (plus tax) credited back to my credit card?

I would not want to have to get a refund and then re-purchase them since I paid with a Canadian credit card and would then have to incur the foreign currency exchange fee (charged by the credit card company) again.

Any info. would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## macraven

riu girl said:


> Odd question:
> 
> I paid I think $86.98 each (plus tax) back in summer 2007 for 4 of these tickets (purchased from the Universal web site) . I do not actually have the tickets but have a confirmation number. I have yet to pick up the tickets.
> 
> I am wondering if I can contact US/IOA guest services and have the $6 difference per ticket (plus tax) credited back to my credit card?
> 
> I would not want to have to get a refund and then re-purchase them since I paid with a Canadian credit card and would then have to incur the foreign currency exchange fee (charged by the credit card company) again.
> 
> Any info. would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you





send her a pm for your question.


she is more likely to see that then the post here right away.


----------



## orlandonyc

wet n wild post the flex tix for exclusive 10 bucks off if purchased online. if u click the link it goes to the purchase page but shows now discount. what did i do wrong?


----------



## orlandonyc

figured it out. the price includes both the discount AND taxes. so its right...


----------



## iluvepcot

My dh has a conf at RPH.  Not sure if this can include the stay four nitghts and get free admission tickets.  If so, does this mean we will not have to purchase tickets?  I thought the 7 day deal for $81 looked like the best deal.  we will be there 4 or 5 nights.


----------



## macraven

iluvepcot said:


> My dh has a conf at RPH.  Not sure if this can include the stay four nitghts and get free admission tickets.  If so, does this mean we will not have to purchase tickets?  I thought the 7 day deal for $81 looked like the best deal.  we will be there 4 or 5 nights.






hmm, usually when you stay at the on site hotel due to a conference, they have a combined deal for the guests.

when best buy had their conference a couple of years ago at hrh, the park tickets were given to the people at the conference.

go to the website for hotels and see which would be a cheaper deal for you.
break it down and check for room rate and tickets compared to the package.

usually you come out ahead if you book separately.

first see if you are getting a discount conference rate on the room and any additional perks with it.

i am assuming one adult in the party you are with is a spouse and you and the kids? if any are joining in.  therefore the need to know which is better economically for you


----------



## iluvepcot

I just read it again and the free tickets are for value season.  we are going in june.  the conf tickets are offered but they are not as good a deal as the 7 day $81.


----------



## Metro West

iluvepcot said:


> I just read it again and the free tickets are for value season.  we are going in june.  the conf tickets are offered but they are not as good a deal as the 7 day $81.


The current ticket deal is going to be very hard to beat anywhere.


----------



## iluvepcot

Universal's Stay Four, Play Free Promotion from SW website


Special Offers:
Receive up to two (2) Universal's Stay 4, Play Free tickets FREE when you stay four nights or longer at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel; Loews Royal Pacific Resort; or Universal's Hard Rock Hotel at Universal® Orlando for travel March 30 to December 25, 2008. Hotel stay must be booked in one of the Special room categories, which are indicated during the next step in the booking process.

then this is what is on disboards at the top: Hotel Discounts 

Stay 4 nights - get 2 free theme park tickets - Stay 4 nights or longer during value season (2007 Value season dates are 1/4-2/15, 8/19-10/4, 11/25-12/20) and receive 2 complimentary adult theme park passes (valid for 7 days from date of first use). Rates start at $269 p/night. This offer is not available with discounted rates (Florida Resident, Annual Passholder, etc). For stays of 5 nights, receive 2 - 1 day admission passes to Wet n' Wild (in addition to the above offer). For stays of 6 nights or longer receive 2 complimentary adult passes to Sea World of Orlando (in addition to above). 


Can someone tell me which is correct?


----------



## macraven

one is a southwest promo package.
it would be a third party billing and no loews benefits.


the other is the universal orlando resort package.


----------



## orlandonyc

i think there is a time period


----------



## macraven

orlandonyc said:


> i think there is a time period



for the tickets that included in a package, yes, there is a time period that the tickets will be valid.


for the promo of 7 days for $79.99, no time period of expiration until you activate them.
once activated, there is an expiration point of their validity.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


>




welcome to my world


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> welcome to my world


----------



## njziggy

Where can I find the info on the promo sale of buy an annual pass and get it for 2 years expires on july 8th?????


----------



## Minnie & Me

njziggy said:


> Where can I find the info on the promo sale of buy an annual pass and get it for 2 years expires on july 8th?????



I would like to know too!

The only deals I can find is AAA south $184- buy 1 year get 6 months free for preferred annual pass and $99 at Publix for the power pass. Both requiring you to purchase them in person.


----------



## bubba's mom

Not aware of that special?   There's nothing on the Universal website.

Where did you see it advertised?


----------



## njziggy

macraven had mentioned it a few posts back......


----------



## Metro West

njziggy said:


> Where can I find the info on the promo sale of buy an annual pass and get it for 2 years expires on july 8th?????


I haven't heard of this either. Can you link to the post that explains it? There is nothing on the website about this deal so it would have to be AAA or some other outfit doing it.


----------



## Evenschef

We are full-time Rv ers, meaning we travel the entire country, from campground to campground.
Would like to be in Tutsville, for the Oct 8. shuttle Launch, then going to see the Mouse & Universal.
*We are looking for the best way to purchase tickets for all the Orlando attractions*.
Also open to campground suggestions for the area. We are planning to be in the area for a couple of months.
Thanks,
Michael, Margie, & Calvin "the Dalmatian.


----------



## Metro West

Evenschef said:


> We are full-time Rv ers, meaning we travel the entire country, from campground to campground.
> Would like to be in Tutsville, for the Oct 8. shuttle Launch, then going to see the Mouse & Universal.
> *We are looking for the best way to purchase tickets for all the Orlando attractions*.
> Also open to campground suggestions for the area. We are planning to be in the area for a couple of months.
> Thanks,
> Michael, Margie, & Calvin "the Dalmatian.


It sounds like the best tickets are the Orlando FlexTicket which will include park admissions for 14 consecutive days to the following: Universal, Islands of Adventure, Sea World, Aquatica and Wet 'n Wild. Here's the link to the ticket information:

http://www.universalorlando.com/tickets/orlando-flexticket.html


NOTE: Disney tickets are not included...Disney doesn't play well with others so they are not available on the FlexTickets. You would have to buy those either at Disney or through one of the discount websites. I'm not familiar with those.


----------



## macraven

njziggy said:


> macraven had mentioned it a few posts back......



what i mentioned was the conference package tickets.
that was a page back.
can't find where i stated the an special you mentioned.  sorry.


pull up the post and let me figure this out.
i'm not sure if i know which special you are referring to.

i will be glad to help if i can.


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> for the tickets that included in a package, yes, there is a time period that the tickets will be valid.
> 
> 
> for the promo of 7 days for $79.99, no time period of expiration until you activate them.
> once activated, there is an expiration point of their validity.



maybe this is the post you are thinking of?

that is for the 7 day, 2 park promo multi day tickets for the park.





MYSTERY SOLVED.  SEE NEXT POST......


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> the promo sale of buy an annual pass and get it for 2 years expires on july 8th



found the post.
that was listed in the ap holders newsletter.

but you need to check the date of my post.
that was a year ago that i posted it.

it was a special in may of 2007 for the ap 2 year promo.

that promo is no longer in effective.
it was a special in the ap newsletter May 2007


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Not aware of that special?   There's nothing on the Universal website.
> 
> Where did you see it advertised?





Metro West said:


> I haven't heard of this either. Can you link to the post that explains it? There is nothing on the website about this deal so it would have to be AAA or some other outfit doing it.



homies, i spent the time to find that post.
when i saw it, the first thing i checked out was the date i made it.

mystery solved.
it was posted a year ago..


sometimes this thread is slow moving and we don't post as much here.
i can see how someone read that post of mine and didn't check out the date of it.
it happens all the time.
i've done that myself before.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> homies, i spent the time to find that post.
> when i saw it, the first thing i checked out was the date i made it.
> 
> mystery solved.
> it was posted a year ago..
> 
> 
> sometimes this thread is slow moving and we don't post as much here.
> i can see how someone read that post of mine and didn't check out the date of it.
> it happens all the time.
> i've done that myself before.




thanks mac...you know how little time i've had lately  


i knew it wasn't a 'current' promo tho...


----------



## BPCooper

Evenschef said:


> Would like to be in Tutsville, for the Oct 8. shuttle Launch,



Just a note that the launch Oct. 8 would be a round 1:30am, so think of it as the night of the 7th.


----------



## Evenschef

Well I guess we will be up all night.
We are planning to arrive on the 5th or 6th.


----------



## jakenjess

Hello to all the Universal experts! 

We've never been able to drag ouselves off Disney property, so I admit to being completely ignorant on all matters Universal, but over the weekend I saw the ticket promo for the 7 days/2 parks, $79.99, and DH and I discussed whether we should grab the tickets for use somewhere down the road.  Since then I notice the price is $89.99.

So my questions are:  Is this still a good deal?  We probably won't go to Universal until after Harry Potter opens (DS is a huge fan) so will the tickets still be good if we wait another couple of years?  Just thinking this might be a good way to lock in a good price for a future visit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jo'Michelle

Does anyone know the best rates for Universal? All the great bargains are for seven days but we aren't spending all our week at one park. The best I found so far are AAA 2/day 2/park $68.95(A)/$57.95(C). I found a three day, pay for two days 3rd free for $88.50 at Sam's Club. 1/day 1/park AAA for$49.95. AARP has a seven day unlimited(what unlimited means, not sure) for $73.49, which is much better than AAA senior for $79.95. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## bubba's mom

jakenjess said:


> Hello to all the Universal experts!
> 
> We've never been able to drag ouselves off Disney property, so I admit to being completely ignorant on all matters Universal, but over the weekend I saw the ticket promo for the 7 days/2 parks, $79.99, and DH and I discussed whether we should grab the tickets for use somewhere down the road.  Since then I notice the price is $89.99.
> 
> So my questions are:  Is this still a good deal?  We probably won't go to Universal until after Harry Potter opens (DS is a huge fan) so will the tickets still be good if we wait another couple of years?  Just thinking this might be a good way to lock in a good price for a future visit.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Buy your tickets now...it is a great deal and the prices will most likely only increase...ESPECIALLY after Harry moves in  



Jo'Michelle said:


> Does anyone know the best rates for Universal? All the great bargains are for seven days but we aren't spending all our week at one park. The best I found so far are AAA 2/day 2/park $68.95(A)/$57.95(C). *I found a three day, pay for two days 3rd free for $88.50 at Sam's Club. *1/day 1/park AAA for$49.95. AARP has a seven day unlimited(what unlimited means, not sure) for $73.49, which is much better than AAA senior for $79.95. Hope this helps someone.




It will depend 1)when you are going and 2)where you are staying.  Here's why:  If you are going at a slow time (off peak/season), you can stay offsite (or on) and get about everything in in a day or two.  

If you are going during the busy season, and stay offsite, you need to allow 3 days to get thru both parks.

If you are staying onsite (either off or on peak/busy season), it doesn't matter....then allow 1-2 days to get thru both parks.

Either way, if you purchase the 3 day ticket...it's still like getting 4 days free


----------



## ioneblair

Jo'Michelle, where did you find the AAA 2/day 2/park $68.95? I went on the AAA site and it took me to a Universal page but the rate was $89.99 for the unlimited. We'll only be in the parks for two days. I will check in personally with the AAA office.


----------



## ioneblair

it's for 2 days of admission to Universal Studios HollywoodSM, including all rides, attractions, and shows.


Valid for Two (2) visits within any 7-day period between now and December 31, 2008.


Buy Now - This offer is NOT available for purchase at the park ticket booths. 

https://secure.universalstudios.com...goryExternalID=SDTA&__source=ush_om_news_0608


----------



## ioneblair

oops double post.....please delete


----------



## Rossana71

Hi eveyone, I need 2 day tickets, ioneblair the site you gave us it is only for Hollywood or also Florida, anyone has a deal for 2 days ,Thanks in advance.


----------



## ioneblair

Yes I realized the offer I posted was only for Hollywood......I couldn't use it (rats!) but thought it might help someone......and here I've found another good offer from Costco for *Universal Hollywood*......it's a Buy a 1 Day General Admission Ticket get 2nd Day Free $52.00


----------



## macraven

universal hollywood has some sweet ticket deals.

too bad they are invalid tickets for u. orlando


----------



## funcinderella

Just thought I'd share, my Mom was in Fort Lauderdale over 4th of July weekend, and found the annual powerpass at Publix for 99.99 still.  They also had the ones for 114.95.  The cheaper ones had Spider Man, whereas the newer ones had the Simpsons.  needless to say, I told her to buy Spidey for $15 less!


----------



## Rossana71

I am leaving tomorrow ( Mexico) and couldn`t find a good deal on tickets for 2 days should I wait to the gate? Macraven any suggesstion for me since you know a lot. Is it raining all day ? Thanks,


----------



## macraven

i'm not in orlando but up in chicago area.
rain stopped this morning here.

didn't see rain in orlando yet on the weather channel.


if you can't find a deal tonight for the 2 day tickets, you will be forced tobuy them at the gate.

you might be better off buying the 7 day 2 park passes for that price and be able to squeeze more time going to the parks.

i'll try to research for you later tonight but will that be too late for you?
i'll send you a pm when i find something besides here on this thread.


----------



## macraven

Rossana71 said:


> I am leaving tomorrow ( Mexico) and couldn`t find a good deal on tickets for 2 days should I wait to the gate? Macraven any suggesstion for me since you know a lot. Is it raining all day ? Thanks,



found this in my ap newsletter that i received yesterday.
if you know anyone that has the universal annual pass, they can help you out on buying the pass you asked about.

this was in yesterdays newsletter:




Now - August 17: Enjoy the rest of the summer with family and friends! 2-Park Premier and 2-Park Preferred Annual Passholders will receive 50% off 1-Day, 2-Park Tickets ($41.48 per person excluding tax) and *2-Day, 2-Park Tickets ($58.47 per person excluding tax) for up to 6 guests at the 
front gate ticket window. *

For more information call 1-866-PASS-4-FUN.


----------



## sunshine1010

Hi everyone,

I bought tickets months ago through Universal's sale of 81.00 per person for 7 days/2 park pass (awesome deal).

I printed them out on the computer. But I just realized something. They are pieces of paper....do I have to carry around these sheets of paper for 7 days to work or can I get a 'hard ticket' once I arrive?


----------



## tlinus

sunshine1010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I bought tickets months ago through Universal's sale of 81.00 per person for 7 days/2 park pass (awesome deal).
> 
> I printed them out on the computer. But I just realized something. They are pieces of paper....do I have to carry around these sheets of paper for 7 days to work or can I get a 'hard ticket' once I arrive?



Go to guest services and they will swap them out for you.


----------



## jedimindtric

Hello.  I came across a code to receive a second day and second park for free.  So basically, you buy a one-day, one-park and get a two-day, two-park at the same rate.  There does not seem to be a place to put the code on the website, so I had to purchase it over the phone.  The code is:  NESTLE08.  You can find this code on a 24 pack of Zephyrhills water.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## sunshine1010

tlinus --- that is sooooooo good to know.

Last question: Would I go to the Guest Services at the resort, or somewhere at the parks?


----------



## macraven

sunshine1010 said:


> tlinus --- that is sooooooo good to know.
> 
> Last question: Would I go to the Guest Services at the resort, or somewhere at the parks?



the resort can't help you with tickets.
they are loews connected not belonging to UO.

for your tickets help, you go to universal gs


----------



## sunshine1010

Is the guest services at the park inside the park or outside the park?

Sooooo, if they are inside the park, then I'd use the paper ones the first time,...go to GS ....and have them switched over to a plastic card (or whatever)....?


----------



## bubba's mom

sunshine1010 said:


> Is the guest services at the park inside the park or outside the park?
> 
> Sooooo, if they are inside the park, then I'd use the paper ones the first time,...go to GS ....and have them switched over to a plastic card (or whatever)....?



inside...and yes


----------



## macraven

plastic???

don't think so


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> plastic???
> 
> don't think so




not hard plastic...coated cardstock is more like it


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> not hard plastic...coated cardstock is more like it



when sunshine said the PLASTIC card, i thought.... 

uo uses what you said.

i started to think, what universal changed their passes and didn't tell me... 

it's always been the coated card.


----------



## sunshine1010

Sorry, I just assumed it was plastic.

Doesn't matter what it is...as long as I'm not having to carry around 3 sheets of paper all the time. (scared they will get ruined)

Thanks everyone


----------



## macraven

you know, i hate to carry paper around in my pockets also.

on laundry day if i forget to check pockets on everyone's jeans, i usually end up with little pieces of paper clinging to everything ..............then have to rewash those clothes again.......oh snap


----------



## sunshine1010

My thought was that the water rides would get them wet (then they wouldn't be able to read them if they have to scan them or whatever they do), or I would get all sweaty......he he


----------



## mzlee

Has anyone heard of a code for US/IOS that you can purchase discount tickets for around $40 and some change.  For access to both parks after 2pm.


----------



## d4est

Heck...seems like I remember reading that somewhere, but cannot find those tickets anywhere.  Maybe it was my imagination...


----------



## belle231

i saw it on ebay that way dont know if i want to true it or not but i saw it. Is 2-10 long enough to do both parks though???


----------



## mzlee

Ebay is where I saw it also.  We will be returning from a cruise and we were looking for something to do on that day before heading home the following day.


----------



## Pooh Fan

This has been a crazy summer for me.  Needless to say I forgot to go online and purchase my tickets for my upcoming trip to get the good prices on the tickets.  Now they are showing $94.99 for the 2 park unlimited ticket with an admission into Wet-N-Wild.($103.16 with tax)  I also found through a link on the DisBoards to Dreams Unlimited for 89.99 plus fees and tax which comes out to 97.99 total-no Wet-N-Wild admission.  On the Universal website with tax the tickets are $103.16 but you also get an   I am really kicking myself for not buying the tickets earlier this summer!  My trip isn't until December.  Should I wait and hope that the prices will go back down or are they expected to go up again?


----------



## scammermom

Pooh Fan said:


> This has been a crazy summer for me.  Needless to say I forgot to go online and purchase my tickets for my upcoming trip to get the good prices on the tickets.  Now they are showing $94.99 for the 2 park unlimited ticket with an admission into Wet-N-Wild.($103.16 with tax)  I also found through a link on the DisBoards to Dreams Unlimited for 89.99 plus fees and tax which comes out to 97.99 total-no Wet-N-Wild admission.  On the Universal website with tax the tickets are $103.16 but you also get an   I am really kicking myself for not buying the tickets earlier this summer!  My trip isn't until December.  Should I wait and hope that the prices will go back down or are they expected to go up again?



We are going the first week of December and I'm holding out for something better.
May happen/maybe not 
I'm thinking they may want to attract people in the off season.

About 3 years ago, they had buy a ticket and get a free ticket.


----------



## bubba's mom

I doubt prices will go DOWN....especially with Simpsons just opened and Harry Potter and Rip Ride and Rock It coming..... that's like waiting to see if Disney tickets go down....  

Rumor has it that every other year, they offer buy 1 year AP, get 1 year free.  IF they are holding true to that, this would be the fall season they offer it....but, of course, since i said that, they probably won't offer it.

We have APs and my DH was thinking of not renewing in Feb    Told him it's only $107 to renew them, and if you check 2 park/2 day tickets, the price is about the same or more (eventually gate prices will go up!)

He saw things my way and said, 'may as well renew'


----------



## sunshine1010

How much is an AP for a family of 2 adults/1 child (age 7)?

Also...I read somewhere about the new rollercoaster. When is it supposed to open?


----------



## macraven

just pull up the uo website and click on it.
you will find the ap info there.
a rate increased in the spring so i don't know until i renew this fall


----------



## Ileana

Renewal rate is $110 + tax now

Got my renewals this week.

I guess a $10 increase after 4 years of no increases isn't bad


----------



## clint999

*I opted to use the ticket kiosk after taking advantage of the Master card special offer.  Had no trouble what so ever getting my tickets.  My only wonder is this...............we never activited the 5th ticket.  Is it still good?

jeannej*


----------



## Metro West

clint999 said:


> *My only wonder is this...............we never activited the 5th ticket.  Is it still good?
> 
> jeannej*


If you never activated the ticket, it's still good.



sunshine1010 said:


> Also...I read somewhere about the new rollercoaster. When is it supposed to open?


According to the announcements, the new coaster is supposed to open sometime in early 2009.


----------



## sunshine1010

Do you think it will be before March 17 (my arrival date)..

(sorry to be off the topic)


----------



## d4est

I dunno, but I'd be thrilled if there were some soft openings in February.  Does anyone know if they've started construction?


----------



## Metro West

sunshine1010 said:


> Do you think it will be before March 17 (my arrival date)..
> 
> (sorry to be off the topic)


No one knows...that may be a little early but we can hope.



d4est said:


> I dunno, but I'd be thrilled if there were some soft openings in February.  Does anyone know if they've started construction?


 Yes...they've started construction. I'm going to snap some pictures the next time I'm over there.


----------



## ioneblair

here are the discounts for *AAA south* and it features the Florida resident special mentioned a couple of pages over  (same as the Nestle sponsored Florida res disoucnt) of buy a 1-day 1-park ticket and get a 2-day 2-park ticket for that price.......

and here are discounts posted from *Mousesavers*


----------



## TheRatPack

Can someone tell me how to get tickets using the Fanclub discount?  I am a SAHM, so I don't have a large company that has these discount cards.....and neither does my husband's employer.  So is there a way to get access to this ticket option without being employed by a biz that has the actual cards?  Thanks!!!  I saw that it as around 49 for a 1 day 1 park...which is what we'd be getting, unless they offer that 2 years for the price of 1 annual pass again...we LOVED those


----------



## macraven

TheRatPack said:


> Can someone tell me how to get tickets using the Fanclub discount?  I am a SAHM, so I don't have a large company that has these discount cards.....and neither does my husband's employer.  So is there a way to get access to this ticket option without being employed by a biz that has the actual cards?  Thanks!!!  I saw that it as around 49 for a 1 day 1 park...which is what we'd be getting, unless they offer that 2 years for the price of 1 annual pass again...we LOVED those



i have the fanclub membership also

the website is on your membership card.

you can order tickets off of it but the discount is not that great.


wait, i just reread your question....i'm so blonde sometimes i kill myself... 

you get a better deal with the promo tickets than the fan club tickets.

the savings years ago for fan club were great but have gone downhill since about 2000.

yes, the fan club cards are issued through a business and some organizations have them also.

i'll try to pull up the website and see if they have any great discounts going on now.

i'll be back later if the rates are better than the AAA cost or promo.


----------



## d4est

I sent an email off to our gal in HR and and asked if the company could sign up for the fan club.  Explained to her that it's completely free and that it would give employees discounts.  No problem.  About a 1/2 hour later she emailed me back and we were in!  Easy as pie.  I also contacted the Fan Club peeps to see about cards and they don't issue them anymore.  

Here's my original email:
_My employer just signed up for this benefit.  I am wondering if there is a membership card that we receive.  It seems that one isn't necessary and anyone can click on the "Already a fan club member?  Click here" to purchase tickets or make reservations.  Do you have to show proof at check in etc?_

She said:
_We do not issue Fan Club cards, because since you are booking the tickets and vacation packages through the Fan Club website, no card is necessary while here at the parks.  While we do not have the link restricted, only companies who sign up for the Fan Club will receive any offers or promotions.  If you would like to purchase tickets or vacation packages through the Fan Club website, it is at a ten percent discount.  If you have any additional questions, please contact me.  Have a great afternoon!_
Hope this tidbit helps!  The process of getting a company signed up is a quickie and quite easy, it seems.  Have your Dh ask, it can't hurt!


----------



## macraven

d4est said:


> I sent an email off to our gal in HR and and asked if the company could sign up for the fan club.  Explained to her that it's completely free and that it would give employees discounts.  No problem.  About a 1/2 hour later she emailed me back and we were in!  Easy as pie.  I also contacted the Fan Club peeps to see about cards and they don't issue them anymore.
> 
> Here's my original email:
> _My employer just signed up for this benefit.  I am wondering if there is a membership card that we receive.  It seems that one isn't necessary and anyone can click on the "Already a fan club member?  Click here" to purchase tickets or make reservations.  Do you have to show proof at check in etc?_
> 
> She said:
> _We do not issue Fan Club cards, because since you are booking the tickets and vacation packages through the Fan Club website, no card is necessary while here at the parks.  While we do not have the link restricted, only companies who sign up for the Fan Club will receive any offers or promotions.  If you would like to purchase tickets or vacation packages through the Fan Club website, it is at a ten percent discount.  If you have any additional questions, please contact me.  Have a great afternoon!_
> Hope this tidbit helps!  The process of getting a company signed up is a quickie and quite easy, it seems.  Have your Dh ask, it can't hurt!



i still have my cards from 1993-4-5-6-7- etc.

about 6 years ago they went paperless.
just give the code on those newer ones.


----------



## ioneblair

d4est thanks a heap for posting those communications! it was extremely helpful to me and of course everyone checking this thread out.....that email from the Fan Club shows that the discounts are not exclusive to Fan Club members but the discounts and promo _announcements_ are exclusive to a membership group.....


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan Club gives 10%?  That's it??  May as well use AAA.... interesting info tho...


----------



## horseshowmom

Just ordered the 7 day ticket through AAA for only $85 (no tax) plus a $5.95 certified mail fee. I was pleased to find it since most everywhere I looked was $94.95 to $99.99 plus tax and shipping. And I like that I get the actual tickets (instead of a printout).

These are for DD's Christmas stocking for her honeymoon next June. Should make a nice surprise!


----------



## d4est

When I go online, my region is still selling them for $79.99 with no tax or delivery fee.  You have to click on "Theme Park" under SAVINGS...not "Universal Orlando" under TRAVEL<---those tickets are $94.99, for whatever reason.


----------



## sunshine1010

I bought mine over the internet (through Universal) when they had their special for 81.00 p/p for 7 days (both parks). I had to print out my tickets....and that makes me a little nervous. I've been told that on the first day (heard this from this site), I can go to Guest Services at the first park I go to and exchange the paper ones for the hard paper tickets. That will be easier, because if I used the paper ones each time...I've been told that I would have to show my ID and the CC that I purchased them with EVERY TIME I go into the parks. 

But the plus side was the cost, and the fact that they didn't expire.

Hope you have a wonderful time on your upcoming trip!


----------



## macraven

you were told wrong.
you are not asked to see your cc every time you use your 7 day promo passes


----------



## sunshine1010

On the tickets it says to do that too

This is what it says exactly:
" Present this ticket to the attendant - show your photo ID and credit card used to purchase this ticket for verification"

It's on the front page and it's #3 on "How To Use This Ticket"

Question:......is it true that I can go to guest services and get a 'hard or hard card stock' ticket?


----------



## Metro West

sunshine1010 said:


> On the tickets it says to do that too
> 
> This is what it says exactly:
> " Present this ticket to the attendant - show your photo ID and credit card used to purchase this ticket for verification"
> 
> It's on the front page and it's #3 on "How To Use This Ticket"
> 
> *Question:......is it true that I can go to guest services and get a 'hard or hard card stock' ticket?*


Yes...you can go to GS and get the "paper" tickets exchanged for regular tickets.


----------



## sunshine1010

Metro West ....thank you. I was hoping that was the case.

By the way ---- why do some avatars/signage say "Proud Redhead"....I'm a redhead too!


----------



## Purseval

d4est said:


> When I go online, my region is still selling them for $79.99 with no tax or delivery fee.  You have to click on "Theme Park" under SAVINGS...not "Universal Orlando" under TRAVEL<---those tickets are $94.99, for whatever reason.



My region is $79.99 but shipping is $4 for USPS with delivery confirmation and a $2 handling fee.  Then of course everyone has to pay Florida sales tax.  The total charge came to about $91.  I'm driving down to pick up a ticket tomorrow if anyone needs to know exactly how much it costs.  It's 15 minutes away from me so I'll save the $6.  If they hadn't have tacked on that $2 handling charge I would have had them mail it since the price of mail vs gas wouldn't have been significant.  We have APs for ourselves but we need a ticket for a guest who will be joining us in Orlando.


----------



## Metro West

sunshine1010 said:


> Metro West ....thank you. I was hoping that was the case.
> 
> By the way ---- why do some avatars/signage say "Proud Redhead"....I'm a redhead too!


You are welcome! 

The "Proud Redhead" tags are those Universal homies who are part of the "redheaded stepchildren" of the DIS. I'm not actually a redhead.


----------



## Purseval

Purseval said:


> My region is $79.99 but shipping is $4 for USPS with delivery confirmation and a $2 handling fee.  Then of course everyone has to pay Florida sales tax.



Well I picked them up today at my local AAA office, it came to $84.75 with Georgia sales tax, didn't have to pay Florida tax after all.


----------



## raistlin

Is it save to buy tickets through Dreams Unlimited (the ad on this site)?


----------



## Metro West

raistlin said:


> Is it save to buy tickets through Dreams Unlimited (the ad on this site)?


----------



## Evenschef

Does the Walmart in the disney area, that sells discounted Disney tickets also sell Universal Tickets?

Where is it located?


----------



## Melanie230

I went directly to the AAA office here and got my tickets for $80 flat.  So I paid $320 for all 4...no tax, no fee!  That is a HUGE savings over the website of $405.


----------



## wen8jr

Melanie230 said:


> I went directly to the AAA office here and got my tickets for $80 flat.  So I paid $320 for all 4...no tax, no fee!  That is a HUGE savings over the website of $405.



What type of tickets did you get for the $80?  I'm planning to join AAA and want to determine what savings it will be for us.


----------



## Melanie230

wen8jr said:


> What type of tickets did you get for the $80?  I'm planning to join AAA and want to determine what savings it will be for us.



I got the 7 day unlimited tickets.  CALL your AAA office before you join to make sure that they sell them there.  I don't think all offices sell them.  It was worth the 20 minute drive to my local office.  Good Luck!  Oh yeah...look around on the web and see if you can find a code to waive the $10 registration fee to AAA.  I couldn't find one here so I used NC08 (for my state and year) and it worked!    So I didn't have to pay the $10 reg fee.


----------



## d4est

!


----------



## Purseval

Evenschef said:


> Does the Walmart in the disney area, that sells discounted Disney tickets also sell Universal Tickets?
> 
> Where is it located?



Wal-Mart Supercenter Store #817 (near WDW)
4444 West Vine
Kissimmee, FL 34746
(407) 397-7000

Wal-Mart Supercenter Store #4332 (near USF)
8990 Turkey Lake Road
Orlando, FL 32819
(407) 351-2229

The safest thing to do is call and ask.


----------



## dorothyh

Thank you to all who suggested AAA -  I called then today and they quoted me a price of $82 for the 7 day pass.  

Just as an FYI to anyone looking to get Universal tickets through AAA,  she did tell me that prices are going up next Wednesday! (Sept 17)  This is in the mid-Atlantic region.  

Dorothy


----------



## scammermom

dorothyh said:


> Thank you to all who suggested AAA -  I called then today and they quoted me a price of $82 for the 7 day pass.
> 
> Just as an FYI to anyone looking to get Universal tickets through AAA,  she did tell me that prices are going up next Wednesday! (Sept 17)  This is in the mid-Atlantic region.
> 
> Dorothy




Thanks for posting this.
My Arnold, MD office told me today (9/15) would be the last day for the $82 price.

Ran down and got mine!


----------



## re121258

Thanks for the info. I stopped at AAA on the way home from work and picked up two two tickets to use next June.


----------



## Metro West

re121258 said:


> Thanks for the info. I stopped at AAA on the way home from work and picked up two two tickets to use next June.


Excellent! Glad you were able to get them!


----------



## TheRatPack

Can someone tell me if Universal sells the one day passes to GA residents using the FL resident code/discount?  I know that HHN tickets they did, but I just read on another site that Disney is doing this with resort ressies (a few bordering states can now use the FL discount to book through 9/27) and someone mentioned that Universal allows it with tickets....I've never heard of that?


----------



## girli565

FL Teachers!!!  I just got an email about the free 1 day, 2 park ticket from now through December 21.  You go to http://www.floridaeducationfoundation.org/ and enter all the info needed.  It's a great deal because you can get discounted passes for the rest of your party as well.


----------



## Metro West

girli565 said:


> FL Teachers!!!  I just got an email about the free 1 day, 2 park ticket from now through December 21.  You go to http://www.floridaeducationfoundation.org/ and enter all the info needed.  It's a great deal because you can get discounted passes for the rest of your party as well.


----------



## disneyfanforever

I am sure it is probably mentioned somewhere on these boards, but I can't find it.  Is there any expiration for the 7 day unlimited tickets?  We are going in March 09, and I just want to make sure that they will still work then.  Thanks!


----------



## d4est

They are good for 7 consecutive days and are activated on the first day of use.  If the ticket hasn't been activated, it won't expire.


----------



## disneyfanforever

Thanks so much for the quick reply!


----------



## Metro West

disneyfanforever said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply!


Have a great time!


----------



## slfalk12

Costco has tickets to the three Universal Parks for $89.99 that are good for unlimited visits for three months.


----------



## macraven

universal has island of adventure and the studios, (which many just call universal,) only the two of them.


----------



## Metro West

slfalk12 said:


> Costco has tickets to the three Universal Parks for $89.99 that are good for unlimited visits for three months.


That's a great deal but...there are only two parks...unless they are including Wet 'n Wild. Which parks does this special cover?


----------



## taliategan

I saw a recommendation under the "Resorts" tab of this web site that if you are staying on-site for 3 or more days that it is beneficial for a member of your party to purchase an annual pass.    It indicated that the savings you get from the benefits will more than offset the cost of the annual pass - discounts on purchasing other family member park tickets, at least a 10% discount on hotel rooms, free self-parking, discounts on certain merchandise and restaurants, etc.       Anybody have any experience with this if you would only make one trip to Universal in that year?    How does this work?   Your purchase an annual pass and once you have it you then make your hotel reservations and purchase the other family member park tickets?    Do you have do these directly with Universal or can you use an agent?   Thanks for any responses.


----------



## bubba's mom

taliategan said:


> I saw a recommendation under the "Resorts" tab of this web site that if you are staying on-site for 3 or more days that it is beneficial for a member of your party to purchase an annual pass.    It indicated that the savings you get from the benefits will more than offset the cost of the annual pass - discounts on purchasing other family member park tickets, at least a 10% discount on hotel rooms, free self-parking, discounts on certain merchandise and restaurants, etc.       Anybody have any experience with this if you would only make one trip to Universal in that year?    How does this work?   Your purchase an annual pass and once you have it you then make your hotel reservations and purchase the other family member park tickets?    Do you have do these directly with Universal or can you use an agent?   Thanks for any responses.



If you get a Preferred AP (you don't want the Power AP..no discounts), you get more like 30% off hotel room.  (Depending when you go, and if you have AAA, price might be comparable...again, depends when you go.) At dining and shopping..10% discount.  You can purchase tickets at the gate for other family members at a discount, but the 7 day ticket for $95.xx is the best for right now (for 3+ days it'll be more than that).  You have to purchase tickets at the gate...not thru an agency.  You get free parking in the parking garage...not at the hotels.  This also depends what time of the year you plan to visit.  If it's busy season, you'll want to stay onsite to get unlimited Express Pass w/ your room key.  You can purchase your AP and make your room res under APH rate.  If you don't have your AP in hand when you check-in, just show them your voucher/receipt to pick up your AP and tell them you are on your way to the parks to pick it up    We did that when we purchased our APs... They asked to see our AP at check in, showed them the voucher they sent us and told them we were on our way to pick it up...had no problem.


----------



## spokanemom

Metro West said:


> That's a great deal but...there are only two parks...unless they are including Wet 'n Wild. Which parks does this special cover?




You are correct, the Costco tickets also include Wet n Wild.


----------



## Metro West

spokanemom said:


> You are correct, the Costco tickets also include Wet n Wild.


That's what I figured.


----------



## ywallet

Great deal, thanks !


----------



## blackjackmark

Thanks for the heads-up on the Costco 3-park tix, but I'm only finding the typical 7-day unlimited pass and not a 3-month unlimited offer. Still a great deal, as I doubt if I'd be back within 3 months anyway, but is anyone else seeing that?


----------



## Canadamom

I must have missed it.  I can't find any tickets for Universal Orlando on the Costco website.  (?)


----------



## nifty16

I seem to recall at one time seeing a 7-day Universal ticket offer that included Sea World tickets. I think it was on the Universal site, and similar to the recent special they offered that included tickets to Wet&Wild. Anyone else remember this deal? I'm hoping I'm not imagining it, and also that it might come back again sometime this year.


----------



## Canadamom

Nifty16, would it be the Orlando Flex Ticket you are referring to?  It includes unlimited access for 14 days to Universal, IOA, CityWalk, SeaWorld, Wet-n-Wild, Aquatica with a Busch Gardens option.  As far as I've seen, that one is still available (ck places like undercover tourist, etc).


----------



## nifty16

No, it wasn't the flex ticket. It was like the ticket they're offering on-line now (7-day, $94), and included a Sea World ticket.


----------



## Metro West

nifty16 said:


> No, it wasn't the flex ticket. It was like the ticket they're offering on-line now (7-day, $94), and included a Sea World ticket.


Hmmm...the only ticket I remember that included the SW ticket was the Orlando Flex Ticket. Do you have a link to the ticket you're talking about?


----------



## nifty16

I don't have a link. On the Universal site, they are currently offering a 7-day ticket for 94.99. A few months ago, they offered this same deal plus a free Wet&Wild ticket. I'm referring to a deal, probably in the past year or so, that included a free Sea World ticket. Maybe I'm not remembering correctly.


----------



## Metro West

nifty16 said:


> I don't have a link. On the Universal site, they are currently offering a 7-day ticket for 94.99. A few months ago, they offered this same deal plus a free Wet&Wild ticket. I'm referring to a deal, probably in the past year or so, that included a free Sea World ticket. Maybe I'm not remembering correctly.


Oh OK...I remember the ticket that included WnW but not SW. Universal owns WnW so they can offer the free ticket deals but not for SW.


----------



## klynch

Does anyone have the Coke UPC codes for the $99 Universal annual pass they can share? I live in PA but own a vacation condo in Fl. Will I be able to use the pass without a FL license? Do they check?


----------



## disneygal55

Does anyone know if you can buy discounted 1 day/ 2 park tickets for others using the basic annual pass voucher.  My sons are bringing their girlfriends in June {our family of four have the basic annual passes} and we offered to pay for their passes.


----------



## Metro West

disneygal55 said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy discounted 1 day/ 2 park tickets for others using the basic annual pass voucher.  My sons are bringing their girlfriends in June {our family of four have the basic annual passes} and we offered to pay for their passes.


Yes...Passholders can purchase up to six tickets each with the AP discount for family/friends. Those can be purchased at the gate.


----------



## disneygal55

Thanks. Do you happen to know how much of a discount the annual pass gives to a one day/2 park ticket? I think AAA's price is $83.00.


----------



## Metro West

disneygal55 said:


> Thanks. Do you happen to know how much of a discount the annual pass gives to a one day/2 park ticket? I think AAA's price is $83.00.


The AP discount is 10% off the one park ticket and 15% off the two park ticket. This is based on the current ticket prices.


----------



## myjourney

I don't know if this is the best deal on USF tickets but I buy my Disney tickets with Undercover Tourists and they were the best deal I could find.  To get the best deal with them you need to sign up for the free electronic newsletter at mousesavers.com then when they email you the newsletter once a month with a link to Undercover Tourist which gives them a special discount for their members.  They are quick and give excellent service.

Right now they show Universal: these prices include tax and shipping
1 day 1 park adult for $70.95 
"          "      child      $58.95
2 park unlimited         $99.95 that is 7 consecutive days at Universal, Islands and Citywalk

I am thinking of going to the Universal Halloween Night next October, does anyone know the cost of this event?


----------



## Metro West

myjourney said:


> I am thinking of going to the Universal Halloween Night next October, does anyone know the cost of this event?


It varies by night and if you're a passholder. The new rates and information won't be out until this summer. Just hang tight until the new website is updated.


----------



## dansyr2514

Hi,

Just wanted to let you know....any walgreens employees out there.  Your corporate discount has some great deals on universal tickets and combo tickets.


----------



## lacy1101

Metro West said:


> It varies by night and if you're a passholder. The new rates and information won't be out until this summer. Just hang tight until the new website is updated.



Can you share with us the ticket prices from last year?  I don't even have a ballpark idea how much the tickets are as we've never attended before.


----------



## Metro West

lacy1101 said:


> Can you share with us the ticket prices from last year?  I don't even have a ballpark idea how much the tickets are as we've never attended before.


I only have the passholder prices from last year:

They were running a passholder special during the first three weekends (Friday and Saturday) of $29.99 + tax. Then:

Sunday - Thursday was $29.99
Friday - $44.99
Saturday - $59.99 (all plus tax of course)

The general public tickets are pretty expensive not to mention the Express passes for everyone...no discounts are given on the Express passes.


----------



## lacy1101

Thanks, Metro West!


----------



## rosegirl

Has anyone gotten the Universal tickets using the Mousesavers newsletter codes (not Undercover Tourist) on ticketmaster?  I'm considering getting them but wanted to find out if others had taken advantage of this deal-seems like a good one.


----------



## sunshine1010

What are their deals?


----------



## swacer

rosegirl, I got these tickets a couple weeks ago and used them yesterday without any problems.


----------



## Metro West

sunshine1010 said:


> What are their deals?


Who's deals?


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

Metro West said:


> Who's deals?



These are the current deals through the Mousesavers newsletter. You actually buy them through Ticketmaster. 

*1-Day/1-Park Adult or Child: $49.99 plus tax (compare with gate prices of $75 adult/$63 child, plus tax)

* 1-Day/2-Park Adult or Child: $64.99 plus tax (compare with gate prices of $89.99 adult/$79.99 child, plus tax)

* 2-Day/2-Park Adult: $75.00 plus tax (compare with gate price of $119.99, plus tax)

* 2-Day/2-Park Child: $63.00 plus tax (compare with gate price of $109.99, plus tax)


----------



## Metro West

Those are pretty good rates! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rebecca06261

err... if you have to buy them through ticketmaster, does that mean you have to end up paying the $28 upcharge from ticketmaster too????


----------



## damo

WDWRocksMySocks said:


> These are the current deals through the Mousesavers newsletter. You actually buy them through Ticketmaster.
> 
> *1-Day/1-Park Adult or Child: $49.99 plus tax (compare with gate prices of $75 adult/$63 child, plus tax)
> 
> * 1-Day/2-Park Adult or Child: $64.99 plus tax (compare with gate prices of $89.99 adult/$79.99 child, plus tax)
> 
> * 2-Day/2-Park Adult: $75.00 plus tax (compare with gate price of $119.99, plus tax)
> 
> * 2-Day/2-Park Child: $63.00 plus tax (compare with gate price of $109.99, plus tax)



The universal website sells the tickets much cheaper online than at the gate.

1 day/ 1 park : $73 for adult
1 day/ 2 park: $85 for adult
2 day/ 2 park: $95 for adult
7 day/2 park : $99 for adult


----------



## damo

rebecca06261 said:


> err... if you have to buy them through ticketmaster, does that mean you have to end up paying the $28 upcharge from ticketmaster too????



That's a really good question that no one has answered.  I would imagine that if the upcharge was high, there wouldn't be so many people purchasing them.  People seem to be pleased with the ticketmaster tickets so far.


----------



## Metro West

rebecca06261 said:


> err... if you have to buy them through ticketmaster, does that mean you have to end up paying the $28 upcharge from ticketmaster too????


I don't use them but in this day and age, I'm sure they would charge some sort of fee...everyone else is.


----------



## rebecca06261

I attended a lot of concerts while living in Atlanta-and for most all of them you  are forced to purchase your tickets through ticketmaster- once you pay all of the ticketmaster convenience fees, it totals to about $28.00.  I certainly hope this wouldn't be the case for the US tix


----------



## momofdbsdc

The only link that I had thru the newsletter was for Universal Hollywood, not Orlando.


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

rebecca06261 said:


> err... if you have to buy them through ticketmaster, does that mean you have to end up paying the $28 upcharge from ticketmaster too????



Nope! The service fees are waived and it's free delivery if you choose to have them shipped to your house.  I was really relieved too. I recently bought Keith Urban tickets on Ticketmaster and had to pay about $30 extra in service fees. BOO!!



momofdbsdc said:


> The only link that I had thru the newsletter was for Universal Hollywood, not Orlando.



This info was in the March 2nd newsletter. I'd be happy to forward it to you, if you'd like.


----------



## Metro West

WDWRocksMySocks said:


> Nope! The service fees are waived and it's free delivery if you choose to have them shipped to your house.  I was really relieved too. I recently bought Keith Urban tickets on Ticketmaster and had to pay about $30 extra in service fees. BOO!!


 Well that's good to know.


----------



## TimShadler

WDWrocksmysocks,

Could you please forward me a copy of the march 2nd newsletter. I signed up for it on their site but you cant get previous newsletters.

Thanks for your help!

Tim Shadler


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

TimShadler said:


> WDWrocksmysocks,
> 
> Could you please forward me a copy of the march 2nd newsletter. I signed up for it on their site but you cant get previous newsletters.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Tim Shadler



Unfortunately, the Mousesavers code has expired, and no longer works. I just tried it to check if it was still valid, and it's not.  Sorry!


----------



## tinkerbell615

I received my free Universal pass on Monday that I had won, but I need one more pass and would love to be able to get a good discount. We are only going for one day, so want to save as much as possible.

Any new updates on discounts?

Thanks!


----------



## taliategan

tinkerbell615 said:


> I received my free Universal pass on Monday that I had won, but I need one more pass and would love to be able to get a good discount. We are only going for one day, so want to save as much as possible.
> 
> Any new updates on discounts?
> 
> Thanks!



If you have an American Express Card, there is a link on the Universal part of Mousesavers.com to purchase a 1 day/2 park ticket for $ 65.00 or a 2 day/2 park ticket for $ 75.00


----------



## Ragman

What kills me is I signed up for AAA the other day and asked about their discounts on Universal Passes and their Unlimited 2 park is more than what you would pay if you bought it direct from the Universal site.   Some discount.


----------



## bubba's mom

Ragman said:


> What kills me is I signed up for AAA the other day and asked about their discounts on Universal Passes and their Unlimited 2 park is more than what you would pay if you bought it direct from the Universal site.   Some discount.



Don't forget AAA also gets you room discounts and discounts on shopping and dining.  Just show your card.


----------



## lacy1101

taliategan said:


> If you have an American Express Card, there is a link on the Universal part of Mousesavers.com to purchase a 1 day/2 park ticket for $ 65.00 or a 2 day/2 park ticket for $ 75.00



I notice that with this particular offer, the tickets expire on 06/30/09.  Our trip isn't until October.  Do they usually repeat this offer at different times throughout the year?


----------



## Metro West

lacy1101 said:


> I notice that with this particular offer, the tickets expire on 06/30/09.  Our trip isn't until October.  Do they usually repeat this offer at different times throughout the year?


 There's no telling what kind of specials will be running in October. I'm sure there will be something but who knows what it will be or how long it will run. The best thing to do if you see a special deal you want to take advantage of, purchase the tickets at the special rate...they are usually good from the date of activation...not purchase. So...you could purchase them now and not use them until October...just be careful to read the fine print.


----------



## momsrule27

Does anyone know if the orlando flex park tix are always the same price?  I am going the end of August and not sure if I should buy them now or wait.  Also are the Universal 7 day unlimited passes always $99 or is that a special.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## bubba's mom

momsrule27 said:


> Does anyone know if the orlando flex park tix are always the same price?  I am going the end of August and not sure if I should buy them now or wait.  Also are the Universal 7 day unlimited passes always $99 or is that a special.  Thanks for the help!




Don't know about the Flex Ticket...sorry.  But, the $99 IS a special and can be discontinued at any time....nobody knows how long it will run.


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Don't know about the Flex Ticket...sorry.  But, the $99 IS a special and can be discontinued at any time....nobody knows how long it will run.


----------



## cjnix29

Ragman said:


> What kills me is I signed up for AAA the other day and asked about their discounts on Universal Passes and their Unlimited 2 park is more than what you would pay if you bought it direct from the Universal site.   Some discount.



Did you compare the rates after taxes? I thought the AAA rate was much better, but maybe different AAA's have different discounts.


----------



## Mickeyistheman

Does anyone know if they offer any Military Discounts to Universal?

I just went on their website and couldn't find anything, it said to email them but it could take up to several days.  Thanks!


----------



## horseshowmom

Mickeyistheman said:


> Does anyone know if they offer any Military Discounts to Universal?
> 
> I just went on their website and couldn't find anything, it said to email them but it could take up to several days.  Thanks!



I found this if it helps any. 

http://media.universalorlando.com/newsreleases/detail.aspx?id=209 

http://www.nmfa.org/site/DocServer/Universal_Studios_Military_Offer.pdf?docID=15661


----------



## n2mm

I'm keeping fingers crossed for the friends and family 50% off ticket sale for AP holders like they had several times last year.  We took friends and family several times last year and now they are wanting to go back.  I did buy some tickets last year for this summer, since they didn't expire, but now need more!  I do check the AP website frequently, but know you guys will know first.


----------



## Marie9LPG

Not sure if this is in the right place but hope you can help.

Is it possible to use an Annual Pass to buy the 2-park unlimited access (7 day) tickets online at the $99.99 rate. I'm currently crunching some numbers & trying to work out what will be best for us.

Thanks.
Marie


----------



## Metro West

Marie9LPG said:


> Is it possible to use an Annual Pass to buy the 2-park unlimited access (7 day) tickets online at the $99.99 rate. I'm currently crunching some numbers & trying to work out what will be best for us.
> 
> Thanks.
> Marie


 The ticket specials are already discounted so there is no additional discount. The tickets would have to be purchased online at least two days ahead of first use.


----------



## Marie9LPG

Thank you


----------



## Metro West

Marie9LPG said:


> Thank you


 You are certainly welcome!


----------



## bouncycat

Any Fl residents out there, I was able to get rest of the year passes without any blackout dates from the website with a coke upc for $99.99  I got 2 of them that I will activate tomorrow, not sure if anyone has heard of this deal or not, but it does seem better then the 7 day for the same price...but it is FL residents only, sorry everyone else!!


----------



## JuneChickie

Do they ever offer any "Premier"  ticket discounts ,,, for residents or senior citizens
or anything for that  ticket .


----------



## Metro West

JuneChickie said:


> Do they ever offer any "Premier"  ticket discounts ,,, for residents or senior citizens
> or anything for that  ticket .


 If you have a Preferred or Premier AP you can get discounts for visitors...15% for two parks and 10% for one park.


----------



## JuneChickie

Metro West said:


> If you have a Preferred or Premier AP you can get discounts for visitors...15% for two parks and 10% for one park.


 
Im sorry I meant do they ever offer discounts for a person to get money off on the "premier" ap ticket ?

Thanks


----------



## n2mm

I would love to get a discount off the power pass ticket.  Once upon a time you could buy it at publix for a discounted price.  Haven't seen that offer lately.


----------



## Metro West

JuneChickie said:


> Im sorry I meant do they ever offer discounts for a person to get money off on the "premier" ap ticket ?
> 
> Thanks


 I haven't seen any discounts for the Premier pass.



n2mm said:


> I would love to get a discount off the power pass ticket.  Once upon a time you could buy it at publix for a discounted price.  Haven't seen that offer lately.


 I saw the $99.00 tickets at Publix last week but didn't notice if they still had the Power Passes. If I think about, I'll check the next time I go.


----------



## n2mm

Metro West said:


> I saw the $99.00 tickets at Publix last week but didn't notice if they still had the Power Passes. If I think about, I'll check the next time I go.




Thanks!


----------



## amshowers

Ragman said:


> What kills me is I signed up for AAA the other day and asked about their discounts on Universal Passes and their Unlimited 2 park is more than what you would pay if you bought it direct from the Universal site.   Some discount.



AAA tickets are 105.00 total. The 99.99 does'nt include tax so AAA are a little cheaper. I personally saved so much on my Universal vacation with my AAA card. Universal offers hotel,merchandise,and park and citywalk restaurant discounts with AAA card. Carry it with you and show it often.


----------



## Purseval

Metro West said:


> I haven't seen any discounts for the Premier pass.



My wife was elegible for the senior discount pass so we asked if there was a senior discount for the PAP and were told that there are no senior discounts for annual passes other than the one specifically targeted to seniors.  Since that expires at the end of 2009 we opted for the full year of the PAP.  Renewal through AAA cost $106.95 each plus tax for a total of $226.73, at most 3 or 4 dollars less than directly through USF.  AAA also wouldn't sell me the half price tickets being offered via the Annual Passholder Appreciation Days, I had to buy them directly from USF.  I will discuss them on a separate post.


----------



## cwf1028

Is the 99$ thing a good deal?  We are not going until 2011, but thought I should go ahead and purchase tickets if this is a good offer.  Is it better to wait and check into 'packages'?  We plan to go in late May or early June.  Does Universal offer a lot of packages or would it be best to go ahead and purchase the tickets now?


----------



## bubba's mom

cwf1028 said:


> Is the 99$ thing a good deal?  We are not going until 2011, but thought I should go ahead and purchase tickets if this is a good offer.  Is it better to wait and check into 'packages'?  We plan to go in late May or early June.  Does Universal offer a lot of packages or would it be best to go ahead and purchase the tickets now?




IMO, packages are not a deal at Universal like they are for Disney.  Purchasing a la carte for a Universal vacation is usually cheaper.  $99 for a week is a good deal.  I'd buy the tickets now and tuck them away for the future.  With HP opening next year, ticket prices will most likely only increase...not decrease.


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> IMO, packages are not a deal at Universal like they are for Disney.  Purchasing a la carte for a Universal vacation is usually cheaper.  $99 for a week is a good deal.  I'd buy the tickets now and tuck them away for the future.  With HP opening next year, ticket prices will most likely only increase...not decrease.


----------



## Dubb

Maybe someone else can confirm this, but when putting a package together online at Southwest, the 7 day tickets were 106 each, but were buy 1 get 1 free!


----------



## horseshowmom

Dubb said:


> Maybe someone else can confirm this, but when putting a package together online at Southwest, the 7 day tickets were 106 each, but were buy 1 get 1 free!



That's what it looks like to me - http://www.southwestvacations.com/s...FS0432&plCode=noCode&linkID=L0_flashAd_FS0432


----------



## colmat

Hi looking at getting an AP & wondered whether there are any discounts for additional tickets atm ? I read one offer was finishing end of June but havent read about any new ones. Also if they do any offers on AP`s such as 18 mths for 12 any idea when they normally run that promotion?


----------



## Metro West

colmat said:


> Hi looking at getting an AP & wondered whether there are any discounts for additional tickets atm ? I read one offer was finishing end of June but havent read about any new ones. Also if they do any offers on AP`s such as 18 mths for 12 any idea when they normally run that promotion?


 If you have a Preferred or Premier annual pass, you can get up to six additional multi or single day tickets for 10% or 15% off gate price. These tickets must be purchased at the gate. It's no telling when another AP promotion will be going on but there's nothing right now.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> If you have a Preferred or Premier annual pass, you can get up to six additional multi or single day tickets for 10% or 15% off gate price. These tickets must be purchased at the gate. It's no telling when another AP promotion will be going on but there's nothing right now.



*Can you purchase the six additional tickets only one time a year or per visit?*


----------



## Metro West

donaldduck352 said:


> *Can you purchase the six additional tickets only one time a year or per visit?*


 Per visit.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thanks I always wondered that!!*


----------



## wee-haggis

If I read it correctly ,when buying a Power Pass I could get a 10% discount of futher multi day tickets 
(_Enjoy 12 months of thrills at both Universal Studios Florida & Islands of Adventure for just $149.99 plus tax. (Limited blockout dates apply.) 

PLUS receive a 10% discount on all multi-day tickets. 
_
If this is the case I'm wondering how I go about this (there does not appear to be provisions to permit this type of purchase online).

We hope to buy 2 Power Passes use them in November then next year use them in addidtion to buying 2- 7 day passes for the kids.


----------



## Metro West

Any AP discounts off tickets are off the gate price so you would have to purchase at the gate...not online.


----------



## missesdisney

Any whispering rumors about new AP discounts again?  We are going to need two tickets when we go for family members and have friends who need the same at the same time.  I think last year the half off thing they did was in October but not sure when it was released.


----------



## Metro West

missesdisney said:


> Any whispering rumors about new AP discounts again?  We are going to need two tickets when we go for family members and have friends who need the same at the same time.  I think last year the half off thing they did was in October but not sure when it was released.


 I haven't heard anything as of yet but November and December was about the time they offered it last year.


----------



## n2mm

missesdisney said:


> Any whispering rumors about new AP discounts again?  We are going to need two tickets when we go for family members and have friends who need the same at the same time.  I think last year the half off thing they did was in October but not sure when it was released.



That would be nice.  We have a trip in October with extra family and while we would love to zip over to USF the half price tickets would convince them to go too.


----------



## wee-haggis

Does anyone know if the Annual Passes are still available at the local Publix stores ?


----------



## Metro West

wee-haggis said:


> Does anyone know if the Annual Passes are still available at the local Publix stores ?


 The last time I noticed was about a month ago and they were selling the AP's at the store near my house. You would purchase the pass there and then activate it at Guest Services at either park.


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> The last time I noticed was about a month ago and they were selling the AP's at the store near my house. You would purchase the pass there and then activate it at Guest Services at either park.



*If you do purchase from Publix make sure they scan that ticket you grab off the rack.If not that tick is going to be null and void when you go to guest service.The only reason I bring this up is I bought my last year Power Pass at Publix and the clerk said she had to make sure it went thru the sytem or anyone can just stael one and try and get it activated at the park,this will not go thru then.After she told me that,she was sure the tick was scaned and I kept the reciept.I had no problems tho.Just be sure when you purchase it they scan it!!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

Metro West said:


> The last time I noticed was about a month ago and they were selling the AP's at the store near my house. You would purchase the pass there and then activate it at Guest Services at either park.



*After reading the post about TicketMaster,I think I would just buy directly from the Universal site!!
Here is the link to that thread.It could of turned out alot worse for them..*


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2282521


----------



## ahmo

Has anyone purchased the power pass from Publix lately?  Thanks.


----------



## wee-haggis

ahmo said:


> Has anyone purchased the power pass from Publix lately?  Thanks.



I sent them an email last week and they said that the annual pass is supposed to be available at all Florida locations.
The price is $149.00 incl tax
I was actually expecting a better price.


----------



## ahmo

I was hoping for a better price too.  <sigh>

I called the Publix on Intl Dr.  407-397-1171  CSR said the 2 park annual pass is $149.99 + tax.



wee-haggis said:


> I sent them an email last week and they said that the annual pass is supposed to be available at all Florida locations.
> The price is $149.00 incl tax
> I was actually expecting a better price.


----------



## Metro West

wee-haggis said:


> I sent them an email last week and they said that the annual pass is supposed to be available at all Florida locations.
> The price is $149.00 incl tax
> I was actually expecting a better price.


 That's the normal price for the Power Pass and remember...no discounts or parking and blackout dates are included with that pass. I would spend the extra money and get the Preferred so you can go w/o blackout dates and enjoy free parking and park discounts.


----------



## debraW76

Does anyone know where the cheapest 2 day  (child) ticket is?  the AAA office in kissimmee quoted me $63.95 + 7% tax.  Is this the lowest (other than crazy time share sales)

Is the $149.99 power pass still the best price on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Metro West

debraW76 said:


> Does anyone know where the cheapest 2 day  (child) ticket is?  the AAA office in kissimmee quoted me $63.95 + 7% tax.  Is this the lowest (other than crazy time share sales)
> 
> Is the $149.99 power pass still the best price on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 If you're looking for the one or two day ticket, the price you were quoted is probably the cheapest. On the seven day special tickets, there is no difference between child and adult...everyone is the same.

The $149.99 is the regular price for the Power Pass.


----------



## missesdisney

Any rumors yet of any fantastic October deals?  We have three annual passes to Universal but looking for two more tickets - last year we used the annual pass friends and family in late October.  Nothing yet.


----------



## kmg148

Quick question for you guys.

My boyfriend has a free ticket from the Superbowl thing, and I need to buy a ticket. We are only going to Orlando for three days, except we are skipping a day in between to go to Disney. 

If I buy the Florida Resident 2 day/2 park pass for $75 (on the website), do the days have to be consecutive? I didn't really understand the wording, lol. It sounded like the 2nd day had to be used within 30 days of the first day.

Thanks


----------



## n2mm

missesdisney said:


> Any rumors yet of any fantastic October deals?  We have three annual passes to Universal but looking for two more tickets - last year we used the annual pass friends and family in late October.  Nothing yet.



Waiting here too!  This would be a deal breaker for us.  Right now we might go to Disney MNSSHP, but if the friends/family 1/2 tickets come out, we'll do USF for the day instead.  We are preferred pass holders, but bringing family members with us.  We are all Disney AP holders, but only DH and I are USF AP holders.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

kmg148 said:


> Quick question for you guys.
> 
> My boyfriend has a free ticket from the Superbowl thing, and I need to buy a ticket. We are only going to Orlando for three days, except we are skipping a day in between to go to Disney.
> 
> If I buy the Florida Resident 2 day/2 park pass for $75 (on the website), do the days have to be consecutive? I didn't really understand the wording, lol. It sounded like the 2nd day had to be used within 30 days of the first day.
> 
> Thanks


if you are a FL resident, you would be better off getting the $99 deal where your pass is good till the end of the year with no black out dates.. While you still have to pay for your parking, it is a great deal compared to $75 for 2 days...that is if you would use it more than the 2 days....even if you used it 4 times, you got your money's worth.


----------



## kmg148

A Mickeyfan said:


> if you are a FL resident, you would be better off getting the $99 deal where your pass is good till the end of the year with no black out dates.. While you still have to pay for your parking, it is a great deal compared to $75 for 2 days...that is if you would use it more than the 2 days....even if you used it 4 times, you got your money's worth.



I thought about this, but even though it's a good deal, it's not worth it for me. I won't be going to Universal alone, and we have no plans to go again this year. (We'd have to pay for my boyfriend's ticket too, so it's really not worth it. We're splitting the $75 at this point) I rather save the $25 if I know I won't be back!

Thanks though


----------



## BuzzLightyearDad

I haven't done a lot of research but it seems like the passes you can buy at Costco (at least in Atlanta, you can) for $89 for 3 months is as cheap as I will find.  I only need them for 2 days access.  Does anyone know of any restrictions with these or a better deal?


----------



## Metro West

BuzzLightyearDad said:


> I haven't done a lot of research but it seems like the passes you can buy at Costco (at least in Atlanta, you can) for $89 for 3 months is as cheap as I will find.  I only need them for 2 days access.  Does anyone know of any restrictions with these or a better deal?


I doubt there is a better deal than the Costco tickets but you will need to check at Costco for the restrictions.


----------



## n2mm

I saw that Florida residents can buy the 1 day 2 park tix for $50 now.  I am eargerly waiting to see if this type of deal comes out for APholders.  I actually may just call to check as their website isn't always up to date.  We leave next Saturday and while DH and I are preferred holders, we are taking family and would love to spend one day at US.  If they offered the 1/2 tickets again for passholders we would do it, other than that we might have to spend that same amount at the MNSSHP and I just don't want to do it as I think spending the day at US is a much better deal.


----------



## Metro West

n2mm said:


> I saw that Florida residents can buy the 1 day 2 park tix for $50 now.  I am eargerly waiting to see if this type of deal comes out for APholders.  I actually may just call to check as their website isn't always up to date.  We leave next Saturday and while DH and I are preferred holders, we are taking family and would love to spend one day at US.  If they offered the 1/2 tickets again for passholders we would do it, other than that we might have to spend that same amount at the MNSSHP and I just don't want to do it as I think spending the day at US is a much better deal.


 I wouldn't be surprised to see the 50% off ticket deal for passholders again...it's definately a fantastic deal.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Costco's website is showing a 3 park pass (US/IOA/WW) - 7 days for $119.  Maybe the actual store has the $89 3 month passes.  I'll check!  Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Costco's website is showing a 3 park pass (US/IOA/WW) - 7 days for $119.  Maybe the actual store has the $89 3 month passes.  I'll check!  Thanks for the lead.


 Any update on the Costco tickets?


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Our store is not carrying any theme park tickets this year.  I guess our best bet is the $99 deal online.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Our store is not carrying any theme park tickets this year.  I guess our best bet is the $99 deal online.


 Ah OK.


----------



## PeterPanFanWDW

Hi All - any ideas on best FL Res Annual Passes.  Am excited to buy pass again after many years but don't want to be premature with HP coming up.  Am really struggling with Premier Pass versus Preferred Pass as there does not appear to be any "renewal" benefits with Preferred.  Would appreciate any insight as I'm hoping to make this a Holiday Gift (to myself  ).  TIA


----------



## macraven

renewal for prefered is about $117.


----------



## Metro West

PeterPanFanWDW said:


> Hi All - any ideas on best FL Res Annual Passes.  Am excited to buy pass again after many years but don't want to be premature with HP coming up.  Am really struggling with Premier Pass versus Preferred Pass as there does not appear to be any "renewal" benefits with Preferred.  Would appreciate any insight as I'm hoping to make this a Holiday Gift (to myself  ).  TIA


 Mac is correct on the renewal rate...it's $117 and some change. If you're going to the parks a lot remember...the Power Pass does not offer any discounts on food/merchandise and there's no free parking...not to mention discounts on HHN and other events. You would be better off upgrading...again if you're going a lot.


----------



## Subi WRX

I am looking to buy 5 tickets for friends, all 1 day/2 park.

Saw this on the AP website:





*Save on Tickets for Visiting Friends and Relatives*

Now through December 20, 2009, 2-Park Premier and Preferred Annual Passholders can Save 50% off 1-Day, 2-Park Tickets and 2-Day, 2-Park Tickets for up to 6 guests at any front gate ticket window or by calling 1-866-PASS-4-FUN. 

Price does not include tax. Offer valid through December 20, 2009 for purchases made at Universal Orlando theme park front gate ticket windows only. Valid for a single day admission to Universal Studios AND Islands of Adventure. Limit total of six (6) adult tickets. Tickets must be used the same day they are purchased. 





What I am confused about is that tickets must be used the same day they are purchased part.  They are not going to the parks with me.  And I would have to call and order over the phone.

Anyone know how that works?


----------



## phamton

In the past, you could only purchase them at the gates and they must be purchased by the passholder so you must be with them.  The tickets could only be used that day.  My suggestion is to call the number listed and see if they can be purchased over the phone and used at another date and if you have to be there with them.


----------



## Metro West

phamton said:


> In the past, you could only purchase them at the gates and they must be purchased by the passholder so you must be with them.  The tickets could only be used that day.  My suggestion is to call the number listed and see if they can be purchased over the phone and used at another date and if you have to be there with them.


 I always called them "instant use" tickets when you purchase them at the gates.


----------



## Subi WRX

Update:  was able to order five 2 day/2 park passes no problem.  They didn't have the 1 day/2 park available via phone.   Explained that I would not be with my friends when they went and that friends would not be there till end of December.  

A nice perk was that they were Fed Ex'd for free.  Except they require an adult signature.  You can't sign the tag and have Fed Ex leave the tickets.  In case anyone else is in the same boat, you can call Fed Ex to set up delivery so that someone is actually home to sign for them when they arrive.


----------



## Bluenoser

Can anyone tell me if this is a good deal? Its from Universals own site:
$99.99
2-PARK UNLIMITED ADMISSION
Unlimited park-to-park admission to both Universal Studios Florida AND Universals Islands of Adventure theme parks for up to seven (7) consecutive days
FREE admission to select live entertainment venues* at Universals CityWalk entertainment complex.
Ticket expires six (6) days after first day of use at either theme park or Citywalk.
Photo ID must be presented at front gate turnstile and Citywalk.
Signature may be required on ticket.
Limit of eight (8) tickets per purchase.
Parking not included.
Ticket does not include admission to Wet 'n Wild.
Ticket is non-transferable.


PLEASE NOTE THE FOLLOWING:

2 Day Advance Purchase Required - This ticket must be purchased at least 2 days in advance of your visit to Universal Orlando Theme Parks.


----------



## macraven

it's a good deal.


----------



## Bluenoser

Thanks.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...ts.aspx?ComponentId=11541&SourcePageId=7805#9

Fl Residents save $25 off the Power Pass bringing the price down to $114.95 with the UPC code from a coke can...

_Universal Orlando® 2-Park Annual Power Pass

Florida residents SAVE $25* on a 2-Park Annual Power Pass with the UPC code from any Coca-Cola® product.

Enjoy EVERY Mardi Gras concert** PLUS admission to BOTH Universal Orlando Theme Parks for an entire year for only $114.99* plus tax per person! (blockout dates apply)_


----------



## cheesekate2005

Does anyone if the 7 day/2 park (still available for $99 at some places) will be upgradeable next summer?


----------



## damo

cheesekate2005 said:


> Does anyone if the 7 day/2 park (still available for $99 at some places) will be upgradeable next summer?



Yes it should be!


----------



## tinkintraining

There is currently a link on the Martin Lewis website which expires tomorrow for a 14 day  2 park pass for £75.   That is cheaper than a 2 day 2 park pass.  Only valid on 2010 holidays.


----------



## kimkarli

I cannot find the Martin Lewis website, what is the exact web address please?


----------



## wee-haggis

kimkarli said:


> I cannot find the Martin Lewis website, what is the exact web address please?



http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/


----------



## kimkarli

Can you order tickets thru them if you are in the US? Also has anyone had experience with this?
THANKS!!


----------



## jamnut24

kimkarli said:


> Can you order tickets thru them if you are in the US? Also has anyone had experience with this?
> THANKS!!



I got on that site and filled out everything to place an order.  The order form automatically enters "United Kingdom" in the address field and there is a note indicating you must be in the UK to order.  That got me thinking.... _who do I know in the UK that I can have these tickets delivered to_?????  Then I came to my senses and decided to just keep looking here in the good old USA.

so far....
AAA? no
Kroeger? no
Food4Less? no
Undercover Tourist? no
Dreams Unlimited? no


----------



## turning40withMickey

Looking for a good deal on tix so I can see Hogwarts!
Where is the $99 deal of days of yore....


----------



## Metro West

turning40withMickey said:


> Looking for a good deal on tix so I can see Hogwarts!
> Where is the $99 deal of days of yore....


 Unfortunately...the $99 tickets are a thing of the past. You might want to check with AAA for discounts.


----------



## oliver200137724

I was looking on the martin lewis website and there was an american website that sold discounted tickets to universal it looked like a pretty good deal.(i already have mine but i just love looking to see whats out there).  so saying that has anyone every used these people before?

http://www.mapleleaftickets.com/MoneySavingExpert.htm?pw=MSE&a=749

And the count down has begun..... 35 days til my univesal orlando vacation..

vacation stays: offsite

Quality Suites-  Kissimmee- June 2005 (US)
Comfort Inn - Sand lake - March 2006 (US)
Comfort Inn- Lake buena Vista - March 2007 (US)
Comfort Inn- Lake Buena Vista - March 2008 (US)
Comfort Inn- Lake Buena Vista - March 2009 (US)
Lexington Suites- orlando-  March 2010 (US)


----------



## damo

oliver200137724 said:


> I was looking on the martin lewis website and there was an american website that sold discounted tickets to universal it looked like a pretty good deal.(i already have mine but i just love looking to see whats out there).  so saying that has anyone every used these people before?
> 
> http://www.mapleleaftickets.com/MoneySavingExpert.htm?pw=MSE&a=749





Mapleleaf tickets are reputable.


----------



## GetGlowing

I knew we should have gotten the $99 tickets a couple months ago. I think Harry Potter is a game-changer for Universal, at least until its newness wears off. And there are two movies yet to be released. So this is going to be popular for a long time.


----------



## Metro West

GetGlowing said:


> I knew we should have gotten the $99 tickets a couple months ago. I think Harry Potter is a game-changer for Universal, at least until its newness wears off. And there are two movies yet to be released. So this is going to be popular for a long time.


----------



## stacystuff

I am looking to buy 2 adult and 1 child tickets... 2 parks 1 day ... how much are AAA tickets for universal studios  ?costco ? 

If relative who is not coming with us - lives in florida - can they purchase florida resident tickets for us ?


----------



## damo

stacystuff said:


> I am looking to buy 2 adult and 1 child tickets... 2 parks 1 day ... how much are AAA tickets for universal studios  ?costco ?
> 
> If relative who is not coming with us - lives in florida - can they purchase florida resident tickets for us ?



Yes, Florida residents can buy tickets for non residents.  That is probably your best price.

There are no Costco tickets anymore and AAA tickets are about the same as online at Universal.


----------



## GetGlowing

damo said:


> Yes, Florida residents can buy tickets for non residents.  That is probably your best price.



I see that they offer a 2 parks/2 days for Fla. residents for $75, but no 3- or 4-day passes. I'm guessing you're supposed buy an annual pass instead?

The non-resident prices go up by just $5/day after your second day. But it's still $139 for 3-day tickets. (Which isn't bad, but we're trying to spend as little as possible.)


----------



## churchpilot

At least a couple of weeks ago, I received a Tweet from one of the Disney types that I follow that said something about a $15.95 ticket for after 5 PM.  Is this a type of fastpass or an admission ticket and does anyone know anything about it?  TIA


----------



## xApril

churchpilot said:


> At least a couple of weeks ago, I received a Tweet from one of the Disney types that I follow that said something about a $15.95 ticket for after 5 PM.  Is this a type of fastpass or an admission ticket and does anyone know anything about it?  TIA


It's an express pass for use after 5PM only. It's been said that it's only for Mardi Gras.


----------



## CaptMarge

damo said:


> Yes, Florida residents can buy tickets for non residents.  That is probably your best price.
> 
> There are no Costco tickets anymore and AAA tickets are about the same as online at Universal.



So if my BFF living in Tampa buys tkts for my family for me, there is no requirement to prove residency at the gate?


----------



## skater

CaptMarge said:


> So if my BFF living in Tampa buys tkts for my family for me, there is no requirement to prove residency at the gate?




This is so hard to believe - I'm used to Disney rules I guess .  I have family in FL - they would  be my best bet then for tickes?


----------



## bubba's mom

CaptMarge said:


> So if my BFF living in Tampa buys tkts for my family for me, there is no requirement to prove residency at the gate?



right



skater said:


> This is so hard to believe - I'm used to Disney rules I guess .  I have family in FL - they would  be my best bet then for tickes?



yes


----------



## blueiis99

i would be so afraid to do that, and get to the gate and have to prove it.


----------



## Metro West

blueiis99 said:


> i would be so afraid to do that, and get to the gate and have to prove it.


 The only person required to show proof of residency is the FL resident...no one else has to show ID.


----------



## turning40withMickey

Metro West said:


> The only person required to show proof of residency is the FL resident...no one else has to show ID.



So they can't just buy you the tix and wish you well
they have to be there at the gate......

or are these tix mailed to them?


mind whirling, working out a plan for myself


----------



## blueiis99

ahhhh.. now THAT is the question!!!


----------



## greenchief

FYI, found US/IOA tickets for 7 days unlimited for $130 with tax. Thought that was a good deal. 

http://www.mapleleaftickets.com/orderform.htm


Karen


----------



## turning40withMickey

greenchief said:


> FYI, found US/IOA tickets for 7 days unlimited for $130 with tax. Thought that was a good deal.
> 
> http://www.mapleleaftickets.com/orderform.htm
> 
> 
> Karen



Yep, that one is pretty good!
Still waiting to hear about the Florida resident tix, if they have to accompany you into the park or can hand them off to you (after they secure them online or however)


----------



## cieslack

The proof of residency is required at purchase....not at the gate.  If you don't believe the posters here, just call CS yourself and ask.


----------



## turning40withMickey

cieslack said:


> the proof of residency is required at purchase....not at the gate.  If you don't believe the posters here, just call cs yourself and ask.



yeah!


----------



## damo

greenchief said:


> FYI, found US/IOA tickets for 7 days unlimited for $130 with tax. Thought that was a good deal.
> 
> http://www.mapleleaftickets.com/orderform.htm
> 
> 
> Karen



Looks like those are the old tickets that they are trying to sell off.  Get them while they still have them.


----------



## syblue1

Hi I have a question with the Florida residents tickets. On  the website it says you must use them by April 18, 2010.  Do you know if that date will change, is there a 30 day window to use these tickets or is that last day of the year that they can be used?  Thanks alot for all the help.

p.s. this is my first post


----------



## turning40withMickey

syblue1 said:


> Hi I have a question with the Florida residents tickets. On  the website it says you must use them by April 18, 2010.  Do you know if that date will change, is there a 30 day window to use these tickets or is that last day of the year that they can be used?  Thanks alot for all the help.
> 
> p.s. this is my first post



Hi first post~er!
I was wondering that myself!


----------



## cinder-ellah

Greeting and welcome to the disboard Syblue1 ! ! ! 
I am going in May and hoping to find out the same thing.


----------



## Flametamr

Does anyone knw the current military discount for Universal ?


----------



## sarhenty

cieslack said:


> The proof of residency is required at purchase....not at the gate.  If you don't believe the posters here, just call CS yourself and ask.




OK, BUT, when you pick them up at the kiosk, don't you have to use the credit card they used to purchase the tix to pick them up as well???


----------



## damo

sarhenty said:


> OK, BUT, when you pick them up at the kiosk, don't you have to use the credit card they used to purchase the tix to pick them up as well???



I think the resident needs to give them to you personally after they pick them up.


----------



## sarhenty

damo said:


> I think the resident needs to give them to you personally after they pick them up.




oh, I see thank you!


----------



## syblue1

I talked to customer service about these tickets he said the Florida resident has to give the names of the guest using the tickets and then you will have to show ID that you are the guest that was on the list.  He also said the deal is over April 18 2010 and he had no idea if it would extended.  to bad I wanted to go in may.


----------



## blueiis99

oh well, i guess that one is out for me too!


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

We are going the end of April to visit my parents. i would love for them to be able to buy the FL resident tickets for me, but that deals ends on 4/18 and we will miss it. Looking at my options, we plan to go to US/IOA for 2 days, I am not sure if we "need" park to park option (it would nice), so having said that, it looks like buying direct from universalorlando.com might be my best (cheapest)option, right? Am I missing anything?


----------



## Metro West

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> We are going the end of April to visit my parents. i would love for them to be able to buy the FL resident tickets for me, but that deals ends on 4/18 and we will miss it. Looking at my options, we plan to go to US/IOA for 2 days, I am not sure if we "need" park to park option (it would nice), so having said that, it looks like buying direct from universalorlando.com might be my best (cheapest)option, right? Am I missing anything?


 You may want to check your local AAA office to see if they offer any discounted tickets. I know some posters who have purchased through AAA but it seems to be a regional thing.


----------



## cinder-ellah

I see that they have extended this offer to May 27th.

http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic..._a.aspx?ComponentId=11668&SourcePageId=7805#1

Does anyone know if the Florida Resident needs to accompany you to the park ?
Also, are the tickets mailed out ?

Has anyone done this that has a Florida Resident buying for the family / friends that are none Florida residents ?


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

cinder-ellah said:


> I see that they have extended this offer to May 27th.
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic..._a.aspx?ComponentId=11668&SourcePageId=7805#1
> 
> Does anyone know if the Florida Resident needs to accompany you to the park ?
> Also, are the tickets mailed out ?
> 
> Has anyone done this that has a Florida Resident buying for the family / friends that are none Florida residents ?



My Dad (a FL resident) looked into this for me. He was told that he could purchase the tickets for us, but he would have to show his ID at ticket pick up. He is not required to go to the park with us, just show ID and leave if he chooses.


----------



## Metro West

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> My Dad (a FL resident) looked into this for me. He was told that he could purchase the tickets for us, but he would have to show his ID at ticket pick up. He is not required to go to the park with us, just show ID and leave if he chooses.


----------



## Masmith295

I just got my tickets from Kroger. 7 Day Universal / IOA Park to Park with no expiration for $89 +tax. These are left in many Kroger stores from when the price was lower and they still sell them. They are in the "gift card" section and look like credit cards. They can be exchanged at the park for actual tickets


----------



## Masmith295

I just got $89 7 Day Park to Park tickets from Kroger... Check it out!


----------



## Purseval

Those Kroger passes were discontinued.  If you can still buy them then you are luckier than the dozens of people all around the country who tried and couldn't.


----------



## G&J's Mom

I have seen many of these cards at area Kroger's around me.  But am I to understand that the check out clerk may or may not be able to activate them???    I would like to pick up 4, so I guess I would find out at check out correct?

Denise


----------



## damo

G&J's Mom said:


> I have seen many of these cards at area Kroger's around me.  But am I to understand that the check out clerk may or may not be able to activate them???    I would like to pick up 4, so I guess I would find out at check out correct?
> 
> Denise



Exactly.  At check-out they have to validate these tickets.  If they can't be validated, they can't be used.  If they do validate, make sure you save your receipts.


----------



## G&J's Mom

damo said:


> Exactly.  At check-out they have to validate these tickets.  If they can't be validated, they can't be used.  If they do validate, make sure you save your receipts.



I was surprised when I saw them and so many of them at a couple of different stores in GA.  But now this makes sense. 

But US will honor them if I can purchase them?

Thanks damo!

Denise


----------



## lachica

Yes US will honor them if they are validated.


----------



## G&J's Mom

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Purseval

G&J's Mom said:


> I was surprised when I saw them and so many of them at a couple of different stores in GA.  But now this makes sense.
> 
> But US will honor them if I can purchase them?



They are still in one or two of my local Krogers also, but that is just because nobody ever bothered to remove them.  If you do a search on Kroger you will read about how those passes came and went.  But go for it, it won't cost you anything to try.


----------



## missesdisney

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I just ent on to look at the ticket prices for a friend who is going late June and they are so high!

AND, now there is no flexpay option for annual pass if not a florida resident.  That's what we've done in the past since we buy passes every other year. AND the power pass is gone for us regular folk (maybe because a 2 day-2 park ticket is the same price?).

Anyone hear about any plans for changes to the annuals?

This is nuts!


----------



## macraven

renewals and first time buyer costs were increased for the annual passes a few months back.


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Planning a trip Sep/Oct 2011, and was wondering if I buy tkts now, say from Universal's own website or even Undercover Tourist,  would they still be honoured?

Looks like for a 3day Park to park,  Undercover charges $141.95 and Universal charges $144.99.
Has anyone found better rates recently?  (not a Florida resident, alas don't know any Florida residents even!)

Thanks!


----------



## crostorfer

At the suggestion of another person in this thread I bought my tickets through Maple Leaf Tickets. Through them I was able to get tickets cheaper than anywhere else, including our military base ITT.


----------



## phamton

WalkingintheFog said:


> Planning a trip Sep/Oct 2011, and was wondering if I buy tkts now, say from Universal's own website or even Undercover Tourist,  would they still be honoured?
> 
> Looks like for a 3day Park to park,  Undercover charges $141.95 and Universal charges $144.99.
> Has anyone found better rates recently?  (not a Florida resident, alas don't know any Florida residents even!)
> 
> Thanks!



Your tickets will still be valid.  For only $3 difference, I'd personally buy online from the Universal Orlando website.  If you lose your tickets, forget to bring them, or lose your confirmation number, then it is very easy to get your tickets reprinted. When you buy them somewhere else, it is often difficult or even impossible to reprint lost tickets.


----------



## Lanshark

Amazing.  Last year Costco was aroung $79 for a 3 month pass.  This year around $140 for a 3 day pass.


----------



## damo

Lanshark said:


> Amazing.  Last year Costco was aroung $79 for a 3 month pass.  This year around $140 for a 3 day pass.



This one is non expiring til 2013 though.  That makes it more expensive.  Disney adds on about $30 for a 3 day non expiration ticket.  

Harry Potter sure knows how to raise ticket prices!!!


----------



## Bronte

The family/friends thing mentioned a few pages ago ...
We have family down in FL. can they buy a one day/one park ticket for us as a gift and if so how much would that ticket be?


----------



## Metro West

Bronte said:


> The family/friends thing mentioned a few pages ago ...
> We have family down in FL. can they buy a one day/one park ticket for us as a gift and if so how much would that ticket be?


 Florida residents tickets are for FL residents to purchase and use. They can not be given to non-residents. They can purchase the ticket at *regular* price and give it as a gift. The current price is $82.00 for the adult ticket and $74.00 for child's tickets.


----------



## MRS AR

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Costco's website is showing a 3 park pass (US/IOA/WW) - 7 days for $119.  Maybe the actual store has the $89 3 month passes.  I'll check!  Thanks for the lead.



Is this costco pass for FL residents only?


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Woo hoo!   Just got my tkt in the mail today!
I collect airmiles, not in a big way, and never used any.  
Cost 1075 pts for 3day multipark!   No charge for delivery!

May be other things better value to use points on, but this is one expense I don't have to think about anymore!
Woo hoo!


----------



## MRS AR

WalkingintheFog said:


> Woo hoo!   Just got my tkt in the mail today!
> I collect airmiles, not in a big way, and never used any.
> Cost 1075 pts for 3day multipark!   No charge for delivery!
> 
> May be other things better value to use points on, but this is one expense I don't have to think about anymore!
> Woo hoo!



Which airline offers tickets?


----------

